# Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

						Eigentlich galt "Skylake Gate" nach der Überarbeitung zahlreicher Kühlerhalterungen als erledigt. Jetzt erreichte die Redaktion ein neuer Bericht über eine zerstörte Sockel-1151-CPU.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*


----------



## Freiheraus (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Liest sich wie ein Krimi  Hoffentlich kann der Fall gelöst werden.


----------



## Casurin (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Es gibt nen Grund für die Spezifikationen. Sie sind zwar meist sehr konservativ, aber nicht ohne Sinn.


----------



## meatboysn (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Liest sich wie ein Krimi  Hoffentlich kann der Fall gelöst werden.



Ein weiterer haarsträubender Fall für Philip Maloney


----------



## matti30 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

nein, für die Trovatos...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Liest sich wie ein Krimi  Hoffentlich kann der Fall gelöst werden.



Definitiv eine knifflige Situation. Das Endergebnis kann alles sein von "bei einem Kühler wurde 1 mm Material zu viel weggefräst" bis "mehrere Millionen Kühler müssen zurückgezogen werden, ein Großteil aller Rechner der letzten zwei Jahre könnte jederzeit sterben". Und wenn man sich nicht alle Details genau anguckt, kann man zu einem vollkommen falschen Ergebnis kommen. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum wir ohne Verzögerung an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind und nicht erst eigene Untersuchungen abgewartet haben:
Erzählt man diese Geschichte ohne alle Eventualitäten zu berücksichtigen, kann daraus ganz schnell die Steilvorlage für einen gegen Intel oder Be Quiet gerichteten Shitstorm werden. Daher informieren wir lieber selbst über alle Möglichkeiten anstatt es anderen zu überlassen, nur einen Erklärungsansatz als alleinige Erklärung zu verbreiten.


----------



## mcmarky (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich selbst den Noctua nicht bis an Anschlag festschraube. Ein paar Newton mehr oder weniger bringen eh nicht mehr viel. Finde ich sowieso schon recht viel, 300N umgerechnet 30kg Gewicht auf diesen kleinen Chip.

Hatte mal eine Kombi aus MSI P55-GD65, i7 860 und Scythe Mugen 2 oder 3. Am zweiten Tag ging der Rechner ohne Ankündigung plötzlich aus. Das Board war defekt. Obs am Mugen lag?!?! Habe beim ausgetauschten Board sicherheitshalber auf den Zalman CNPS 10X Quiet gewechselt. Läuft bis heute im Zweitrechner.


----------



## GT200b (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich hab letztes Jahr im Sommer ein PC für ein Kumpel konfiguriert und zusammen gebaut. Es handelt sich um ein i7-6700k und der Kühler ist ebenfalls ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro. Sollte ich und mein Kumpel  jetzt besorgt sein?


----------



## Kaby-Lame (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Es lebe das Pin-Grid-Array!
Ich meine, mein Ryzen ist trotz Macho und einer Autofahrt noch intakt


----------



## E-WoK (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



GT200b schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr im Sommer ein PC für ein Kumpel konfiguriert und zusammen gebaut. Es handelt sich um ein i7-6700k und der Kühler ist ebenfalls ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro. Sollte ich und mein Kumpel  jetzt besorgt sein?



Der Sorge schließe ich mich aufgrund der gleichen Konfiguration an und erwarte mit Spannung euer Ergebnis.


----------



## Faramir (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ist hier Intel so kulant und gibt einen 6700K als Ersatz?

Bin gespannt wenn ich in ca. 2 Jahren mein 6700K ausbaue. Müssten dann 4 Jahre lang +-300 Newton gewirkt haben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Bei den rauen Absatzmengen ist das denke ich nicht ansatzweise relevant wenn einmal was schief geht.


----------



## JanJake (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Dann warten wir doch einmal die Ergebnisse ab! Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, vor allem weil viele bei AMD sich beschwert haben, dass es immer noch ein PGA Sockel ist, bei dem der Fehler nicht auftreten kann! Der PGA mag vielleicht auch seine Tücken haben, aber diese Probleme können dort nicht auftreten! Auch nicht, wenn das PCB dünner wird. 

Man sollte aber dann auch einige Tests einmal mit dem 2066 Sockel und auch dem TR4 machen, ob dort nicht etwas ähnliches passiert! Sind schließlich auch LGA Sockel wo wohl so ein Fehler auftreten könnte. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei den rauen Absatzmengen ist das denke ich nicht ansatzweise relevant wenn einmal was schief geht.



Das trifft aber nur auf die 90% der Leute zu, die die CPU in einem komplett PC gekauft haben! Nicht aber für Leute die selber bauen! Es ist eher erschreckend wenn sich das tatsächlich bestätigen sollte!


----------



## RRe36 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Deswegen empfehle ich tendenziell bei LGA1151 Systemen keine Kühler von be quiet!, Scythe, Noctua und den anderen Konsorten mit einem Anpressdruck >220N. Nach der Skylake Geschichte bin ich mittlerweile bei LGA-CPUs eher skeptisch gegenüber hohem Anpressdruck eingestellt und mal davon abgesehen bringen (zu) hoher Anpressdruck oder dicke Luftkühler ab einem bestimmten Punkt eh praktisch nix bei LGA1151 CPUs da Intel ja noch die tolle Paste unterm IHS nutzt. Was ich momentan im Mainstream für Intel als auch AMD momentan meist als Kühler empfehle sind der Brocken 3 und der Ben Nevis (Advanced) von Alpenföhn. Die reichen da in den meisten Fällen komplett aus, besonders bei Ryzen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Wieso kann man das nicht wie beim Threadripper machen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel.

Und wenn ich mal weiterspinne, wenn man dann den ausbaut und den verkaufen will, weil man was besseres haben möchte, ist man dann auch angeschissen


----------



## dervergesser (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Uh das Thema interessiert mich auch brennend. Ich besitze den Shadow Rock Slim auf nem 7700k. Auch wenn dieser „nur“ 340N Anpressdruck hat sind es zu den von Intel als unbedenklich eingestuften 222N noch ein weiter Weg. Bin froh das es PC Games gibt. Seit 23 Jahren habt ihr mir bei allen Dingen immer gute Hilfe und Dienste mit euren Artikeln gegeben. Weiter so. Bin also gespannt wie sich das Thema entwickelt und ob ich in dieser Richtung noch Unternehmungen tätigen muss. Gerade weil ich momentan sowieso mit dem Anpressdruck hader. Mein Intel (ohne Übertaktung @4,5 im Intel Turbo) geht im Prime bei AVX Test kurz bis an die 100 Grad. Natürlich ist Prime kein Normalzustand und nicht alltagsrelevant. Dennoch möchte man seine CPU ja gerne in humanen Temperaturen fahren. Im Normalbetrieb wie Witcher III liege ich bei ca. 80 Grad. Das stört dann doch. Im „Nicht-Zocker-Betrieb“ sprich surfen, Programmieren mit Visual Studio, YouTube etc. sind zwischen 40 und 55, je nach Anwendung. Und bevor man anfängt eine 300€ CPU zu köpfen guckt man ja zuerst nach anderen Maßnahmen. Zumal mir Liquid Metal iwi unheimlich ist. Eigentlich das ganze Köpfen. Das Temperatur-Problem ging bei mir letzte Woche los, wo bei Steam Witcher im Säle war und ich zugeschlagen hab. Hab meine Kiste seit März und vorher nie Zeit zum zocken gehabt. Und letzten Samstag ein paar Stunden gedaddelt. Da waren die Werte extrem hoch. Zwei Tage später kam der Artikel zu den Intel TPD Werten und Mainboards. Und direkt bei mir eingestellt auf die 91W. Leider hat das den Temperaturen nicht wirklich geholfen. Schade Schokolade.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



JanJake schrieb:


> Nicht aber für Leute die selber bauen! Es ist eher erschreckend wenn sich das tatsächlich bestätigen sollte!



Ja total schrecklich. Die Kommentare sind so vorhersehbar.
Von Millionen Selbstbauern ist bei einem die CPU gebogen worden, was eher auf unsachgemäße Montage hinweist, ein Kühlerfehler ist oder ähnliches.
Wenn es bei den neuen Skylake und  Kühlern Probleme gäbe hätte man wie damals wie zum Release von sehr vielen Fällen gehört.
Noch dazu ist der Anpressdruck des Kühlers zudem relativ gering.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei den rauen Absatzmengen ist das denke ich nicht ansatzweise relevant wenn einmal was schief geht.



Wasn das für eine Logik. Wenn hier wirklich ein Fehler in der Konstruktion vorliegt dann ist es im Interesse eines jeden Käufers dass dies bekannt wird.
Nur wenn Fehler bemerkt werden können sie in Zukunft verhindert werden.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn es bei den neuen Skylake und  Kühlern Probleme gäbe hätte man wie damals wie zum Release von sehr vielen Fällen gehört.



Das mag ich, PCGH sagt selbst, alle Möglichkeiten sind offen, keine vorschnellen Schlüsse. Was macht Schaffe?...
Schlimmstenfalls ist der Druck auf Dauer gesehen zu hoch und diese Schäden treten erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auf.
Klar, bestenfalls hat der User nur einen Fehler gemacht und alle können beruhigt sein. Ich hab aber auch die Kombi aus 6700k und DRP3. Und obwohl ich definitiv keinen Fehler bei der Montage gemacht habe wärs mir recht wenn man dieser Sache deutlich auf den Grund geht, einfach dass ich nicht doch Angst haben muss dass meine 350€ CPU abraucht. Da verlass ich mich dann nicht auf den großen Intel Propheten dieses Forums...


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wieso kann man das nicht wie beim Threadripper machen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel.
> 
> Und wenn ich mal weiterspinne, wenn man dann den ausbaut und den verkaufen will, weil man was besseres haben möchte, ist man dann auch angeschissen



Dir ist wohl nicht bewusst das der Drehmomentschlüssel beim TR nur dazu dient die CPU im Sockel zu verschliesen. Der hat nichts mit einem Kühler Aufbau zu tun.


----------



## Heumond (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Vom Drehmoment der Schrauben eines Cpu-Kühlers auf dessen Anpressdruck auf die CPU zu schließen ist sicherlich auch nicht die einfachste Übung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wasn das für eine Logik.



 Ich hab mir halt gedacht dass es bei den Informationen recht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der Fehler am Sockel liegt, sonst hätte man wie gesagt auch von Problemen mit Kühlern mit geringem Anpressdruck gehört. 
 Bei der Menge an Kühlern, Boards und Kombinationen denke ich im Gegensatz zum Skylake Release nicht, dass das zu einem Problem führen wird.
 Der Anpressdruck des Kühlermodells ist doch relativ gering. Wenn es zu Problemen kommt dann mit den bereits für ungeeignet befundenen Kühlern.



> Wenn hier wirklich ein Fehler in der Konstruktion vorliegt dann ist es im Interesse eines jeden Käufers dass dies bekannt wird.



 Selbstverständlich ist es das, nur sage ich ja nirgends das Gegenteil, wieso führst du denn kein Gegenargument gegen meine auf?




> Das mag ich, PCGH sagt selbst, alle Möglichkeiten sind offen, keine vorschnellen Schlüsse. Was macht Schaffe?...



 Keine vorschnellen Schlüsse treffen und logisch überlegen, im Gegensatz zu JanJake den du grade verteidigst, bei dem ist bei der Schuldige ja schon gefunden.
 Es ist bei den Threads immer das gleiche. Zu diesem oder jenem Thema weiß man immer schon vorher was bestimmte Leute schreiben werden.
 Der Unterschied ist nur ich hätte zu AMD genau das gleiche geschrieben.

 Der Skylake Launch ist jetzt fast über 2 Jahre her, nur so nebenbei und in Asien fällt ein Sack Reis um.
Wenn Intel nebenbei nur 222 N garantiert, wäre es ohnehin nicht Intels Problem, sondern dann ein Fehler des Nutzers.



> Da verlass ich mich dann nicht auf den großen Intel Propheten dieses Forums...



 Lieber verteidigst du JanJake der sofort eine AMD vs Intel Diskussion vom Zaun bricht und den Schuldigen schon vorher kennt.
Intel Prophet, cool. Ich muss in meiner Signatur bei Gelegenheit unbedingt das Ryzen Sys ergänzen...
Wäre schön wenn du dich beim nächsten mal mit den Bezeichnungen zu meiner Person zurückhältst, jedes mal wirst du persönlich, bei Themen die überhaupt keine Schärfe enthalten.


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Der fall ist gerade für mich sehr brisant. Hätte ich gewusst, von welcher Relevanz das Thema ist, so hätte ich meine CPU und den Kühler ebenfalls euch geschickt.

Ich hatte den Fall anfang des Jahres mit einem Z170-A, einem 6700K und dem Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro!).
Die CPU wurde dann auch getauscht, hab damals auch dazu viel hier im Forum um Rat gefragt.

Gut zu wissen, werde jetzt auch beim nächsten Mainboardwechsel darauf mal achten....


----------



## Bluebird (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



> Der Skylake Launch ist jetzt fast über 2 Jahre her, nur so nebenbei und in Asien fällt ein Sack Reis um.


Also wenn die Masse der CPUs noch ein bisschen durch hallt ist die Garantie durch und die meisten Bastler koennen eine CPU Generation praktisch entsorgen ... Waer fuer Intel natuerlich das beste .
Also ich will da schon auch wissen was da hinter steckt und ja ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch ein PGA (AMD?) Fan , wer erinnert sich noch an die tollen Sockelbrand Faelle ...


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich hab bis vor kurzem eigentlich außer ein oder zwei kurzzeitigen Ausflügen immer AMD Prozessoren gehabt also PGA und jetzt eben LGA und es ist dasselbe in Grün.
 Fällt dir ne Schraube in die Kontakte oder was anderes sind die Pins am Sockel verbogen, fällt dir die CPU runter, sind die Pins verbogen.
 Kommt sich aufs geiche raus.

 Wenn Be Quiet noch von keinem einzigen Fall weiß und ihre eigenen Tests gut verliefen, dann liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Problems irgendwo im Promillebereich.




Bluebird schrieb:


> Also wenn die Masse der CPUs noch ein bisschen durch hallt ist die Garantie durch und die meisten Bastler koennen eine CPU Generation praktisch entsorgen ... Waer fuer Intel natuerlich das beste .



Aufgrund des zu erwartenden Shitstorms wär es eher negativ, sicher nicht das beste, aber Intel plant ja mit ihrer "Zahnpasta" schon die Obsoleszenz vor, jedenfalls behaupten das einige, ob es stimmt würde ich eher bezweifeln.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir halt gedacht dass es bei den Informationen recht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der Fehler am Sockel liegt, sonst hätte man wie gesagt auch von Problemen mit Kühlern mit geringem Anpressdruck gehört.
> Bei der Menge an Kühlern, Boards und Kombinationen denke ich im Gegensatz zum Skylake Release nicht, dass das zu einem Problem führen wird.
> Der Anpressdruck des Kühlermodells ist doch relativ gering. Wenn es zu Problemen kommt dann mit den bereits für ungeeignet befundenen Kühlern.



Relativ gering im Vergleich zu den absoluten Lastmonstern? Oder im Vergleich zu dem was Intel als Toleranzgrenze angibt.
Und was soll sich bitte seit Skylake Release geändert haben, grade wenn der Kühler älter ist als Skylake (was mein DRP 3 z.b. ist...)



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Keine vorschnellen Schlüsse treffen und logisch überlegen, im Gegensatz zu JanJake den du grade verteidigst, bei dem ist bei der Schuldige ja schon gefunden.
> Es ist bei den Threads immer das gleiche. Zu diesem oder jenem Thema weiß man immer schon vorher was bestimmte Leute schreiben werden.
> Der Unterschied ist nur ich hätte zu AMD genau das gleiche geschrieben.



JanJake oder AMD spielen hier keine Rolle. Wenn DU hier wieder Intel vs. AMD anfangen willst, bitte.
Jan hat nur in einem Punkt meine volle Zustimmung und dass ist, ohne Tests, keine Gewissheit. Logisches Denken bringt dich nicht weit wenn du mit fehlerhaften Parametern arbeitest.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der Skylake Launch ist jetzt fast über 2 Jahre her, nur so nebenbei und in Asien fällt ein Sack Reis um.



Yup und wann bemerkt man ggf. Langzeitfolgen von zu hohem Anpressdruck? Etwa direkt zu Release?
Asbest war auch nicht 2 Jahre nach Erfindung der böse Krebsverursacher welcher er heute ist.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lieber verteidigst du JanJake der sofort eine AMD vs Intel Diskussion vom Zaun bricht und den Schuldigen schon vorher kennt.



Ich verteidige niemanden. Nur mag ich deine verallgemeinernde Art nicht. So zu tun als gäbe es kein Problem nur weil man nichts davon hört ist keine Lösung, es ist noch nichtmal eine Tatsache.
Wahrscheinlich kommt dabei aber garnichts raus. Trotzdem muss sich Intel die Frage gefallen lassen ob das Substrat bei Skylake nicht vllt doch etwas zu dünn geraten ist und man ggf. einfach die nächsten Generationen etwas dicker gestaltet.
Denn dass es Probleme gegeben hat auf die man reagieren musste ist Tatsache, nur ob die Probleme damit alle behoben sind, das wissen wir nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Faramir schrieb:


> Ist hier Intel so kulant und gibt einen 6700K als Ersatz?
> 
> Bin gespannt wenn ich in ca. 2 Jahren mein 6700K ausbaue. Müssten dann 4 Jahre lang +-300 Newton gewirkt haben.



Die Schuld liegt per Spezifikation auf Seiten des Kühlers, ich denke nicht dass sich der Intel-Support dafür zuständig fühlt. In Einzelfällen, bei denen ein Kühlerexemplar Fehler aufweist, stehen die Chancen auf Kulanz vom Kühlerhersteller aber sicherlich gut. So ein Problem möchte man schnellstmöglich klären, ehe eine große Menge an Käufern verunsichert wird. Das originale "Skylakegate" betraf letztlich nur ein paar wenige, extremen Belastungen ausgesetzte Rechner, hat aber trotzdem große Teile des Marktes für mehrere Wochen auf den Kopf gestellt und ganze Produktionschargen wurden von Hand nachgebessert oder ganz eingestampft. Das möchte kein Kühlerhersteller ein zweites Mal erleben und obwohl wir hier bislang von einer einzigen, unbestätigten Schilderung sprechen, von deren zahlreichen möglichen Interpretationen nur eine stark negativ für Be Quiet wäre, läuten bereits jetzt alle Alarmglocken. Aufmerksame Leser haben es vielleicht bemerkt, dass das Statement in der News seit 22:15 zwar immer noch den gleichen Inhalt, aber einen leicht anderen Wortlaut hat – zwei Bilder im Netz sorgen dafür, dass vermutlich das ganze PR-Team, der Support-Chef und mindestens ein höherrangiger Mitarbeiter freitagnachts an Formulierungs-Details feilen. Das ist kein Hersteller, der die Sache auf die leichte Schulter nimmt oder gar unter den Teppich kehren will. Umgekehrt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wer eine Flasche Sekt (oder dem Vernehmen nach vielleicht auch Hefeweizen ) kalt gestellt hat, nachdem er die Meldung gesehen hat.




JanJake schrieb:


> Dann warten wir doch einmal die Ergebnisse ab! Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, vor allem weil viele bei AMD sich beschwert haben, dass es immer noch ein PGA Sockel ist, bei dem der Fehler nicht auftreten kann! Der PGA mag vielleicht auch seine Tücken haben, aber diese Probleme können dort nicht auftreten! Auch nicht, wenn das PCB dünner wird.
> 
> Man sollte aber dann auch einige Tests einmal mit dem 2066 Sockel und auch dem TR4 machen, ob dort nicht etwas ähnliches passiert! Sind schließlich auch LGA Sockel wo wohl so ein Fehler auftreten könnte.
> 
> ...



Sollte es tatsächlich eine allgemeine Schwäche der Prozessoren sein, würde das vermutlich für eine Massenhysterie sorgen. Skylake war sehr beliebt und Coffee Lake ist es heute. Selbst wenn die Chancen auf Langzeitschäden bei 1:1.000.000 liegen, dürfte die Angst Zehntausende allein in Deutschland zu einem Wechsel auf 100 Prozent spezifikationskonforme Kühler treiben und es gibt gerade im Oberklasse-Segment nur eine Hand voll Modelle, die in Frage kommen.

TR4 hat übrigens ein wesentlich dickeres Substrat und alle verfügbaren und angekündigten Kühler haben speziell dafür konstruierte Halterungen. Da würde ich mir wenig Sorgen machen und Skylake X müsste mit seinem doppelten Substrat auch wesentlich unempfindlicher sein. Schon für Sockel 2011-v3-CPUs erlaubte Intel eine deutlich höhere statische Anpresskraft als für Sockel-1150-Modelle aus der gleichen Generation. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere um die 450 N.

Ob sich die Kühler wirklich daran halten, kann ich aber leider nicht nachprüfen. Unser Anpresskraft-Messstand für Sockel 1151 ist bereits eine ziemliche Rarität – EKL, mit denen zusammen wir über ein Jahr daran gearbeitet haben, nutzt natürlich vergleichbare Messtechnik, aber ein anderer Hersteller hat sich unser Setup schon einmal ausgeliehen um Fehler im eigenen System aufzuspüren. Es würde mich wundern, wenn weltweit hinter verschlossenen Türen auch nur halbes Dutzend vergleichbarer Systeme für Sockel 2066 oder gar TR4 existiert. Vor besagten Türen wurde auf alle Fälle noch kein Exemplar gesichtet und es gibt leider auch keine flexibel einsetzbaren, Sockel unabhängig einsetzbaren Systeme, die ausreichende Präzision und Robustheit vereinen und die Bedingungen gegenüber einem System mit realer CPU nicht verändern.




Heumond schrieb:


> Vom Drehmoment der Schrauben eines Cpu-Kühlers auf dessen Anpressdruck auf die CPU zu schließen ist sicherlich auch nicht die einfachste Übung.



Technisch ist so etwas kein großes Problem. Tatsächlich begrenzt der Drehmoment-Schlüssel beim Sockel TR4 die Anpresskraft der CPU-Halterung auf eine Art und Weise, die bei entsprechender Fertigungsqualität auf Kühler übertragbar wäre. Im Normalfall ist das aber gar nicht nötig, denn mit normalen Abstandshaltern lässt sich bei präziser Fertigung bereits ausreichend exakt die gewünschte Anpresskraft definieren. Die bislang dokumentierten Überschreitungen gehen dann auch in seltenen Fällen auf Produktionsfehler zurück, meist sind es bewusste Entscheidungen: Eine hohe Anpresskraft verhindert Bewegungen des Kühlers bei unsanftem Transport, sie kann bei krummen Heatspreadern (ich erinnere an Core 2 Quad) die Kühlleistung verbessern und sie verringert die Auswirkungen von zu viel Wärmeleitpaste deutlich, in dem diese einfach herausgequetscht wird. An und für sich ist eine möglichst hohe Anpresskraft also etwas gutes – das Problem ist nur herauszufinden, wo in der Praxis "möglichst hoch" endet und "zu hoch" beginnt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Relativ gering im Vergleich zu den absoluten Lastmonstern?



 Relativ gering zu den Kühlern die mit höherem Anpressdruck immernoch für LGA1151 am Markt sind und von denen keine Probleme bekannt sind und da dürfte der Mugen 5 doch recht verbreitet sein. Schadensfälle sind vor allem bei den Kühlern bekannt die mit 800 bzw 900 N Anpressdruck montiert wurden.



> Und was soll sich bitte seit Skylake Release geändert haben



 Kommt Zeit, kommen Probleme, wenn die jahrelang ausbleiben, dann gibt nicht plötzlich später das Material nach.
 Du hältst es also auch für wahrscheinlicher dass der Sockel die Schuld trägt? Hört sich so an und selbst dann liegen die Spezifikationen von Intel vor.
Wenn sich die Kühlerhersteller nicht daran halten?



> Logisches Denken bringt dich nicht weit wenn du mit fehlerhaften Parametern arbeitest.



 Arbeite ich nicht, keine Sorge, du bist lediglich nicht damit einverstanden dass nach Informationslage wenig dafür spricht dass es ein Problem mit dem Kühler oder mit dem Sockel gibt.
 Eine aufgetauchte Schadensmeldung bei millionenfachen Kombinationen mit Kühlern mit ähnlichen Anpressdruck und das nach Jahren ist schlicht und einfach nicht signifikant.
 Dennoch ist es lobenswert von Be Quiet da nachzuforschen, man muss halt Pressearbeit für die Kunden machen.



> Yup und wann bemerkt man ggf. Langzeitfolgen von zu hohem Anpressdruck? Etwa direkt zu Release?



 Na klar, was glaubst du wie sich das Material verhält und wann die Probleme mit Skylake gemeldet wurden, zu Release, kurz nach Einbau.
 Da verbiegt es sich jahrelang nichts und dann aus einer Laune heraus...reihenweise Wellen wie auf Autobahnen und Kreuzungen.



> Asbest war auch nicht 2 Jahre nach Erfindung der böse Krebsverursacher welcher er heute ist.



 Dann schauen wir mal ob dein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht und sich reihenweise Nutzer melden werden.
 Ich wette mal dagegen.



> So zu tun als gäbe es kein Problem nur weil man nichts davon hört ist keine Lösung, es ist noch nichtmal eine Tatsache.



 Für den Einzelfall wärs ganz interessant, an was es nun gelegen hat. Tatsache ist nur dass es nicht signifikant ist und ja wenn ich Millionen Sockel fertige und Millionen Kühler im Umlauf sind deren Anpressdruck im Bereich des Be Quiet Lüfters liegen, dann existiert für manche oder eher alle Hersteller schlicht und einfach kein Problem.



> Wahrscheinlich kommt dabei aber garnichts raus.



 Und wieso widersprichst du mir dann wenn ich fragen darf? 


			
				PCGH_Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn die Chancen auf Langzeitschäden bei 1:1.000.000 liegen, dürfte die Angst Zehntausende allein in Deutschland zu einem Wechsel auf 100 Prozent spezifikationskonforme Kühler treiben und es gibt gerade im Oberklasse-Segment nur eine Hand voll Modelle, die in Frage kommen.



 gut geschrieben, sofern es Ironie ist.
Also damals zum Start war es ein Lauffeuer im Gegensatz zu jetzt und die Leute haben auch gekauft wie blöd, also ich weiß nicht ganz wie ich deinen Kommentar einschätzen soll.^^


----------



## hoffgang (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit, kommen Probleme, wenn die jahrelang ausbleiben, dann gibt nicht plötzlich später das Material nach.
> Du hältst es also auch für wahrscheinlicher dass der Sockel die Schuld trägt? Hört sich so an und selbst dann liegen die Spezifikationen von Intel vor.
> Wenn sich die Kühlerhersteller nicht daran halten?



Was heißt nicht dran halten, Intel hat von 1150 auf 1151 das Substrat einfach dünner gemacht. 
Kühler welche mit 1150 problemlos zurechtkommen liegen bei Skylake schon in einem tiefgelben Bereich was den Anpressdruck angeht.
Es ist halt eine der komischen Entscheidungen von Intel. Dickeres Substrat, keine Probleme.

2013 hieß es im Luxx noch:


> Schrauben bis zum Maximum angezogen? Haswell braucht wirklich sehr viel  Anpressdruck, da der Abstand zwischen Die und HS wohl größer ist als bei  Ivy/Sandy.






Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Eine aufgetauchte Schadensmeldung bei millionenfachen Kombinationen mit Kühlern mit ähnlichen Anpressdruck und das nach Jahren ist schlicht und einfach nicht signifikant.



Muss sie auch nicht sein.
Nur wenn sich bestätigt dass hier ein Problem vorliegt, dann wird aus der einen Meldung wie Torsten geschrieben hat ein echter Shitstorm.
Anderes Thema welches relativ wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt ist der TR4 Sockel. Anscheinend gibts verschiedene Hersteller des Sockels und einer davon baut wohl nicht ganz genau nach Spezifikationen. JayzTwoCents hat dazu ein Video gemacht und das Problem demonstriert.
Es existiert, aber hier im Forum hab ich davon z.b. noch nichts gelesen. Signifikant oder nicht? Anzahl der Meldungen ist ein Indiz, kein Beweis.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir mal ob dein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht und sich reihenweise Nutzer melden werden.
> Ich wette mal dagegen.



Mein Wunsch ist dass an der Sache nichts dran ist. Spar ich mir einen neuen CPU Kühler.
Und ich würd mich nicht darauf verlassen dass es nur wenige Meldungen zu dem Thema gab. Grade wenn jeder dachte das Thema sei durch (PCGH hatte in einem der letzten Hefte das Thema nochmal groß aufgegriffen) kommt diese Meldung.
Heißt das alles in Frage stellen was bislang als gegeben angesehen wurde? Oder diese eine Meldung abtun. Bei deinen Posts hatte ich das Gefühl letzteres sei der Fall und das kann nicht im Sinne der Skylake Besitzer sein.

Kommt raus dass es ein Fehler des Anwenders war atmen alle tief durch und freuen sich.
Kommt raus es kann zu Problemen kommen werden einige den Kühler tauschen, anderen wird es egal sein.
Aber verläuft das alles im Sand & PCGH widmet sich dem Thema garnicht, dann hat jeder seinen eigenen Spielraum für Interpretationen und man liest von dem Thema noch in Monaten und zwar ohne jede vernünftige Basis.


----------



## MADman_One (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wieso kann man das nicht wie beim Threadripper machen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel.


Zu teuer, sowas würde sich nur bei den teureren Prozessoren obehalb von 500€ überhaupt lohnen. Bei den 1151/1150ern will das keiner bezahlen, da muss der Preis stimmen.



Faramir schrieb:


> Ist hier Intel so kulant und gibt einen 6700K als Ersatz?





hoffgang schrieb:


> Was heißt nicht dran halten, Intel hat von 1150 auf 1151 das Substrat einfach dünner gemacht.
> Kühler welche mit 1150 problemlos zurechtkommen liegen bei Skylake schon in einem tiefgelben Bereich was den Anpressdruck angeht.
> Es ist halt eine der komischen Entscheidungen von Intel. Dickeres Substrat, keine Probleme.



Intel hat eine Spezifikation vor gegeben: 222N. Solange sie darunter bleiben können sie ändern was sie wollen. Wenn die Kühlerhersteller meinen deutlich oberhalb davon arbeiten zu müssen, nur weil es bisher immer gereicht hat ist es trotzdem ihr Risiko, dafür können sie niemanden verantwortlich machen. 
Daher hat das mit Intel nix zu tun. Hätten sich die Kühlerhersteller an die Specs gehalten, gäbe es weder mit dicken noch mit dünnem Substrat Probleme. Daher braucht Intel da nicht kulant zu sein, das wäre ganz klar Aufgabe der Kühlerhersteller.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Kommt Zeit, kommen Probleme, wenn die jahrelang ausbleiben, dann gibt nicht plötzlich später das Material nach.
> Na klar, was glaubst du wie sich das Material verhält und wann die Probleme mit Skylake gemeldet wurden, zu Release, kurz nach Einbau.
> Da verbiegt es sich jahrelang nichts und dann aus einer Laune heraus...reihenweise Wellen wie auf Autobahnen und Kreuzungen.



Doch, das geht. Nennt sich Verschleiß (zumindest im weiteren Sinne). Es kann gut sein, daß sich durch den Anspressdruck das Material immer weiter verzieht mit der Zeit (Druck in Kobination mit Erwärmen und Abkühlen) und irgendwann sind die "Wellen" so groß, daß der Kontakt zum Sockel abreißt. Niemand baut schließlich ständig seine CPU aus nur um mal nachzuschauen wie das Material inzwischen aussieht. 
Eigentlich alle Produkte haben zwei "Problemzonen: Kurz nach Release (mögliche Fabrikationsfehler) und nach Ablauf der Garantie (Verschleiß durch Nutzungsdauer). Bei letzterem schaut aber in der Regel keiner mehr genau hin was wirklich genau die Ursache war, weil man nach Ablauf der Garanie eben eher von normaler Abnutzung aka "natürlicher Tod" ausgeht und nicht von einem sich nur langsam ausprägenden Fabrikationsfehler.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Für den Einzelfall wärs ganz interessant, an was es nun gelegen hat. Tatsache ist nur dass es nicht signifikant ist und ja wenn ich Millionen Sockel fertige und Millionen Kühler im Umlauf sind deren Anpressdruck im Bereich des Be Quiet Lüfters liegen, dann existiert für manche oder eher alle Hersteller schlicht und einfach kein Problem.


Ich persönlich glaube im Moment auch eher noch an einen einzelnen Fehler. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dieser Fall nur der Erste ist schätze ich als eher gering ein, wir hätten schon mehr hören müssen, vor allem von den Kühlern mit noch höherem Anpressdruck. Diese Systeme hätten ja dann schon länger ausfallen müssen als das hier gemeldete. Möglicherweise war wirklich ein Kühler ungenau gefertigt und hat dadruch einen viel höheren Anpressdruck generiert als beabsichtigt. In dem Fall wird beQuiet sich wahrscheinlich entschuldigen, den Schaden ersetzen und ggf nochwas draufpacken und nebenbei von der Werbung für guten Support profitieren 

Naja, mal sehen wie es kommt, ich bin jedenfalls gespannt. Als WaKü Besitzer betrifft mich das eh nicht, diese Kühler sind eher Leichgewichte


----------



## takan (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

der shadow rock 2 von bequiet ist nicht gelistet.

ich mache mir jetzt schon sorgen um meine cpu (i5 7600k)


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Wie gesagt, ich bilde mir ein mein Fall war sehr ähnlich gelagert und nach hin und her hab ich von Intel den 6700K ersetzt bekommen.
Mich würde es eigentlich reizen auch meinen Dark Rock 3 mal an die Redaktion zu schicken, frage ist, ob daran Interesse besteht.
Die CPU hab ich wie gesagt gegen eine funktionierende CPU eingetauscht, das Z170 Board habe ich allerdings noch. Evtl habt ihr ja noch eine CPU zum Testen rumfliegen für 1151?
Bin echt am überlegen mit dem Kühler. Hab noch einen Alpenföhn matterhorn hier, aber die Kühlleistung ist weitaus niedriger und ich komme in Temperaturlimits.


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Und be quiet  ist auch dabei !!!!!
das wird aber unseren Netzteil fanatikern bestimmt  nicht gefallen


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Was hat das jetzt mit Netzteilen zu tun, Voodoo2?


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bilde mir ein mein Fall war sehr ähnlich gelagert und nach hin und her hab ich von Intel den 6700K ersetzt bekommen.
> Mich würde es eigentlich reizen auch meinen Dark Rock 3 mal an die Redaktion zu schicken, frage ist, ob daran Interesse besteht.
> Die CPU hab ich wie gesagt gegen eine funktionierende CPU eingetauscht, das Z170 Board habe ich allerdings noch. Evtl habt ihr ja noch eine CPU zum Testen rumfliegen für 1151?
> Bin echt am überlegen mit dem Kühler. Hab noch einen Alpenföhn matterhorn hier, aber die Kühlleistung ist weitaus niedriger und ich komme in Temperaturlimits.



Wie kommst Du mit einem Matterhorn ins Temperaturlimit? Habe selbst einen Matterhorn "white" Rev C und einen 6600K@4.2GHz und der läuft im Silentbetrieb.
Falls Mitstreiter meine Posts etwas verfolgt haben, war ersichtlich, das seit der Bekanntgabe möglicher Schäden durch zu hohen Anpressdruck, ich nur noch Kühler von EKL empfehle. Scheinbar nicht zu Unrecht.
Eine spannende Sache das. Könnte es sich denn nicht so verhalten: 
1. es dauert einige Zeit, bis die Last Auswirkungen zeigt.  Was ja nun auch nichts Neues wäre oder sonderlich überraschend. Es es dazu ja nie wirklich irgendwelche Tests. War bis Skylake ja auch nie nötig 
2. es betrifft evt. nur CPUs die im Laufe der Zeit relativ hoher thermischer Last ausgesetzt waren, wie übertaktete Prozessoren. Da deren WLP unter dem HS zunehmend trockener wurde und somit die Hitze ineffizienter abgeführt wird und es daher zu diesen "Verbiegungen" beim Erkalten kommt. Deswegen auch das anstandslose Funktionieren und dann plötzliche "Sterben".   
3. Spielt evt. sogar das verwendete Mainboard eine Rolle?
Gruß T.


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Indem meine CPU bei 1.34V und 4.7 GHz als 6700K von einem Matterhorn white Rev. C. nicht mehr ausreichend gekühlt werden kann, mehr als 4.5 GHz möchte ich mit der Kühlung am i7 echt nicht fahren.
Ist aber etwas OT.

Darum habe ich ja den BQ Dark Rock 3 früher gehabt, durch einen Zufall habe ich dann der Optik wegen den matterhorn seitdem benutzt. Ich wüsste echt gern, ob der CPU-Defekt im Frühjahr vom Dark Rock 3 stammt. Werde es aber wohl nie erfahren, auch wenn zumindest MB und Kühler noch da sind, das entscheidende Teil ist irgendwo in einem Mülleimer bei Intel als RMA.

Kann man da evtl was am Kühler selbst feststellen?
Ich wollte echt den Kühler mal zum OC testen gerade dieses Wochenende wieder rausholen und mit 2 Lüftern bestückt ans Limit treiben (4.9 Ghz ca.).
so wird einem da doch echt mulmig muss ich sagen den Kühler montiert zu lassen. €: und ja, ich habe Thermal Grizzly drunter und komme bei Prime bei 4.7GHz auf 100°C)

Hab es damals sogar beim Händler angegeben, dass ich den Kühler im Verdacht hatte. Hatte erst noch einen Scythe drauf mit alter Halterung und bin dann wegen dem geringeren Anpressdruck auf den Dark Rock 3. Wenn der jetzt auch zuviel Kraft ausübt wäre natürlich sehr frustrierend.
Den Aspekt mit übertakten und verstärktem Auftreten finde ich ebenfalls interessant.

denke wie stabil das Mainboard ist und die OC Fähigkeiten könnten dann schon auch Einfluss haben, aber gerade da wirbt BQ ja mit hoher TDP Leistung.

Sind dann alle WaKü Cpu Kühler und die meisten AiOs immerhin innerhalb der Spezifikationen? (speziell würde mich der Phanteks c350i interessieren, falls da jemand Werte hat!)


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Netzteilen zu tun, Voodoo2?



Hauptsache dagegen sein -- ist ja immer so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*


Und ich wollte gerade einen Leserbrief an PCGH_Thorsten schreiben, ob das Problem noch besteht. Das ist natürlich gar nicht schön. 
Ich persönlich mag weiterhin die Verschraubungen ohne Federn, bei denen ich entscheiden kann, wie fest ich sie anziehe. Lieber etwas
weniger, als etwas mehr.

Ryzen, und wieder ein kleines Argument für Ryzen...



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Technisch ist so etwas kein großes Problem.  Tatsächlich begrenzt der Drehmoment-Schlüssel beim Sockel TR4 die  Anpresskraft der CPU-Halterung auf eine Art und Weise, die bei  entsprechender Fertigungsqualität auf Kühler übertragbar wäre.


 Anzugsmoment und Anspresskraft streuen um den Faktor 2, je nach Reibverhältnissen. Federn sind da schon eine bessere Lösung für den 
unbedarften User, denn E-Modul ist E-Modul, da schwankt nichts.


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Notiz an mich, falls im Frühjahr mein Kaffeepfütze-Rechner realisiert wird benutze ich meine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.

Mich wundert etwas das noch keine "noch" funktionsfähigen CPUs mit verbogenem Substrat aufgetaucht sind. Wird wohl nur daran liegen, dass es selten Sinn macht auf der Plattform aufzurüsten.


----------



## HunterChief (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

hi,
die Hauptursache für dieses Problem ist meines Erachtens einfach die Tatsache dass die CPU's unter dem Heatspreader nur noch WLP haben (und nicht mehr verlötet sind). Denn nur deswegen ist es für den ambitionierten PC-Bastler erforderlich solch riesig dimensionierte und zudem meist stark kopflastige 200W-TDP Monsterkühler zu montieren. Hierfür werden dann eben entsprechende Verschraubungen benötigt.
Der Kühlerhype ist ja heutzutage noch krasser als zu Pentium-Presler Zeiten, als die Prozessoren noch wirklich heizten.

Würden die aktuellen CPU's vernünftig hergestellt dann könnten die Dinger auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler vernünftig laufen.

Gruß


----------



## XXTREME (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei den rauen Absatzmengen ist das denke ich nicht ansatzweise relevant wenn einmal was schief geht.



Ne is klar, dir ist es ja auch nicht passiert . Ich rate jedem So.1151 Besitzern schon seit geraumer Zeit den Kühler nicht bis auf Anschlag fest zu ziehen. Jetzt rate ich den Kühler mal abzumontieren und mal vorsichtshalber nachzuschauen, nicht nur den BeQuiet Usern.

Meine generelle Empfehlung bei So.1151 EKL und Noctua.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Oh, den Dark Rock 3 hatte ich auch mal drauf in kombie mit den 6700k. 
Da muss man wirklich mit Gefühl ran beim anziehen! 
Zu wenig, er bewegt sich noch, zu viel ist auch nicht gut. 
Hab seit 1 Jahr, eine H100i Wakü montiert, die Brummt nicht so fest drauf und kommt auf gleiche Kühlleistung bei gesenkter CPU Spannung.

Den DR3 Unfall würde ich nicht nur dem Anzugsmoment allein zuordenen. 
WLP trocken, nach ner Zeit, mehr Hitzestau. Substrat ist schmaler... Kühler hängt meist. 
Würde meinen das passiert über lange Zeit  hinweg. Und nicht mal so in 2 tagen.
Leider lässt sich das nur schwer prüfen.

@PCGH. Wenn ihr Kühler Test macht liegt der PC doch oder steht der? 
Wie macht ihr das mit den Drehmoment.
Der Großteil sicher nach Gefühl? Drehmomentschlüssel habch nur fürs Auto ��


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Rolk schrieb:


> Notiz an mich, falls im Frühjahr mein Kaffeepfütze-Rechner realisiert wird benutze ich meine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.
> 
> Mich wundert etwas das noch keine "noch" funktionsfähigen CPUs mit verbogenem Substrat aufgetaucht sind. Wird wohl nur daran liegen, dass es selten Sinn macht auf der Plattform aufzurüsten.



Oder es besteht (noch!) kein Bedarf, einfach den PC zu öffnen, um nachzuschauen  Denn solange alles läuft wie es soll, scheint (!) die HW ja i.O. zu sein.
Gruß T.


----------



## Contragen (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ist doch ein guter Zeitpunkt aufzurüsten. Das hat Intel ja so gewollt.


----------



## geist4711 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

meiner einschätzung nach treten hier mehrere effekte zusammen auf:
-dünneres substrat
-spec's an die sich nicht jeder hält(wobei man sehen muss was 222Nm anpressdruck bedeuten)
-unwegbarkeiten wie stürze, transport.

ich würde da garkeinen 'schuldigen' suchen sondern ehr alle ansprechen.
wenn sich nicht an spec's gehalten wird, was nutzen die dann? könnte man jetzt sagen,
aber auch: warum muss man bei einem kaum 5$ kostendem teil wie dem substrat 'auf teufel komm raus' geld sparen(oder den gewinn maximieren) und es dünner machen?!!

wobei man auch eine sache im auge behalten sollte, die teils wohl ähnlich gefährlich ist:
durchbiegende mainboard-platinen.
auch das PCB dieser wird gern mal dünner gemacht und bei der kühlermontage, je nach kühler, biegt sich die hauptplatine beängstigend durch.
gerade beim transport/stürzen können da dann ähnliche wie bei den sockeln ausfälle auftreten.

unterm strich kristallisiert sich für mich heraus: alle beteiligten übertreiben es, die einen mit dem anpressdruck, die anderen mit ihrer gewinn-optimierung = nachlassende qualität/matrialeinsparungen, wobei letzteres, gewinnoptimierung auf kosten der qualität in den letzten jahren immer häufiger vorkommt und so manche firma noch den kopf kosten wird oder schon hat.
bedankt euch bei denen die da kalkulieren wie 'zu teuer' denn zb ein dickeres substrat oder weniger anpressdruck gewesen wäre. 
ich denke aber auch, das da eine generation mitlerweile an den hebeln sitzt, die es einfach nicht anders gelernt hat, die premisse 'maximal mögliche qualität' ist ja schon länger der 'gwinnmaximimierung um fast jeden preis' gewichen und irgendwann rächt sich das eben....


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Gier frisst Hirn, im schlimmsten Fall bei allen Beteiligten:

Intel -> Reiz der Kostenersparnis durch (zu) dünnes Substrat
manche User -> Zu festes Anziehen, um keine Kühlleistung zu verschenken 
die Kühlerhersteller -> möglichst hoher (noch vertretbarer) Anpressdruck um die Kühlleistung des eigenen Produktes zu maximieren (Konkurrenzdruck)

Einen (Haupt)Verantwortlichen zu finden, ist da fast unmöglich.


----------



## JanJake (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Die Schuld bei einer Schadhaften CPU ist recht schwer zu finden oder doch nicht?

Entweder ist es Intel, der die CPUs viel zu dünn baut oder eben der Kühlerhersteller, der einen hohen Anpressdruck vorsieht? 

Und genau da muss man eben bei der Konkurrenz gucken und eben was Intel davor im Programm hatte. Bei Intel war es davor auch kein Problem! Warum wird es jetzt zu einem gemacht? Ist also der User Schuld der nicht direkt einen neuen Kühler kauft weil er mit seinem alten zufrieden ist? Oder ist es der Hersteller vom Kühler, der einen hohen Anpressdruck vorsieht? 

Die Gleiche Frage war doch bei der WLP zwischen IHS und DIE bei den Intel CPUs. die war Teilweise so mieß, dass nicht einmal der Standard Takt bei den CPUs gehalten werden konnte von den Temperaturen het! Ist da jetzt Intel Schuld oder der User, der keinen Kühler kaufen wollte? Oder hat Intel alles richtig gemacht, weil es angeblich Physikalisch nicht ging da Lot zwischen zu setzen? AMD bewies das Gegenteil und hat heute alle AM4 CPUs und TR4 CPUs verlötet und das bei einem Fertigungsverfahren was deutlich enger gepackt ist als das von Intel! 

Aber das Größte Problem gerade ist, kann man es nachstellen und ist es wirklich ein Problem oder ist dieses jetzt ein Einzelfall! Denn das kann auch sein! Was ich selber schon einmal hatte, durch einen zu hohen Anpressdruck bei dem Sockel 775 das die CPU nicht richtig erkannt wurde und der PC nicht lief. Beim lockern des Kühlers ging es dann wieder.


----------



## Darkscream (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



> : warum muss man bei einem kaum 5$ kostendem teil wie dem substrat 'auf  teufel komm raus' geld sparen(oder den gewinn maximieren) und es dünner  machen?!!


Weil CPUs ewig halten, man immer weniger Leistung generieren können wird (außer durch mehr Kerne) und frühzeitige Ausfälle somit willkommen sind?
Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Substrat (dessen Festigkeit) in der Platine bei höheren Temperaturen, die zwangsweise durch die Paste zustande kommen?  Die hohen Temperaturen in Verbindung mit etwas zu hohem Druck könnten doch zu frühzeitiger Materialermüdung führen.
Klingt ein wenig nach Verschwörungstheorie, aber könnte genau so beabsichtigt sein.


----------



## Atma (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Sollte ich mir beim 7820X auf dem ein Dark Rock 3 sitzt Gedanken machen? Eher nicht, oder? Die deutlich größere Auflagefläche und ein dickeres Substrat sollten für mehr Standhaftigkeit sorgen.


----------



## Bevier (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir beim 7820X auf dem ein Dark Rock 3 sitzt Gedanken machen? Eher nicht, oder? Die deutlich größere Auflagefläche und ein dickeres Substrat sollten für mehr Standhaftigkeit sorgen.



Beim Skylake-X ist das Substrat gut doppelt so stark wie beim Skylake-S, also solltest du dir keine Sorgen machen müssen.
Btt: Auf jeden Fall eine Geschichte, die PCGH im Auge behalten sollte, aktuell halte ich einen Anwenderfehler für wahrscheinlicher aber sollten in naher Zukunft weitere Fälle auftreten, muss dem nachgegangen werden. So beliebt wie Skylake und seine Nachfolger waren, könnte es sehr unschön für viele User werden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



takan schrieb:


> der shadow rock 2 von bequiet ist nicht gelistet.
> 
> ich mache mir jetzt schon sorgen um meine cpu (i5 7600k)



Für die Tests in der PCGH 07 und 09/2017 habe ich alle Kühler vermessen, die wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Heft-Einkaufsführer führten zuzüglich der seit dem Frühjahr allgemein getesteten Kühler und Kompaktwasserkühlungen und der Teilnehmer der letzten Wasserkühler-Marktübersicht. Aber eine Nachmessung aller Produkte der letzten 10 Jahre würde alle Möglichkeiten sprengen, da muss ich passen.




InfoStudent schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bilde mir ein mein Fall war sehr ähnlich gelagert und nach hin und her hab ich von Intel den 6700K ersetzt bekommen.
> Mich würde es eigentlich reizen auch meinen Dark Rock 3 mal an die Redaktion zu schicken, frage ist, ob daran Interesse besteht.
> Die CPU hab ich wie gesagt gegen eine funktionierende CPU eingetauscht, das Z170 Board habe ich allerdings noch. Evtl habt ihr ja noch eine CPU zum Testen rumfliegen für 1151?
> Bin echt am überlegen mit dem Kühler. Hab noch einen Alpenföhn matterhorn hier, aber die Kühlleistung ist weitaus niedriger und ich komme in Temperaturlimits.



Sockel-1151-CPUs haben wir ein oder zwei, ja. 
Die weitere Testplanung mache ich aber von den Ergebnissen mit dem im hiesigen Fall verwendeten Kühler abhängig. Weitere Kühlerexemplare, die möglicherweise einen ähnlichen Schaden verursacht haben, sind aber sicherlich interessant – kannst du mir eine Mail mit einer kurzen Schilderung deines Falls an tv@pcgameshardware.de schicken? Idealerweise mit Intels Support-Antworten im Anhang, da kann ich die auf diesen Garantiefall ansprechen. Allgemeine Anfragen wurden bislang immer mit Verweis auf die Spezifikationen abgeblockt.




Rolk schrieb:


> Notiz an mich, falls im Frühjahr mein Kaffeepfütze-Rechner realisiert wird benutze ich meine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.
> 
> Mich wundert etwas das noch keine "noch" funktionsfähigen CPUs mit verbogenem Substrat aufgetaucht sind. Wird wohl nur daran liegen, dass es selten Sinn macht auf der Plattform aufzurüsten.



Wir vermuten seit dem ersten Auftreten, dass es eine große Dunkelziffer gibt. Insbesondere die Prozessoren bleiben sehr lange einsatzfähig – den verbogenen Pentium aus dem PCGH-in-Gefahr-Wurftest haben wir bis vor wenige Monate noch genutzt, eher er aus anderen Gründen aufgegeben hat. Da ein normaler Anwender den Kühler erst demontiert, wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht, können also sehr viele Systeme mit verbogenen, aber symptomfreien CPUs im Einsatz sein.




Bandicoot schrieb:


> @PCGH. Wenn ihr Kühler Test macht liegt der PC doch oder steht der?
> Wie macht ihr das mit den Drehmoment.
> Der Großteil sicher nach Gefühl? Drehmomentschlüssel habch nur fürs Auto ��



Quasi alle verfügbaren Kühler regeln die Anpresskraft über Federn respektive federnde Halterungselemente und einen Anschlag. Das heißt ich kann die Schrauben so fest ziehen, wie ich – den Schraubenköpfen – zumuten möchte. Überflüssiger Kraftaufwand quetscht nur das Mainboard zwischen Abstandshalter und Backplate ein, ohne die CPU zusätzlich zu belasten. Einige wenige Ausnahmen existieren noch bei modularen Wasserkühlern ohne Anschlag, hier versuchen wir die Federn ähnlich weit zu komprimieren, wie auf Herstellerfotos.
Die eigentliche Anpresskraftmessung erfolgt dann der Einfachheit halber in liegendem Zustand, ich habe den ganzen Testaufbau aber auch schon mal um 90° und sogar 180° gedreht. Ergebnis: Die Lage hat quasi keinen Einfluss auf die Messwerte. Bei 400-600 N statischer Anpresskraft und einer Kühler-Gewichtskraft von um die 3-5 N überrascht das auch nicht weiter. Die einseitige Kraftausübung durch Erschütterungen in der typischen, 90°-gedrehten Position kann ich leider nicht messen, da unser Sensor nur einen einzelnen zentralen Auflagepunkt hat. Bei den bislang untersuchten beschädigten Skylakes war aber immer die dem RAM zugewandte Seite am stärksten Deformiert, nicht die den PCI-E-Slots zugewandte Unterkante, die den Großteil der Hebellast trägt.




Freiheraus schrieb:


> Gier frisst Hirn, im schlimmsten Fall bei allen Beteiligten:
> 
> Intel -> Reiz der Kostenersparnis durch (zu) dünnes Substrat
> manche User -> Zu festes Anziehen, um keine Kühlleistung zu verschenken
> ...



Intel schweigt weiterhin über die Gründe für das dünnere Substrat, aber wie schon mehrfach geschildert: Es geht nicht ums Geld.
Die Gesamthöhe des Packages von Kaby/Coffe/Skylake entspricht der von Haswell und älteren Prozessoren. Auch die für den Fertigungsaufwand maßgebliche Zahl der Substratschichten hat sich nicht geändert. Nur die oberste und unterste Schicht sind dünner geworden und dafür der Heatspreader dicker. Intel tauscht also billiges Fiberglaslaminat gegen teures Kupfer (merkt man auch am Gewicht) und zahlt ein paar Cent-Bruchteile mehr.

Meine persönliche Vermutung: Entweder hatte man Probleme mit den Vias im Substrat und wollte die einzelnen Lagen zugunsten höherer Taktraten möglichst dünn halten. Oder aber man hat zur Verbesserung der Wärmeverteilung den Heatspreader dicker gemacht und musste dann an irgend einer anderen Stelle Material entfernen, damit das Gesamtpaket nicht höher wird und somit komplett neue Kühler erfordert.




Darkscream schrieb:


> Weil CPUs ewig halten, man immer weniger Leistung generieren können wird (außer durch mehr Kerne) und frühzeitige Ausfälle somit willkommen sind?
> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Substrat (dessen Festigkeit) in der Platine bei höheren Temperaturen, die zwangsweise durch die Paste zustande kommen?  Die hohen Temperaturen in Verbindung mit etwas zu hohem Druck könnten doch zu frühzeitiger Materialermüdung führen.
> Klingt ein wenig nach Verschwörungstheorie, aber könnte genau so beabsichtigt sein.



Ich kenne die genaue Materialzusammensetzung der Substrat-PCBs nicht, aber andernorts sind Auslegungen für 150 bis 175 °C vollkommen normal und es gibt auch Materialien, die weit höhere Temperaturen verkraften. Der Unterschied zwischen einem 65-°C-Boxed-Haswell und einem 75-°C-OC-Retail-Kühler-Skylake sollte also keine Rolle spielen. In vielen technischen Anwendungsbereichen spielen heiß-kalt-Zyklen unabhängig von der genauen Temperatur aber eine wichtige Rolle bei der Materialermüdung.


----------



## Captain-S (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Schaut euch doch mal den Heatspreader an, da stimmt etwas nicht.
Sieht so aus als ob er die CPU schon mal geköpft hat und dann den Heatspreader wieder aufgesetzt.
Mit Heatspreader würde sich das Substrat an den Rändern nicht so stark verbiegen.
Das "stinkt" doch gewaltig!


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Alles klar Thorsten. Ich ruf Montag mal bei meinem Händler an und frag, ob die irgendwo noch meinen Fall samt RMA Nummer gespeichert haben.
Wenn ja geht die mit an dich und ich lass den Dark Rock 3 und das Asus Z170-A auch hier, sodass ich bei Bedarf es euch zukommen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Für die Tests in der PCGH 07 und 09/2017 habe ich alle Kühler vermessen.


Der Fuma hat vier Unterlegscheiben für Skylake beigelegt. Hast Du die resultierende Kraft 
auch damit bestimmt und verändert es das sehr gute Kühlvermögen der Scythe Kühler, wenn
 sie ohne den sehr hohen Anpressdruck auskommen müssen? (siehe Tabelle)

Hast Du von einem Kühler mal fünf bestellt und eine kleine Stichprobe zur Serienstreuung 
gemacht? Ich ahne, gerade bei steifen Systemen sie von Scythe, das der eine oder andere 
Zehntel das Kraftniveau merklich verändert. Ninja 4 und Fuma sind identisch, varieren bei
Dir aber um 90N oder 15%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker999 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Na gut das ich mich da für den Noctua NH-D15 entschieden hatte damals anstatt für den Beqiet. Schlussendlich hat mich die grauenhafte Montage System vom Dark Rock Pro 3 abgeschreckt das ist bei Noctua einfach nur ein Traum! 

Auf den Skylake Office Rechner den ich vor kurzen meinen Vater gebastelt hatte sitzt übrigens eine ziemliche Kopie dieses Montagesystems (LC-Power LC-CC-120 Cosmo Cool Prozessorlüfter)

Für 23€ kann man da echt nicht meckern


----------



## azzih (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Haha das Montagesystem ihrer Kühler sollte BeQuiet vielleicht sowieso mal in Frage stellen. Denn andere Hersteller kriegen das deutlich besser gelöst ohne das man selbst als Profi fluchend ewig am Rumfummeln ist.


----------



## Eckism (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Heißen die Beschädigungen nich einfach nur geplante Obsoleszenz?


----------



## Schrotti (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Gut das ich keinen Sockel 1151 nutze und selbst wenn, mein Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro ist in der Toleranz (190 Newton).


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich habe zwar keine Sockel 1151 CPU aber ich hoffe trotzdem das bei Ryzen-CPUs dieses Problem nicht besteht und bei denjenigen die dieses Problem haben, kann man nur hoffen das der Händler die CPU ersetzt. Solange die Garantie noch vorhanden ist sollte sowas kein Problem sein, sonst sehe ich jetzt schon wie viele zu AMD wechseln.


----------



## idge (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Jaja, das zärtliche Skylake-Oblatchen. 900N beim Mugen 4    Mit Unterlegscheiben? Das ja wie  Bud Spencer auf nem  Kinderfahrrad. Kann gutgehen, aber wer wills riskieren


----------



## Eckism (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Sockel 1151 CPU aber ich hoffe trotzdem das bei Ryzen-CPUs dieses Problem nicht besteht und bei denjenigen die dieses Problem haben, kann man nur hoffen das der Händler die CPU ersetzt. Solange die Garantie noch vorhanden ist sollte sowas kein Problem sein, sonst sehe ich jetzt schon wie viele zu AMD wechseln.



Garantie bei nem mechanischen Schaden von ner CPU? Du wirst woher eher den Weihnachtsmann persönlich kennenlernen, nachdem er deinen Kamin runtergeklettert ist.


----------



## azzih (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Sockel 1151 CPU aber ich hoffe trotzdem das bei Ryzen-CPUs dieses Problem nicht besteht und bei denjenigen die dieses Problem haben, kann man nur hoffen das der Händler die CPU ersetzt. Solange die Garantie noch vorhanden ist sollte sowas kein Problem sein, sonst sehe ich jetzt schon wie viele zu AMD wechseln.



1. Garantie ist KEINE Leistung des Händlers sondern eine freiwillige des Herstellers. Der Händler muss dir gar nichts ersetzen.
2. Ein mechanischen Schaden wird dir keiner ersetzen, da geht quasi jeder von grob fahrlässigem Verhalten deinerseits aus. Außer es ist ein bekannter und bestätigter Fehler.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Da bin ich ja mit meinem Brocken 2 deutlich auf der sicheren Seite. 
Aber holy sht 910 N?? durch 9,81 m/s² würde das der Gewichtskraft von ca. 93 kg entsprechen. Das wäre so, als würde ich die CPU in den Sockel legen und mich dann mit den Zehenspitzen draufstellen.  
Und selbst das wäre noch zu wenig! ()

Warum um alles in der Welt sollte man so viel Druck brauchen, wenn es im Gegenzug dann auch mit ~200N klappt? Übermäßig schwer (um den vertikalen druck durch die Erdanziehungskraft auszugleichen) ist der Küler ja zu dem auch nicht... 
Ich glauabe da haben die Konstrukteure wohl totalen Bockmist gebaut. Alles über 400 N ist doch eigentlich nicht zu entschuldigen, wenns kein Monsterkühler ist....


----------



## TheHarlequin (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das wäre dann eher über eine Produkthaftung von BeQuiet! abzuwickeln. Weil in diesem Fall ja nicht der Prozessor der Verursacher ist, sondern der Kühler.
Kann aber eine haarige Angelegenheit sein das nach zu weisen, dass es durch den Kühler passiert ist.


----------



## InfoStudent (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich glaub kaum Gamer. Bei mir kam damals praktischerweise die Regelung mit Beweis muss in den erst 6 Monaten vom Hersteller erbracht werden und ich noch unter der Zeitspanne war.
Da ersetze Intel lieber Zähneknirschend die CPU. Glaube danach hätte ich nicht so viel Glück


----------



## Pixy (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Mmh. 

Ich benutze die gleiche Zusammenstellung von einem Intel Core i7-6700K und dem benannten Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.
Da bekommt man schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, wenn man das hier liest.

Gut zu wissen ist allerdings, wenn es einem passieren sollte, könnte es damit zu tun habe.
Hoffe das ich jetzt mal nicht betroffen bin.

Da der CPU Kühler allerdings schwierig anzubringen war, die Halterung gehört nicht zu den einfachsten, würde mich es interessieren wie die CPU ausschaut.
Warum aber einen schlafenden Bären wecken. Solange alles funktioniert ist gut. Wenn nicht, dann gebe ich tendenziell eher Intel die Schuld.
Mit Be Quiet selber hatte ich diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme.

Momentan nervt mich Intel sowieso, kein Verlöten, immer in den negativ Schlagzeilen.
Leistungstechnisch zwar super, aber jetzt kommt das "Problem" auch noch dazu.
Die Sparen wo sie nur können, auf Kosten vom Nutzer, dabei könnten Sie es sich locker Leisten, das sowas nicht passiert.
Mein Rechner wird auch nicht groß bewegt, nur zum saubermachen, im Auto transportiert erst recht nicht.

Kann man jetzt einfach nur wie gewohnt weitermachen, wenns passiert, passiert es eben. 
Garantie ist auch abgelaufen, von daher hätte man dann sowieso ins Schwarze getroffen.
Dann denke ich aber ernsthaft über eine AMD CPU nach.


----------



## Darkscream (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Den Scythe Ninja 4 habe ich schon auf Haswell verbaut, wer die Schrauben bei dem voll angezogen lässt hat eins an der Waffel, die 860N verbogen das ganze Board so stark das man Angst beim montieren bekommen hätte. Ich habe sie gleich wieder gleichmäßig gelockert.


----------



## Pixy (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Den Scythe Ninja 4 habe ich schon auf Haswell verbaut, wer die Schrauben bei dem voll angezogen lässt hat eins an der Waffel, die 860N verbogen das ganze Board so stark das man Angst beim montieren bekommen hätte. Ich habe sie gleich wieder gleichmäßig gelockert.



Das liegt aber nicht zwangsweise an den Usern, sondern am Hersteller.
Der User dreht in der Regel die Schraube, bis sie gefühlt fest ist, wenn dann 400 oder 800Nm anliegen, ist es ganz klar der Hersteller.

Woran soll man sich denn auch richten?
Schraube fest > Kühler sitzt
Schraube zu locker > das Gefühl was nicht richtig gemacht zu haben.

Es gib nicht viel woran man sich da orientieren kann.
Man vertraut den Herstellern. 

Wenn ich an meinem Carbon - Rennrad schraube, habe ich einen Drehmomtschlüssel, ohne diesen null Orientierung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Fuma hat vier Unterlegscheiben für Skylake beigelegt. Hast Du die resultierende Kraft
> auch damit bestimmt und verändert es das sehr gute Kühlvermögen der Scythe Kühler, wenn
> sie ohne den sehr hohen Anpressdruck auskommen müssen? (siehe Tabelle)
> 
> ...



Die Serienstreuung konnten wir bislang nicht untersuchen. Dafür bräuchte es Kühler aus mehreren weit auseinanderliegenden Produktionschargen - aus naheliegenden Gründen erhalten ich aber Exemplare aus der gleichen Lieferung, wenn ich mehr als ein Testmuster anfordere. Von einem anderen, deutlich günstigeren Hersteller mit ungefederter Halterung weiß ich, dass eine Abweichung von im Schnitt 10 Prozent bereits an Mangel gesehen und in der nächsten Produktionscharge gegengesteuert wurde. Produktionstechnisch scheint man also eine ausreichend hohe Präzision anzustreben, gerade Scythe selbst sprach in der Vergangenheit aber auch von unterschiedlichen Belastungen je nach Kühlerbodenplatte trotz an und für sich gleicher Halterung. Deswegen wurde der Mugen 4 auch sofort, der Ninja 4 aber erst später nachgerüstet.

Den Zusammenhang von Kühlleistung und Anpresskraft habe ich schon vor Jahren mal mit der flexiblen Halterung eines Heatkiller 3.0 geprüft. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere lagen zwischen nominell 0 Newton (Kühler liegt nur auf) und 250 N um die 3 Kelvin, wobei der Verlauf stark nichtlinear war. Der Unterschied zwischen 200 N und 250 N lag bereits an der Grenze der Messgenauigkeit. In Gegenrichtung waren die Auswirkungen noch geringer: Lockerte ich die Schrauben nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste einmal fein verteilt war, stiegen die Temperaturen auch mit 0 N nur um circa 0,5 K. Wenn Kühlerboden und Heatspreader plan sind, dienen Anpresskräfte von deutlich über 150 N also nur noch der Vorbeugung gegenüber Anwenderfehlern - ein 600-N-Kühler kann überschüssige Wärmeleitpaste viel schneller rausquetschen, als ein 100-N-Modell. Im Falle von Scythe hat ja zum Beispiel auch der Mugen 5 sehr gut abgeschnitten und seinen Vorgänger klar geschlagen, obwohl die Anpresskraft der neuen Scythe-Halterungen nur noch halb so hoch ist. Die guten Wertungen von Scythe führe ich eher auf die relativ effizienten Lüfter zurück. Zwar verhindern Nebengeräusche meist eine Silent-Empfehlung, aber ab 0,3 Sone bewegen die Glide Stream relativ viel Luft gemessen an ihrer Größe und Lautheit und Scythe weiß auch, wie man Kühlkörper-Widerstand und Lüfter-Kennlinie optimal aufeinander abstimmt. 




Pixy schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht zwangsweise an den Usern, sondern am Hersteller.
> Der User dreht in der Regel die Schraube, bis sie gefühlt fest ist, wenn dann 400 oder 800Nm anliegen, ist es ganz klar der Hersteller.
> 
> Woran soll man sich denn auch richten?
> ...



Nur teilweise angezogenen Schrauben kann man zumindest Anfängern gegenüber auch kaum empfehlen. Sehr schnell kommt es vor, dass die Schrauben ungleichmäßig angezogen werden und während eine niedrige Anpresskraft die Kühlleistung kaum beeinflusst, hat ein schief sitzender Kühler sehr deutliche Auswirkungen. Deswegen arbeiten heute eigentlich alle Hersteller mit Anschlägen/Abstandshaltern, bei denen die Schrauben nur der Fixierung dienen aber nicht die Anpresskraft definieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang von Kühlleistung und Anpresskraft habe ich schon vor Jahren mal mit der flexiblen Halterung eines Heatkiller 3.0 geprüft. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere lagen zwischen nominell 0 Newton (Kühler liegt nur auf) und 250 N um die 3 Kelvin, wobei der Verlauf stark nichtlinear war. Der Unterschied zwischen 200 N und 250 N lag bereits an der Grenze der Messgenauigkeit. In Gegenrichtung waren die Auswirkungen noch geringer: Lockerte ich die Schrauben nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste einmal fein verteilt war, stiegen die Temperaturen auch mit 0 N nur um circa 0,5 K. ...


Dann werde ich sofort meinen fest angezogenen Fuma lockern. Auch wenn es ein Haswellsockel ist, müssen 700N nicht auf Dauer eingebracht werden. 

Danke! Du bist immer wieder eine große Hilfe 

Nachtrag 15min später:
Jo, Vorspannung massiv gesenkt, vorher 5min XTU Stresstest, hinterher 5min Stresstest: Kein Unterschied. Gott, bin ich dämlich, meine arme Platine. Naja, läuft ja noch alles. Da die reine Kontaktfäche linear zur Vorspannung größer wird, hätte ich durchaus gedacht, es gäbe einen Enfluss, ohne ihn je gemassen zu haben. Aber WLP hat nichts mehr mit normalem Wärmeübergang zwischen Metallflächen zu tun.

Jetzt fällt mir nur die Frage des Kriechverhaltens der Platine ein. Das man die max. dynamisch erlaubte Vorspannung kurz aufbringen kann hat eben nichts damit zu tun, die lange Zeit mit hoher Temperaturbelastung aufzubringen. Auch glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffe kriechen. Was frisch eingebaut funktioniert, kann nach einem Jahr mit immer wieder 90°CPU Temperatur ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

So eine Materialfrage sprengt die Grenzen meines Wissens dann doch. Ich wüsste nicht einmal, wen ich fragen sollte.
Aber mir ist wieder eingefallen, wann und wo der Heatkiller-Test gedruckt wurde und ich habe die Zahlen rausgesucht. Die, die ich im Kopf hatte, entsprechen eher einem 50-N-zu-250-N-Vergleich, bei 0 N sind es anziehend doch deutlich größere Unterschiede. Aber eine Extrapolation auf 900 N erscheint trotzdem sinnlos:



Anpresskraft	dT Wasser-CPU
1 N	40,1 K
100 N	24,7 K
150 N	24,6 K
200 N	24,0 K
250 N	23,8 K
250 N	23,6 K
200 N	23,4 K
150 N	23,4 K
100 N	24,1 K
1 N	25,0 K
Wie man sieht ist eine gewisse Anpresskraft zwingend nötig, um den Kontakt zwischen CPU und Kühler herzustellen. Eine weitere Steigerung von 100 auf 250 N bringt eine weitere Verbesserung, aber nur eine kleine. Grundsätzlich gehen die positive Effekte auf eine einmalige Wirkung zurück, zum Beispiel Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste, und bleiben größtenteils erhalten, wenn die Anpresskraft wieder nachlässt.

Besitzer der 08/2014 oder des digitalen Sonderheftes können das Ganze auch als Diagramm bewundern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Den Scythe Ninja 4 habe ich schon auf Haswell verbaut, wer die Schrauben bei dem voll angezogen lässt hat eins an der Waffel, die 860N verbogen das ganze Board so stark das man Angst beim montieren bekommen hätte. Ich habe sie gleich wieder gleichmäßig gelockert.



Nach dem Motto: "Der Kühler sitzt erst fest genug, wenn sich das Board durchbiegt!" 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, bei meinen alten PCs waren verbogene Boards nach einigen Jahren Betrieb normal. Nach dem Ausbau des Boards konnte man immer schön sehen, wie sich die Ecken deutlich vom flachen Tisch abhebten. Aber scheinbar hat das Substrat der CPUs das damals noch ausgehalten....


----------



## tidus79 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Warum kopieren nicht alle Hersteller am Markt einfach Noctuas Befestigungssystem? Dann hätte der gesamte Markt bessere Kühler.


----------



## zombie82 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das bezieht sich zwar jetzt nicht auf den 1151 aber ich war vor ein paar Wochen echt verwundert als ich einen Mugen 2 (mit Umrüstkit für 115x) auf einem 1150 Board geschraubt hab und erschrocken war wie fest ich das Teil schrauben musste, ich dachte mir gehen die Schrauben kaputt. Wie können die Hersteller sagen es wäre "normal" wenn die Befestigung deutlich sichtbare Verformungen verursacht, die auch noch dauerhaft sind?


----------



## Pixy (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



tidus79 schrieb:


> Warum kopieren nicht alle Hersteller am Markt einfach Noctuas Befestigungssystem? Dann hätte der gesamte Markt bessere Kühler.



Ein Noctua wird auch mein nächster CPU - Kühler.
Auf die Befestigung eines Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 habe ich definitiv keine weitere Lust mehr.
Sowas kompliziertes hatte ich vorher noch nie.

Ja ist machbar, und wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat ok, aber es ist/wahr schon deutlich schwieriger als alles was ich bis dato hatte.
Da musste sogar meine Frau mit anpacken. 

Nächtes Mal ganz klar Noctua.
Bei den ganzen LED Kram im Rechner, sieht/erkennt man anschliessend sowieso keine braunen Lüfter mehr.
Bisher setzte ich rein auf Optik und Qualität, in zukunft nur noch Qualität.


----------



## cht47 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Der be quit Dark Rock 3 steht leider nicht in der Tabelle. Ich hoffe der hat viel weniger Anpressdruck als der Pro :/ hab das teil meiner Schwester auf den 7700K geschraubt. Ich persönlich fand die großen Klopper schon immer zu gefährlich.





Pixy schrieb:


> Ein Noctua wird auch mein nächster CPU - Kühler.
> Auf die Befestigung eines Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 habe ich definitiv keine weitere Lust mehr.
> .....



Oh ja.. ich hab selten so geschwitzt und brauchte tatsächlich noch nen Helferlein beim befestigen.. der Pro ist ja dann sicherlich noch schlimmer..


----------



## GEChun (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hmm, also mein 6700k sieht ganz normal aus... 

Der DRP3 ist bei dem 6700k jetzt ca. 2 Jahre in Nutzung und wurde ordentlich gestresst

Hab ihn wieder drauf gemacht und genau so fest angezogen...

Für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, ein gutes Gewinde macht einen guten Anpressdruck, die richtige Handhabung damit ist genau so wichtig.
Bin mir sicher das man auch bei einem Noctua mit dem Akku Schrauber zu stark andreht...




cht47 schrieb:


> Der be quit Dark Rock 3 steht leider nicht in der Tabelle. Ich hoffe der hat viel weniger Anpressdruck als der Pro :/ hab das teil meiner Schwester auf den 7700K geschraubt. Ich persönlich fand die großen Klopper schon immer zu gefährlich.
> 
> 
> Oh ja.. ich hab selten so geschwitzt und brauchte tatsächlich noch nen Helferlein beim befestigen.. der Pro ist ja dann sicherlich noch schlimmer..



Wenn man das Mainboard ausbaut und es von oben auf den, auf dem Kopf liegenden Kühler anschraubt, ist alles easy...

Für denjenigen der das Mainboard nicht ausbaut, tjo *hust*, warum einfach wenns auch schwer geht?


----------



## Two_Com (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Mal kurz eine Verständnis frage: sind jetzt wirklich nur Skylake und Coffelake betroffen oder auch ältere? Ich bin mir da jetzt gerade nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## MADman_One (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von &quot;Skylake-sicherem&quot; Kühler beschädigt*



Two_Com schrieb:


> sind jetzt wirklich nur Skylake und Coffelake betroffen oder auch ältere? Ich bin mir da jetzt gerade nicht 100% sicher.



Meines Wissens wird erst seit Skylake das dünnere Substrat eingesetzt sodass die eigentlich unveränderte Spezifikation jetzt weniger Sicherheitsreserven oberhalb bietet. Kaby-Lake gehört auch noch dazu. Broadwell und älter sollten nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Die Liste bestätigt mein Gefühl beim alten Mugen 2.
Der hat das ganze Board nach einiger Zeit durchgebogen, wie einen Wok.

Zum Glück war der Phenom II darunter keine LGA-CPU und das Substrat dort liegt auf der kompletten Fläche des Sockels auf.

Wäre mal Zeit für einen neuen CPU-Kühler-Test mit wirklich allen Aspekten, oder PCGH?


----------



## hoffgang (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wenn man das Mainboard ausbaut und es von oben auf den, auf dem Kopf liegenden Kühler anschraubt, ist alles easy...
> Für denjenigen der das Mainboard nicht ausbaut, tjo *hust*, warum einfach wenns auch schwer geht?



Weiteres Problem des DRP 3 ist leider die Unfähigkeit vieler Youtuber vernünftige "wie baue ich diesen Kühler ein" Videos zu gestalten.
Gibt genug Videos in denen der Einbau auf Sockel 115x Systeme deutlich komplizierter erklärt wird als er eigentlich ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Two_Com schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Verständnis frage: sind jetzt wirklich nur Skylake und Coffelake betroffen oder auch ältere? Ich bin mir da jetzt gerade nicht 100% sicher.



Die Spezifikationen älterer Sockel-115X-CPUs werden zwar ebenfalls deutlich überschritten, diese hatten aber ein dickeres Substrat und somit offensichtlich mehr Reserven. Schadensfälle sind bislang keine bekannt. Ebenfalls als sicher gelten die Enthusiast-Sockel 2011/2066, die bereits seitens Intel für deutlich höhere Anpresskräfte freigegeben werden und AMDs PGA-Plattformen, da die CPU hier besser von unten abgestützt wird. Bliebe als Risikokandidat nur noch Threadripper, aber das unmögliche Format von TR4 zwingt alle Hersteller zu Spezialkonstruktionen, so dass hier hoffentlich auch die Anpresskraft passend abgestimmt ist.




Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Liste bestätigt mein Gefühl beim alten Mugen 2.
> Der hat das ganze Board nach einiger Zeit durchgebogen, wie einen Wok.
> 
> Zum Glück war der Phenom II darunter keine LGA-CPU und das Substrat dort liegt auf der kompletten Fläche des Sockels auf.
> ...



Messungen der Anpresskraft gehören seit einem halben Jahr zum PCGH-Standard-Testparcours. 
Zugegebenermaßen habe ich seitdem kaum Kühler getestet, weil gefühlt alle zwei Wochen eine CPU-Plattform mit 200 Mainboards vorgestellt wird, aber für die nächste oder übernächste Ausgabe ist ein Test mit 10 Kühlern in Vorbereitung. Bis dahin habe ich einen Großteil der in den letzten Jahren getesteten Kühlern nachgemessen – siehe Tabelle in der News oder Artikel in der 09/17. Die Noten im Heft-Einkaufsführer berücksichtigen das übrigens bislang mit Abwertungen ab 450 N, die bis zum Entzug des kompletten 1151-Kompatiblitätsbonus reichen können (der aber seinerseits nur einen kleinen Teil der Endnote ausmacht). Je nach Ausgang dieses Falls werde ich die Schwelle gegebenenfalls noch nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## Noctua (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Pixy schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann gebe ich tendenziell eher Intel die Schuld.
> Mit Be Quiet selber hatte ich diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme.


Warum sollte es Intels Schuld sein? Ich verweise nochmal auf den Post von Thorsten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...cherem-kuehler-beschaedigt-5.html#post9149958
Die Schuld liegt hier bei Be Quiet oder falls was dran ist, wie in diesem Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...cherem-kuehler-beschaedigt-6.html#post9149982

Wenn ich etwas ausserhalb fest definierter Spezifikationen betreibe, bin ich Schuld wenn es kaputt geht bzw. nicht funktioniert. Genau dafür gibt es Spezifikationen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

- Offtopic - 


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... weil gefühlt alle zwei Wochen eine CPU-Plattform mit 200 Mainboards vorgestellt wird,....


Jammer nicht und arbeite schneller...    

Schön, dass Du überhaupt Zeit dafür findest, das Thema wird immer wichtiger


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Also wird mein Mißtrauen gegenüber LGA doch mal wieder genährt, insbesondere bei dünnem Substrat. 

Was mich aber wundert, ich meinte gesehen zu haben, daß Coffeelake wieder ein dickeres Substrat hat als die Skylake und Kabylake, oder täusche ich mich da?

Gibt es eigentlich auch für AMD Ryzen AM4 vorgeschriebene maximale Anpressdrücke von AMD?


----------



## Pixy (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Noctua schrieb:


> Warum sollte es Intels Schuld sein? Ich verweise nochmal auf den Post von Thorsten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...cherem-kuehler-beschaedigt-5.html#post9149958
> Die Schuld liegt hier bei Be Quiet oder falls was dran ist, wie in diesem Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...cherem-kuehler-beschaedigt-6.html#post9149982
> 
> Wenn ich etwas ausserhalb fest definierter Spezifikationen betreibe, bin ich Schuld wenn es kaputt geht bzw. nicht funktioniert. Genau dafür gibt es Spezifikationen.



Nun der Gedanke kam auf, weil es die CPU - Kühler bereits auf dem Markt gibt, wenn neue Prozessoren kommen.
Nehmen wir hier den bereits mehrfach erwähnten Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3. 
Diesen gab es bereits, bevor der I7 6700K Skylake auf dem Markt kam.

Da Intel gefühlt immer mehr Cent einsparen möchte, das Substrat immer dünner zu werden scheint, können die Kühler ja nicht jedesmal neu "erfunden" werden.
Der CPU - Kühler Hersteller, in meinem Beispiel Be Quiet, muss also jedesmal wenn es eine neue CPU für Sockel 1151 gibt, gegebenfalls Anpassungen tätigigen.
Gut der Kühler kann weiterhin verwendet werden, aber das Montage - Kit muss gegebenfalls angepasst werden, weil das Substrat wie bei Skylake dünner wurde.

Das alles muss finanziert werden. 
Allerdings nicht von Intel, denn die wollen ja sparen auf Kosten anderer.
Klar geht es bei den Montage - Kit Anpassungen um Cent Beträge, diese müssen aber andere zahlen, weil Intel die paar Cent einsparen möchte, die sie gegebenfalls mehr ausgeben müssten, damit das Substrat dicker bleibt oder wieder wird.

Folglich ist Intel Schuld, weil die Kühler Hersteller nicht schnell genug Handeln können/wollen oder was auch immer.

So der Gedanke der mir aufkam, als ich das schrieb, was du zitiertest.


----------



## Noctua (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Pixy schrieb:


> Nun der Gedanke kam auf, weil es die CPU - Kühler bereits auf dem Markt gibt, wenn neue Prozessoren kommen.
> Nehmen wir hier den bereits mehrfach erwähnten Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.
> Diesen gab es bereits, bevor der I7 6700K Skylake auf dem Markt kam.
> 
> ...


Jetzt mal im ernst? Bist du wirklich so oder trollst du nur? Dann zitiere ich nochmal aus dem Beitrag von Thorsten: 





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Intel schweigt weiterhin über die Gründe für das dünnere Substrat, aber wie schon mehrfach geschildert: *Es geht nicht ums Geld.*
> Die Gesamthöhe des Packages von Kaby/Coffe/Skylake entspricht der von Haswell und älteren Prozessoren. Auch die für den Fertigungsaufwand maßgebliche Zahl der Substratschichten hat sich nicht geändert. Nur die oberste und unterste Schicht sind dünner geworden und dafür der Heatspreader dicker.* Intel tauscht also billiges Fiberglaslaminat gegen teures Kupfer (merkt man auch am Gewicht) und zahlt ein paar Cent-Bruchteile mehr.*


Intel spart also kein Geld, sondern die Produktion kostet mehr. Es wird wohl eher (material-)technische Gründe haben. Aber hey, ist ja Intel, die sind immer Schuld, oder? 

Und nein, nur 





Pixy schrieb:


> weil es die CPU - Kühler bereits auf dem Markt gibt, wenn neue Prozessoren kommen


 heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Kühlerhersteller im Recht sind. Spezifikation ist Spezifikation. Intel hat von jeher nur 222 N spezifiziert, alles was drüber ist verletzt die Spezifikation und damit liegt die Schuld für dadurch entstandene Fehler nicht bei Intel. Genau dafür sind Spezifikationen, sie definieren feste Rahmenbedingungen für einen stabilen Betrieb. Alles ausserhalb kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Pixy (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

@ *Noctua*

Jetzt trollst du mich aber. 

Ich schrieb doch ganz klar:



> Nun der Gedanke *kam* (Vergangenheit) auf, weil............
> ..........So der Gedanke der mir aufkam, als ich das schrieb, was du als erstes zitiertest.



Seitdem habe ich längst mehr gelesen und auch den Beitrag von Thorsten.
Und hättest du im Forum weiter gelesen, wäre dir längst aufgefallen, dass ich längst zugestimmt habe, dass es ein Kühlerhersteller Problem ist und nicht das von Intel.
Stattdessen reagierst du nur auf meinem ersten Post, der wie du richtig erkannt hast, nicht ganz korrekt ist an dieser Stelle.

Meine obrige Antwort schrieb ich, weil du Wissen wolltest wie ich darauf kam.
Zitat von dir:


> *Warum sollte es Intels Schuld sein?* Ich verweise nochmal auf den Post von Thorsten:



Darauf habe ich lediglich Antworten wollen, damit du es nachvollziehen kannst.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich den Gedanke, auch wenn dieser nicht korrekt war.
Manchmal erkennt man erst hinterher, wo der eigentliche Fehler liegt, wenn einem selber bewusst wird, dass man gerade selber falsch liegen könnte.

Es war also kein Trollversuch, sondern einfach eine Antwort auf deine Frage, wie ich dazu kam.




> Spezifikation ist Spezifikation. Intel hat von jeher nur 222 N  spezifiziert, alles was drüber ist verletzt die Spezifikation und damit  liegt die Schuld für dadurch entstandene Fehler nicht bei Intel. Genau  dafür sind Spezifikationen, sie definieren feste Rahmenbedingungen für  einen stabilen Betrieb. Alles ausserhalb kann funktionieren, muss aber  nicht.



Damit hast du völlig Recht.
Und das bestätigte ich auch im weiteren Forum Verlauf.
Wir redeten einfach nur aneinander vorbei. Entschuldige dafür.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Noctua schrieb:


> Es wird wohl eher (material-)technische Gründe haben.



Und wo ist dann die Erklärung dafür?


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt eher auf die Erklärung der Kühlerhersteller warten. Intel hat ja klipp und klar die Spezifikationen kommuniziert, welche von den Herstellern allerdings wissentlich ignoriert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also wird mein Mißtrauen gegenüber LGA doch mal wieder genährt, insbesondere bei dünnem Substrat.
> 
> Was mich aber wundert, ich meinte gesehen zu haben, daß Coffeelake wieder ein dickeres Substrat hat als die Skylake und Kabylake, oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch für AMD Ryzen AM4 vorgeschriebene maximale Anpressdrücke von AMD?



Prinzipiell gibt es auch von AMD Design Guides mit Kühlerspezifikationen. Einblick in selbige wurde mir aber ausdrücklich verweigert.
In früheren Generationen soll AMD zum Teil unterschiedliche Anpresskräfte je nach TDP-Klasse spezifiziert haben, ich gehe also davon aus, dass sich die Vorgaben dort am Kühlungs-/Kontaktbedarf orientieren und ein gutes Stück unterhalb der mechanischen Grenzen des Packages bleiben. Letzteres gilt aber auch bei Intel – nur weiß halt niemand so genau wie groß der Abstand zwischen Spezifikation und dem wirklich kritischen Bereich ist.
Coffee Lake nutzt die gleiche Substratdicke wie Kaby Lake.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gibt es auch von AMD Design Guides mit Kühlerspezifikationen. Einblick in selbige wurde mir aber ausdrücklich verweigert. [...]



Hmm, das ist schade. 
Hast Du direkt bei AMD nachgefragt gehabt?
Müßten die einem nicht mitteilen, welchen Anpressdruck die CPU gefahrlos aushält?
Wie soll man denn sonst einen spezifikationsgerechten Kühler auswählen können?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

So direkt, wie es uns möglich ist – die PR-Abteilung AMD Deutschland. Ich hatte damals wegen der AM4-Halterungsproblematik angefragt, daher war die Auswahl von Kühlern nicht explizit Thema. Ich würde aber davon ausgehen, dass AMD davon ausgeht, dass man sich an den Kompatibilitätslisten der Kühlerhersteller orientiert.

Intel veröffentlich die mechanischen Design-Richtlinien übrigens auch nur noch sehr zurückhaltend. Aufgrund der fehlenden Änderungen in letzter Zeit braucht man hier aber nur eine Bestätigung, dass die Zahlen vom 1150 respektive 2011 beibehalten wurden – und an solche Bestätigungen komme ich leichte als an komplette Dokumente, die eigentlich Kühlerherstellern vorbehalten sind


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Was ich aber dann auch nicht vertehe ist, warum so viele, ja eigentlich fast alle Kühler diese rund 220 N überschreiten?
In der Liste sind boxed-Kühler von Intel mit sehr niedrigen N (unter 100 N) erwähnt, nur welcher Intel-CPU liegt heute schon noch ein boxed-Kühler bei?


----------



## MDJ (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> In der Liste sind boxed-Kühler von Intel mit sehr niedrigen N (unter 100 N) erwähnt, nur welcher Intel-CPU liegt heute schon noch ein boxed-Kühler bei?


Echt jetzt? Bei recht vielen sogar


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hmm, bei welchen Modellen ist denn noch ein Kühler in der boxed-Version enthalten?
Und was taugt dieser Kühler (gemessen am AMD Wraith-Cooler)?


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Bei allen BOX-Versionen - ansonsten würde sie WOF heißen (With Out Fan)
Üblicherweise gibts bei Intel nur bei den k-Chips (verständlicherweise) keinen Box-Kühler dazu.

Was der Intel Box Kühler taugt?
Er reicht um die CPU zu kühlen (sonst würden sie ihn ja nicht beilegen).
Nicht immer besonders leise und nicht immer besonders kühl - aber das hängt auch von der CPU und dem Einsatz ab.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hmm, bei welchen Modellen ist denn noch ein Kühler in der boxed-Version enthalten?



Bei allen CPUs ohne freien Multiplikator, mit Ausnahme der Xeon Modelle.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ok danke für den Hinweis, das wußte ich nicht!

Also ist es doch ähnlich wie bei AMD, da liegt anscheinend bei den TDP 65 Watt CPUs ein Kühler bei und bei den TDP 95 Watt CPUs nicht.


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

480 N sind dann aber schon mehr als doppelt so viel, ausgehen von 222 N. Ruhig schlafen lassen, würde mich das nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ruhig schlafen lassen, würde mich das nicht unbedingt.



Wenn man ruhig schlafen will, kann man sich doch einfach einen AMD Ryzen kaufen.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Keine Intel Management Engine, keine minderwertige WLP, keine Anpressdruck Probleme. Jo, würde sagen läuft für Zen.


----------



## Atma (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Keine Intel Management Engine


Fall bitte nicht vom Glauben ab wenn ich dir erzähle, dass AMD für Trusted Computing ein vergleichbares System in allen CPUs verbaut. Nennt sich Platform Security Processor, kurz PSP. Da AMD genau wie Intel den Code dafür nicht öffentlich macht, können sich in AMDs Lösung genauso schwerwiegende Lücken verbergen. Hauptsache Intel ist immer der Buhmann und AMD der fürsorgliche CPU Hersteller der Herzen.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Jo das ist mir mir bekannt, aber solange nix passiert bei AMD, ist nix passiert. Passt also trotzdem.  Intel ist viel zu wenig der Buhmann gewesen in den letzten Jahren, sonst würden sie sich niemals trauen ihre CPUs absichtlich schlechter zu machen als sie müssten mit der WLP die sie verwenden. Also von mir aus kann Intel noch viel öfter der Buhmann sein in Zukunft, die haben es bitter nötig.


----------



## plusminus (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Betrifft anscheinend nur die Lüftkühler und da auch nur einzelfälle 

Den exlusiven Wasserkühl Eigenbau Club plagen solche Probleme natürlich nicht , da man hier nicht Kiloschwere Metall Klötze an die CPU und das Mainboard würgen muss


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von &quot;Skylake-sicherem&quot; Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Hauptsache Intel ist immer der Buhmann und AMD der fürsorgliche CPU Hersteller der Herzen.



Kannst du dann schreiben,  wenn Sicherheitsforscher PSP mit Fremdcode füttern.  Bis dahin ist es Fud  
Es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie einige big blue bis aufs Messer verteidigen.  Jeder kann sich zur ME einlesen und Heise meldete grade gestern,  dass PSP abschaltbar ist in den Modi einiger Boards. 

Zum Thema Kühlung und verbiegen.  Intel gibt 222N vor,  ich sehe Modelle,  auch mein Macho,  die überschreiten das deutlich.  Ähm was machen bitte die Hersteller bei der Evaluierung der Modelle? Schlafen? 
Das nennt man dann Pfusch am Bau 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kühlung und verbiegen.  Intel gibt 222N vor,  ich sehe Modelle,  auch mein Macho,  die überschreiten das deutlich.  Ähm was machen bitte die Hersteller bei der Evaluierung der Modelle? Schlafen?
> Das nennt man dann Pfusch am Bau


Wenn man sich den Macho mal anschaut, was das für ein Prügel ist, wundert es mich irgendwie nicht, dass der so nen Anpressdruck hat xD
Aber solange nichts passiert, juckt das ja auch nicht, oder?


----------



## KaneTM (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Kannst du dann schreiben,  wenn Sicherheitsforscher PSP mit Fremdcode füttern.  Bis dahin ist es Fuad



Also ich mag mein Fuad gerne mit Käse überbacken. Oder ist Fuad eventuell ein Gemütszustand? Wie viel kostet ein Fuad und wie viel PS hat der? Was zum Henker ist ein Fuad 



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie einige big blue bis aufs Messer verteidigen.  Jeder kann sich zur ME einlesen



Ok, ich werde mich dann bis zum Millenniums Event einlesen - 983 Jahre sollten da wirklich reichen, auch wenn ich meine Anwesenheit aufgrund eventuellen Ablebens nicht garantieren kann. ME?!

Sorry, steh wohl einfach auf dem Schlauch... 

Nichts desto trotz: Kann ich das Update jetzt so verstehen, dass das ein durchaus "übliches" Problem des Dark Rock ist, wenn die Querstreben zu fest gezogen wird?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von &amp;quot;Skylake-sicherem&amp;quot; Kühler beschädigt*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Also


Intel ME: Firmware-Bug: Codeausfuhrung in deaktivierter Intel-ME moglich - Golem.de
Bei AMD ist es eben PSP. 

Zum Macho gebe ich recht aber dann muss der Hersteller zweifelsfrei sicherstellen,  dass nichts kaputt geht. . Also ekl schafft es ja auch. 
Und Kane , ich meinte Natürlich FUD xD

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLukay (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hab noch nen EKL Brocken (also das Original) auf nem Xeon E3-1230v5(Skylake). Nachdem der Brocken 2 und Eco eher wenig Anpressdruck haben, sollte der doch hoffentlich auch so sein D:


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Habe einen Olymp auf meienm i7 7700k, jetzt +- ein Jahr, läuft ohne Probleme. Die Schrauben bis max. gedreht. 

Nehme mal bald in den Ferien alles ab, um nachzuschauen wie es da aussieht.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man ruhig schlafen will, kann man sich doch einfach einen AMD Ryzen kaufen.



Will ja nicht jeder vorm PC schlafen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Kannst du dann schreiben,  wenn Sicherheitsforscher PSP mit Fremdcode füttern.  Bis dahin ist es Fuad
> Es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie einige big blue bis aufs Messer verteidigen.  Jeder kann sich zur ME einlesen und Heise meldete grade gestern,  dass PSP abschaltbar ist in den Modi einiger Boards.
> 
> Zum Thema Kühlung und verbiegen.  Intel gibt 222N vor,  ich sehe Modelle,  auch mein Macho,  die überschreiten das deutlich.  Ähm was machen bitte die Hersteller bei der Evaluierung der Modelle? Schlafen?
> ...



Warum Hersteller derartige Kühler konstruieren, kann ich auch nur raten – aber sie machen es zumindest teilweise absichtlich. Bei Thermalright ist das sehr offensichtlich, weil man bereits im letzten Jahrzehnt ein ausgereiftes Halterungsdesign entwickelt und seitdem keine großen Änderungen mehr vorgenommen hat. Eine Doppeländerung betrifft aber den Abstand zwischen Halterahmen und Mainboard-Oberseite: Zuerst lagen 12 mm Abstandshalter bei, bis 2015 schrumpften die auf 11,5 mm. Nach Skylakegate gab es zusätzlich 0,7 mm Unterlegscheiben und seit 2016 erhalte ich wieder Testmuster mit 12 mm Abstandshaltern. Andere Hersteller dürften ähnliche Entwicklungsschritte durchlaufen haben, nur muss man da dort wegen größerer Änderungen die komplette Halterung vermessen.




TheLukay schrieb:


> Hab noch nen EKL Brocken (also das Original) auf nem Xeon E3-1230v5(Skylake). Nachdem der Brocken 2 und Eco eher wenig Anpressdruck haben, sollte der doch hoffentlich auch so sein D:



Alle großen EKL-Kühler, die ich bislang vermessen habe – darunter auch Muster aus Broadwell-Zeiten – lagen um die 200 N. Spezifikationskonforme Halterungen scheinen im Hause Alpenföhn also zur Produktphilosophie zu gehören. Ich vermute auch, dass die fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit mit uns bei der Entwicklung des Anpresskraft-Messsystems nicht ganz uneigennützig war und EKL mit steigenden Verkaufszahlen rechnet, wenn unsere Leser über reale Kraftverhältnisse informiert werden.


----------



## TheLukay (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [...]
> Alle großen EKL-Kühler, die ich bislang vermessen habe – darunter auch Muster aus Broadwell-Zeiten – lagen um die 200 N. Spezifikationskonforme Halterungen scheinen im Hause Alpenföhn also zur Produktphilosophie zu gehören. Ich vermute auch, dass die fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit mit uns bei der Entwicklung des Anpresskraft-Messsystems nicht ganz uneigennützig war und EKL mit steigenden Verkaufszahlen rechnet, wenn unsere Leser über reale Kraftverhältnisse informiert werden.



Der Brocken den ich habe ist noch ein bisschen älter  So aus Sandybridge(oder davor)Zeiten vermutlich.

Bisher ist mir nichts aufgefallen und ich schätze mal das Design wird sich seit dem nicht geändert haben. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der, der alles bis zum Anschlag festzieht.
Entsprechend der neuer Kühler wird man wohl auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Atma (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Intel ist viel zu wenig der Buhmann gewesen in den letzten Jahren, sonst würden sie sich niemals trauen ihre CPUs absichtlich schlechter zu machen als sie müssten mit der WLP die sie verwenden.


Auch AMD verwendet WLP, inbesondere bei den APUs.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Auch AMD verwendet WLP, inbesondere bei den APUs.


AMD is using high-quality TIM between the die and the IHS, which could either be solder or liquid metal. There's also a clear picture of the underside pin-grid of the AM4 chip, which has a central cutout that lacks any SMT components. Socket AM4 has 1,331 pins.

AMD Socket AM4 "Bristol Ridge" APU De-lidded | TechPowerUp

Setzen 6!

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> AMD is using high-quality TIM between the die and the IHS, which could either be solder or liquid metal. There's also a clear picture of the underside pin-grid of the AM4 chip, which has a central cutout that lacks any SMT components. Socket AM4 has 1,331 pins.
> 
> AMD Socket AM4 "Bristol Ridge" APU De-lidded | TechPowerUp
> 
> Setzen 6!


WLP bleibt WLP. Also setz du dich besser wieder hin, nicht dass du noch weh tust. Ach ja: AMD A10-7700K "Kaveri" De-lidded | TechPowerUp

Ist es für dich so unerträglich, dass dein Weltenretter AMD auch WLP nutzt?


----------



## Freiheraus (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Warum Hersteller derartige Kühler konstruieren, kann ich auch nur raten – aber sie machen es zumindest teilweise absichtlich.



Ich habe den Namen der Firma vergessen um die so ein Hype gemacht wurde, anfangs gab es nur teure Tower-Kühler von diesem Hersteller, später auch kleinere Top-Blower etc. Da wurde sogar mit hohem Anspressdruck (ausserhalb der Spezifikation) geworben, extra schwarze Federn/Schrauben beigelegt, die die Kühlleistung erhöhten, auf eigenen Verantwortung/Gefahr. Ich dachte mir damals schon, geiles Geschäftsmodell, spricht die furchtlosen, harten Burschen an.

Edit: Prolimatech war der Hersteller, das Modell müsste der Megahalems gewesen sein war der Super Mega (hieß tatsächlich so^^).


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Ist es für dich so unerträglich, dass dein Weltenretter AMD auch WLP nutzt?


Bevor ich mich nun vergesse,  das was Intel WLP nutzt,  ist eine Zumutung.  Und das mit dem zeug was AMD drauf tut,  hat es nicht mal den Namen gemeinsam.  Also höre mit deinem whataboutlism auf.  Du wirst selber das dieser Vergleich zum Himmel stinkt. Bekommen hier neuerdings Leute Geld von Intel? 



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem zeug was AMD drauf tut,  hat es nicht mal den Namen gemeinsam.


Weil du das auch selber komplett einschätzen kannst . Hast du dir selber schon eine aktuelle AMD APU gekauft, geköpft, die WLP gewechselt und mal einen Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich gemacht? Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.



> Bekommen hier neuerdings Leute Geld von Intel?


Nein, ich argumentiere nur ganz normal. Einem Die Hard AMD Fan wie dir scheinen jedoch die Argumente zu fehlen, redest die WLP unterm IHS schön weil das ein vermeintlicher Experte so eingeschätzt hat. Ich sag es gerne noch mal: WLP bleibt WLP.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Atma lass es einfach... 
Deinen Kommentaren sieht man seit Jahren an,  dass du immer unsachlicher wirst.. Darfst dir gerne selber die Fan Nadel anstecken. 
Und nein habe ich nicht,  aber ein Magazin dürfte ja ausreichen als Quellnachweis, sonst bitte ich dich nur noch Kommentare zu bringen zu Sachen die du selber besitzt... 


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin(?) ist der Heatspreader bei meinem A10-7800 doch verlötet, oder nicht?
Aber nur mal angenommen nicht, wenn AMD Liquid-Metal-Paste nutzen würde, die mit einer Verlötung vergleichbare Ergebnisse liefert, wen interessierts?
Entscheidend ist doch nur das Ergebnis, also die Temperaturen!

Außerdem sind die A10-7xxx auch schon wirklich alte APUs, es macht doch nur Sinn das zu vergleichen, was HEUTE auf den Markt kommt und Ryzen ist nunmal verlötet und das was Intel raus bringt, also die 8xxx sind mit WLP ausgestattet!


----------



## Atma (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Deinen Kommentaren sieht man seit Jahren an,  dass du immer unsachlicher wirst..


Diese Aussage kommt ausgerechnet von dir. Wenn argumentieren bei dir nun schon unsachlich bedeutet, dann sprich mich bitte nie wieder an hier. Das färbt sonst noch ab.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> es macht doch nur Sinn das zu vergleichen, was HEUTE auf den Markt


Nein, wieso? Die Vergangenheit lässt sich nicht ungeschehen machen. Bei Nvidia wird doch auch ständig auf der GTX 970 Geschichte rumgeritten obwohl es inzwischen eine Weile zurückliegt. Bei AMD ist immer alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, egal was in der Vergangenheit war. Objektiv³ - nicht!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

*Mini-Update:*

Die Hardware des Lesers ist mittlerweile bei mir eingetroffen und ich kann dieser Stelle schon einmal die traurige Bestätigung geben, dass weder die Leser-CPU in einem intakten Mainboard noch das Leser-Mainboard mit einem unserer CPU-Muster bootet. Die weitere Analyse des Kühlers sprechen wir gerade mit Be Quiet ab – aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen möchte man die PCGH-Untersuchung gerne mit eigenen Messungen begleiten, um jegliche Fehlinterpretation auszuschließen.





Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich habe den Namen der Firma vergessen um die so ein Hype gemacht wurde, anfangs gab es nur teure Tower-Kühler von diesem Hersteller, später auch kleinere Top-Blower etc. Da wurde sogar mit hohem Anspressdruck (ausserhalb der Spezifikation) geworben, extra schwarze Federn/Schrauben beigelegt, die die Kühlleistung erhöhten, auf eigenen Verantwortung/Gefahr. Ich dachte mir damals schon, geiles Geschäftsmodell, spricht die furchtlosen, harten Burschen an.
> 
> Edit: Prolimatech war der Hersteller, das Modell müsste der Megahalems gewesen sein war der Super Mega (hieß tatsächlich so^^).



Neben Prolimatech haben auch andere Hersteller mit extra hoher Anpresskraft als Feature experimentiert. Zum Beispiel Thermalright hatte meiner Erinnerung nach beim HR-01 eine Halterung mit Mittelschraube und langem Ringschlüssel, die man bei Bedarf auf eigene Gefahr nachziehen konnte. Diese alten Sockel-775- und 1366-Konstruktionen passen aber nicht auf meinen Teststand, weswegen ich leider nicht prüfen kann ob das Special-Feature später wieder abgeschafft oder zum Standard wurde. Bei den zum Teil sehr schiefen Heatspreadern der Core 2 Quad würde ich jedenfalls einen vergleichsweise großen Effekt erwarten, so dass damals ein echter Anreiz für Spezifikationsüberschreitungen bestand.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Die Vergangenheit lässt sich nicht ungeschehen machen. Bei Nvidia wird doch auch ständig auf der GTX 970 Geschichte rumgeritten obwohl es inzwischen eine Weile zurückliegt. Bei AMD ist immer alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, egal was in der Vergangenheit war. Objektiv³ - nicht!



Was die GTX 970 angeht, da wurde und wird immer drauf rumgeritten, trotzdem war es eine top-Karte für FHD und auch heute ist sie dafür noch sehr gut geeignet.
Außerdem kann man Speicheranbindung und Verlötung nun wirklich nicht miteinander vergleichen!

Wenn ein Hersteller dazu lernt und die Produkte von Generation zu Generation verbessert, finde ich das toll und eben dies sehe ich bei AMD aktuell deutlich!
Bei Intel scheint es mir so zu sein, das früher verlötet wurde, dann nur noch die teuren LGA20xx-CPUs und nun anscheinend nicht mal mehr diese, zumindest hörte ich sowas in der Art kürzlich hier.


----------



## lenne0815 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> *Mini-Update:*



Bin gespannt was genau aufgegeben hat, seltsam das es anscheinend gleich das mainboard mitgenommen hat. Sollte der Leser sich an die Montageanleitung gehalten haben sehen wir demnächst wohl nen ganzen haufen solcher cpus...


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Intel ist viel zu wenig der Buhmann gewesen in den letzten Jahren, sonst würden sie sich niemals trauen ihre CPUs absichtlich schlechter zu machen als sie müssten mit der WLP die sie verwenden.



Ich denke dass insgesamt gesehen die Verwendung der WLP für Intel einfach nur Vorteile bietet ansonsten würden sie es nicht machen.
Wirkliche Nachteile haben sowieso nur die Leute die stark übertakten. Ich bin trotz WLP mit dem 7700K und 4,7ghz bei unter 70 Grad recht zufrieden.
Wenn man sich ansieht was manche Notebookprozessoren für Temperaturen haben, ist man da noch ganz gut unterwegs.



Atma schrieb:


> Auch AMD verwendet WLP, inbesondere bei den APUs.



Das wusst ich nicht danke für die Info.



Kasmopaya_PCGH schrieb:


> Intel ist viel zu wenig der Buhmann gewesen in den letzten Jahren, sonst würden sie sich niemals trauen ihre CPUs absichtlich schlechter zu machen als sie müssten mit der WLP die sie verwenden. Also von mir aus kann Intel noch viel öfter der Buhmann sein in Zukunft, die haben es bitter nötig.



Wenn sich die Kritik dabei nachvollziehbar gegen Intel richtet, bin ich sofort dabei.
Nur leider muss man sagen dass diese WLP Kritik von einigen völlig unangemessen und überzogen ist.
Nachts schläft man halt nur mit einem Ryzen gut. Zum schmunzeln^^



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich nun vergesse,  das was Intel WLP nutzt,  ist eine Zumutung.  Und das mit dem zeug was AMD drauf tut,  hat es nicht mal den Namen gemeinsam.  Also höre mit deinem whataboutlism auf.  Du wirst selber das dieser Vergleich zum Himmel stinkt. Bekommen hier neuerdings Leute Geld von Intel?



AMD nutze für den  A10 7700K auch eine Paste wie mir scheint, bei der aktuellen wird offenbar zumindest flüssigmetall als Paste genutzt. Der 8auer hat auch festgestellt dass die aktuellen CPU´s von Intel offenbar weniger viel Grad durch das köpfen gewinnen wie zu zuvor.
Um einen Vergleich zwischen Intels WLP und der aktuellen WLP von AMD zu ziehen, bräuchte es einen Test, aber ich würde mich dagegen verwehren derart plump zu sagen Intel schmiere da Mist auf  das Die, da verlangt es schon nach einer etwas neutraleren Differenzierung.


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Na ich bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt und mein BQ bleibt definitiv demontiert, bis die Ergebnisse da sind. Ein kaputtes Set CPU/Mainboard reicht und noch mal kauf ich mir kein mainboard nach und das Intel ein zweites Mal die CPU austauscht ist auch extremst unwahrscheinlich. Na das wird ja ein spannendes Weihnachten...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was die GTX 970 angeht, da wurde und wird immer drauf rumgeritten.. .


Korrekt.  Hier müsste man aber eigentlich meckern wegen der falsch DM und ROP Angabe und nicht wegen der 512mb Feature RAM.  Gottseidank hat es huang ja einfach gemacht und eben die Spieler als zu doof hingestellt,  mit der Konsequenz einer sammelklage. 
Aber sowas würde der gute eben immer noch klein reden.  Und wenn ich dran denke was Intel für Geldmittel hat um sowas auszuschließen,  dann ist es eben noch trauriger.  Am Ende sind aber beim bending grade die Kühler hersteller schuld.  Das mit der TIM Zahnarzt ist eben nur eines : Geiz! Aber das versteht besagte Person nicht,  oder will es nicht verstehen. 



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Am Ende sind aber beim bending grade die Kühler hersteller schuld.



Wenn Intel Spezifikationen veröffentlicht, dann sollte man sich eigentlich auch dran halten.
Intel wird kaum für den entstandenen Schaden aufkommen.



> Das mit der TIM Zahnarzt ist eben nur eines : Geiz!



Unternehmen wollen soviel verdienen wie sie können und wenn Paste da weiterhilft ohne dass das Produkt deswegen wirklich schlechter wird, sondern nur etwas wärmer, wird halt das verwendet, das war bei AMD´s APU´s im Niedrigpreissektor sicherlich auch nicht anders.


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



E-WoK schrieb:


> Der Sorge schließe ich mich aufgrund der gleichen Konfiguration an und erwarte mit Spannung euer Ergebnis.



Wenn du sorge hast, dann demontiere den Kühler, hol die CPU aus dem und schau selbst nach ob was verformt ist.
Ich habe besagten Kühler und einen 6700 non K bei dem PC von meinen Eltern verbaut und habe auch nachgesehen (der PC musste eh mal gereinigt werden und neue WLP wollte ich auch gleich auftragen). Da ist nichts verzogen, verformt oder sonst was auffälliges feststellbar. Der PC läuft seit es den 6700 zu kaufen gab (glaub ende September 2015).
Ich finde es gut dass die PCGH dem nachgehen will, man sollte es aber nicht so dramatisieren.


----------



## Obstundgemuese (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Unternehmen wollen soviel verdienen wie sie können und wenn Paste da weiterhilft ohne dass das Produkt deswegen wirklich schlechter wird, sondern nur etwas wärmer, wird halt das verwendet, das war bei AMD´s APU´s im Niedrigpreissektor sicherlich auch nicht anders.


 Du sagst es. Im NIEDRIGPREISSEKTOR. Beim eigentlich sehr interessanten 8700, den 2066 CPU's und den Xeon's ist das gemessen am Preis einfach eine Frechheit.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Im NIEDRIGPREISSEKTOR. Beim eigentlich sehr interessanten 8700, den 2066 CPU's und den Xeon's ist das gemessen am Preis einfach eine Frechheit.


Das ist doch Intels niedrigsektor  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Es geht ja nicht nur um die WLP, eigentlich geht es in dem Thread hier ja um die Platinenstärke und Sockeltyp in Verbindung mit schweren Kühlern mit (zu) hohem Anpressdruck!
Halten wir doch mal die Umstände fest, der Artikel von PCGH ist soweit ich weiß der zweite der sich dieser Problematik widmet, denkt bitte auch damals an der Video mit dem Skylake und den Wurftests.
Wenn dieses Problem mit den beschädigten oder zerstörten CPUs nur 1-2 Einzelfälle betreffen würde, glaub ich kaum, daß in dieser Form darüber berichtet worden wäre.

Berechtigt wäre auch die Frage, wo denn solche Fälle bei AMD bisher passiert sind?
Mir ist da jedenfalls bisher absolut nichts dergleichen bekannt geworden!


----------



## Mutaraequity (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt [Update]*

Freunde 
Im Februar habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt, Motherboard Asrock z270 extrem 4 ein I7 7700k, und besagtem kühler. Mein erstes Intel system. Nun gab es ja viele negative Dinge bezüglich Intel , zu heiß , Software im Proci unsicher und nun das hier mit dem kühler. 

Aufgrund des Artikels habe ich meinen Rechner zerlegt und überprüft , und ja mein i7 ist ein wenig gebogen , ich habe es mit einem Metal Winkel gemessen :/ , ich muss aber auch sagen das die Fassung in dem der Proci eingeklemmt wird schon ordentlich auf ihn drückt , und da die Platine wirklich dünn ist trägt das dazu bei. 

Schade , für mich, hätte ich Mal ein wenig auf AMD gewartet aber na ja einmal tritt jeder ins Fettnäpfchen  

PS die Leistung meines Systems
ist nätürlich gut, keine Frage


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Tja, verbogene CPUs die dann defekt gehen sind für den Hersteller natürlich gut, steigert die Absatzzahlen neuer CPUs, vermutlich gibts da dann auch keine Garantie, weil ein physischer Schaden zu sehen ist.

Nach meinem endlosen Ärger mit dem i7-4770K und zwei LGA1150 Boards, letztendlich war alles kaputt, hab ich mir jedenfalls fest vorgenommen zu AMD zu wechseln. Auch wenn mich die Coffeelake-CPUs von Intel fast wieder hätten weich werden lassen, der Artikel von PCGH mit der verbogenen CPU hat mich doch wieder daran erinnert, daß ich besser künftig AMD kaufen sollte.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt [Update]*



Mutaraequity schrieb:


> Freunde
> Im Februar habe ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt, Motherboard Asrock z270 extrem 4 ein I7 7700k, und besagtem kühler. Mein erstes Intel system. Nun gab es ja viele negative Dinge bezüglich Intel , zu heiß , Software im Proci unsicher und nun das hier mit dem kühler.
> 
> Aufgrund des Artikels habe ich meinen Rechner zerlegt und überprüft , und ja mein i7 ist ein wenig gebogen



Kannst du von deiner CPU ein Bild machen? Würd mich interessieren. Danke


----------



## bastian123f (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Die Vergangenheit lässt sich nicht ungeschehen machen. Bei Nvidia wird doch auch ständig auf der GTX 970 Geschichte rumgeritten obwohl es inzwischen eine Weile zurückliegt. Bei AMD ist immer alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, egal was in der Vergangenheit war. Objektiv³ - nicht!


Wer nur in die Vergangenheit schaut, hat keinen Blick in die Zukunft. 
Jede Firma hat natürlich schon mal ******* gebaut. Darauf brauchen wir jetzt nicht rumreiten. 
Aber es ist wichtiger, was zurzeit auf dem Markt ist. Wenn jetzt Intel auch verlötete CPUs im Angebot hätte, dann kann es dir ja Egal sein, dass die CPUs früher nicht verlötett waren. 
Doch so ist halt die Situation zurzeit, dass Intel in diesem Punkt leider nicht mitgezogen ist. 
Sowas finde ich sehr Schade, dass man High End CPUs anbietet und diese dann nicht verlötet, also nicht auf die optimale Kühlung achtet.


----------



## chiquita (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Wer nur in die Vergangenheit schaut, hat keinen Blick in die Zukunft.
> Jede Firma hat natürlich schon mal ******* gebaut. Darauf brauchen wir jetzt nicht rumreiten.



Es gibt aber definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen vorsätzlichem ****** bauen und unbeabsichtigtem Mist.

Darunter gehören die 970, sowie das TIM und die  offensichtliche Einsparung des Substrates definitiv unter Vorsatz  um Materialkosten einzusparen.
Auf Kosten der Qualität des Produktes.
Das darf dann der Kunde ausbaden.

Wem die CPU durch das verbiegen kaputt geht weil das Substrat instabil ist, der sieht von Intel sicher keinen Ersatz.
Das ist definitiv unter geplante obsoleszenz einzustufen und sollte nie vergessen werden.


----------



## JanJake (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich bin sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt was dabei heraus kommt! 

Zumindest wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Maßnahme von Intel um noch mehr Umsatz zu machen. Denn so können die komplett die RMA verweigern und den Kunden somit zwingen eine neue CPU zu kaufen. 

Aber warten wir einmal ab was BeQuiet dazu sagt!


----------



## paladin60 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Intel wird sichs am Ende leicht machen und empfehlen sich beim Hersteller des Kühlers Schadensersatz zu holen das es mit einem Intel Kühler nicht passieren kann und deshalb der Kühlerhersteller Schuld ist.


----------



## RRe36 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt [Update]*

@paladin60 Mit einem Intel Kühler kann aber auch Performancetechnisch nicht so viel passieren. Ist das dann künstliche Ausbremsung wie beim iPhone wenn intel zu schlechte Kühler mitliefert und sich die CPUs drosseln müssen 

Spass beiseite, ich hab irgendwie noch damit gerechnet das die Sache noch nicht gegessen war. Ich mein, der Anpressdruck wirkt ja trotzdem über einen recht langen Zeitraum auf das Substrat und kann dann logischerweise genauso wie die dynamische Belastung durch Stöße etc. Schäden verursachen, nur dauert es deutlich länger bis diese sichtbar sind.


----------



## InfoStudent (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

bin gespannt was rauskommt, hab eigentlich gehofft das es schon feststeht und ich zumindest jetzt den BQ wieder montieren kann, aber hab echt etwas Angst um die CPU


----------



## R47 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich vermute ja ein allgemeines LGA-Sockel Design Problem.

Letztens einen OEM-PC mit Sandy Bridge und Sockel 1155 in den Händen gehabt, folglich auch mit Intel Boxed Kühler.
Der PC stand über 6 Jahre am selben Platz und wurde nie bewegt.
Ohne jede Vorwarnung hat er plötzlich Abstürze am laufenden Band produziert oder ließ sich nicht immer starten etc.

Schuld waren in diesem Fall verbogene Pins auf dem Mainboard! 
SandyBridge ist ja noch deutlich stabiler als Skylake. Als gab der Schwächere mit der Zeit nach... 

Nach einem Tausch des Boards läuft der PC seitdem wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## The_Zodiak (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Thermalright liefert bei Towerkühlern für Skylake Prozessoren einen so genannten "Spacer" damit die Kräfte auf dem dünnen Substrat gleichmäßig verteilt werden. Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schaden schutzen

Wenn ich mir den Schaden anschaue, dann sieht es nach einer Wellung aus und diese kann nur entstehen, wenn der Anpressdruck nicht gleich verteilt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



chiquita schrieb:


> Es gibt aber definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen vorsätzlichem ****** bauen und unbeabsichtigtem Mist.
> 
> Darunter gehören die 970, sowie das TIM und die  offensichtliche Einsparung des Substrates definitiv unter Vorsatz  um Materialkosten einzusparen.
> Auf Kosten der Qualität des Produktes.
> Das darf dann der Kunde ausbaden.



Wie bereits mehrfach dargelegt: Diese Interpretation ist falsch.




R47 schrieb:


> Ich vermute ja ein allgemeines LGA-Sockel Design Problem.
> 
> Letztens einen OEM-PC mit Sandy Bridge und Sockel 1155 in den Händen gehabt, folglich auch mit Intel Boxed Kühler.
> Der PC stand über 6 Jahre am selben Platz und wurde nie bewegt.
> ...



Du hast nicht zufällig Bilder gemacht?




The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Thermalright liefert bei Towerkühlern für Skylake Prozessoren einen so genannten "Spacer" damit die Kräfte auf dem dünnen Substrat gleichmäßig verteilt werden. Thermalright LGA1151 Spacer soll vor CPU-Schaden schutzen
> 
> Wenn ich mir den Schaden anschaue, dann sieht es nach einer Wellung aus und diese kann nur entstehen, wenn der Anpressdruck nicht gleich verteilt wird.



Die Anpresskraft sollte durch den Heatspreader einigermaßen verteilt werden; das sind immerhin mehrere Millimeter Metall. Aber es gibt nur eine Hand voll Punkte, an denen die CPU auf dem Sockelrahmen aufliegen kann.


----------



## The_Zodiak (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ja, und genau diese Hand voll Punkte wird durch den Spacer zu einer Fläche. Der Spacer schließt den Abstand zwischen Klemme/Sockelrahmen und Sockel an allen Stellen. Somit wird die Kraft die auf Sockel/CPU gebracht wird auf den gesamten Sockelrahmen verteilt und das sorgt dafür, dass sich das Substrat nicht wellt.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Traurig das es überhaupt solche Spacer braucht bei diesen Kühlern, wie einfach könnte das Leben doch sein, wenn man einen PGA-Sockel hätte...


----------



## R47 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig Bilder gemacht?



Selbstverständlich... nicht

Waren ca. 5-10 Pins gruppiert nebeneinander. Die anscheinend an Altersschwäche einfach nicht mehr richtig stehen wollten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



The_Zodiak schrieb:


> Ja, und genau diese Hand voll Punkte wird durch den Spacer zu einer Fläche. Der Spacer schließt den Abstand zwischen Klemme/Sockelrahmen und Sockel an allen Stellen. Somit wird die Kraft die auf Sockel/CPU gebracht wird auf den gesamten Sockelrahmen verteilt und das sorgt dafür, dass sich das Substrat nicht wellt.



Mit "Sockelrahmen" meinte ich die Plasitkeinfassung des Sockels selbst, die den Prozessor von unten stützt – aber eben nur an wenigen Punkten entlang der Außenkante. Ich meine nicht den ILM, der von oben an zwei Stellen auf den Heatspreader drückt.


----------



## The_Zodiak (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Dann habe ich Dich missverstanden. Das was Du da beschreibst ist übrigens sehr interessant. Das habe ich so noch nie wahrgenommen. Vielen Dank für die Information.


----------



## Piranha112 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Was ist denn nun mit der finalen Auswertung? Die erste Januarwoche ist ja nun doch schon länger vorbei.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich warte auch schon gespannt darauf.


----------



## InfoStudent (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hab zwischenzeitlich mal auch meinen Kühler ausgetauscht, konnte so keine sichtbaren Spuren wie beim ersten Mal erkennen, denke es hängt aber auch mit der Montage zusammen.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

@InfoStudent
Warst du der jenige, der die gewellte CPU zu PCGH geschickt hat?
Falls ja, welchen Kühler hast du seit dem bei der neuen CPU verwendet und welche CPU hast du jetzt in Nutzung?

Ich finde es aber viel zu einfach, bei sowas die Schuld dem User zuzuschieben, bzw. dem jenigen der den Rechner gebaut hat. Die Hersteller sollen gefälligst Systeme entwickeln, wo man so schnell nichts kaputt machen kann, wenn man nach Anleitung vor geht. Es müssen immer gewisse Spielräume möglich sein, bevor etwas kaputt geht, es gibt schließlich Drehmomentschrauben und Gewinde, die irgendwann nicht mehr weiter gehen.


----------



## InfoStudent (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich wollte, Thorsten hatte keinen Bedarf.
Die ursprüngliche CPU aus dem Beitrag ist nicht von mir.

Ich find aber generell bei Dark Rock 3 sowie Pro die Reserven viel zu gering und es geht schnell etwas kaputt und man hat keinerlei Gefühl bei der Montage.
EKL löst das meiner Meinung nach besser.
Zudem ist die Montage sehr viel einfacher, muss mal sehen, ob ich den Dark Rock 4 Pro so als direkten Vergleich hol.
Mir sagt es mehr zu, aber es kann nicht Lösung sein durch Fehlkonstruktion beim Vorgänger zum Kauf des Nachfolgers anzuregen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich wollte, Thorsten hatte keinen Bedarf.
> Die ursprüngliche CPU aus dem Beitrag ist nicht von mir.



Hast du denn auch eine beschädigte CPU durch den Kühler, oder nur die Vermutung gehabt und vorsichtshalber kontrolliert?



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich find aber generell bei Dark Rock 3 sowie Pro die Reserven viel zu gering und es geht schnell etwas kaputt und man hat keinerlei Gefühl bei der Montage.
> EKL löst das meiner Meinung nach besser.
> Zudem ist die Montage sehr viel einfacher, muss mal sehen, ob ich den Dark Rock 4 Pro so als direkten Vergleich hol.
> Mir sagt es mehr zu, aber es kann nicht Lösung sein durch Fehlkonstruktion beim Vorgänger zum Kauf des Nachfolgers anzuregen



Darum würde ich auch immer zu Noctua raten, die haben ein super Montagesystem, auch wenn sie dafür etwas teurer sind, aber die Qualität und Verarbeitung sind einfach top.
EKL Alpenföhn macht auf mich aber auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Was anderes als die beiden Marken (und bei AMD noch den Wraith-boxed-Cooler) käme mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## mcmarky (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Habe auch zuletzt nur Noctua-Kühler verbaut, bei der Montage kann so gut wie nix schiefgehen. Gefühlt finde ich die Kraft auf die CPU mit dem D15S schon recht viel. Nur 80% der Kraft würden bestimmt keinen spürbaren Temperaturunterschied ausmachen.


----------



## InfoStudent (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich hatte eine solche beschädigte CPU mit einen d0 Fehler.
Wurde dann von Intel als Garantiefall getauscht nach langem hin und her...

Ich hab jetzt auf der aktuellen CPU selben Kühler wieder darauf installiert um die Kühlleistung zu haben. Mal sehen.
Ich hab schon leichte Schmerzen bei dem Gedanken und andererseits denke ich BQ wäre ein so fairer Konzern bei Problemen zeitnah Abhilfe zu schaffen und hoffe das es gut geht diesmal.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Na wenn man nach der Anpressdruck-Liste der Kühler geht, bleibt ja auch leider nicht sehr viel übrig, was die Intel-Spezifikation erfüllt. Aber manche EKL-Alpenföhn sind da wohl sehr gut, haben also keinen so sehr hohen Anpressdruck, darum wären die bei einer Intel-Plattform momentan meine erste Wahl.

Aber für mich ist das nicht entscheidend, weil ich ja auf absehbare Zeit wohl nur AMD-CPUs für AM4 kaufe, dort wird das Substrat der CPU ja durch den PGA-Sockel gestützt, also muß ich mir da bei den Kühlern keine Sorgen machen eine gewellte CPU zu bekommen.


----------



## GEChun (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Wäre interessant ob der im Sommer kommende DR Pro 4 das ganze besser löst ohne Schäden.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Mich interessiert das nicht, für mich kommen nur boxed-Kühler (bei AMD), EKL-Alpenföhn und Noctua in Frage, da weiß ich das ich top Qualität bekomme und mache mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## ninp (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Gibt es hier noch ein Update? Ich finde es merkwürdig dass da einfach gar nichts mehr kommt nach der Ankündigung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich muss mich für die lange Inaktivität entschuldigen, aber der zuständige Fachredakteur hat seit Mitte Januar mehr Wochen in der Klinik als Tage in der Redaktion verbracht. Ich werde versuchen, nächste Woche aus dem Home Office ein Update zu klöppeln.

Es gibt allerdings auch keinen klaren Anlass zur Dringlichkeit respektive Sorge: Zwar haben sowohl die Be-Quiet- als auch die PCGH-Untersuchungen das Schadensbild auf zu große Krafteinwirkung zurückgeführt, allerdings gibt es auch eindeutige Spuren einer Fehlmontage. Diese macht deutlich höhere Anpresskräfte, ich habe maximal 760 N gemessen – Be Quiet mit einem anderen Messverfahren noch mehr. Leider kann man nicht nachvollziehen, ob der Leser auch tatsächlich diese Werte erreicht hat, da neben dem Montagefehler auch ein gewisser Kraftaufwand nötig ist, aber ein grundsätzliches Problem mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 lässt sich so nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen. Umgekehrt muss man aber auch sagen, dass der von PCGH ermittelte Worst-Case 150 N unter den bisherigen Skylake-Killern liegt. Die Grenze zur "Unbedenklichkeit" muss also noch einmal überdacht werden.


----------



## ninp (3. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Danke für das Update! Der Redakteur möge sich bitte gehörig kurieren und  erholen bevor er sich wieder in die Arbeit stürzt und sich nicht durch das Internet in irgendeiner Art stressen lassen!

Es war wie gesagt nur etwas merkwürdig, dass nach einer Ankündigung  monatelang nichts mehr kommt. Als potenziell gefährdeter Anwender (Skylake-Nutzer) kann man da in paranoiden Momenten auf komische Gedanken kommen.


----------



## plusminus (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das mich das nicht wundert das unqualifizierte Hobbybastler eine CPU mit falscher Kühlermontage beschädigen können


----------



## Ryle (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mehrere Kühler von bequiet auf verschiedenen Plattformen verbaut und gerade der Dark Rock Pro neigt bei allen dazu irgendwann das PCB der CPU, und meist auch ein paar Pins im Sockel zu verbiegen. Bisher ist es deshalb noch zu keinen Schäden an CPU oder Board selbst gekommen, Verformungen sind aber in vielen Fällen klar zu erkennen.

Dass man dieses Problem bei bequiet nicht nachvollziehen kann, halte ich für groben Blödsinn. Ich montieren die Kühler schon mit weit weniger Anpressdruck als es die Verschraubung zulässt und trotzdem tritt das Problem nach ein paar Monaten auf. Völlig egal, ob der PC dabei bewegt wird oder nicht.

Bei dem Gewicht, den Lüfter-bedingten leichten Schwingungen und den allgemeinen thermischen Bedingungen von Board und CPU/Sockel ist es doch logisch, dass sich irgendwann Board, Sockel, und auch die Gummierung an der Backplate leicht verformt und es dann auch zu Schäden an der CPU oder dem Sockel kommen kann.

Die rückseitige Montage ist sowieso schon vergleichsweise grenzwertig gestaltet, aber auf der Sockelseite fehlen einfach begrenzende Abstandhalter die ein Absacken verhindern.


----------



## Kondar (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das nicht, für mich kommen nur boxed-Kühler (bei AMD), EKL-Alpenföhn und Noctua in Frage, da weiß ich das ich top Qualität bekomme und mache mir keine Sorgen.



Nutze zwar auch ausschließlich Noctua  aber denoch würde ich gerne wissen was man alles genau falsch machen muss damit so was passiert.
"Nur" die Backpaltte um 90° drehen kann jedem passieren; gibt es da kein System ala Poka Yoke?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

So,  das Update ist nun drin: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Abschlussbericht]


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Woah, die Bilder von der Halterung, der CPU, dem Sockel...


----------



## XD-User (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Also das Skylake und seine Derivate, der Sockel und selbst der Kühler solche sichtbaren Einwirkungen zeigen, hätte ich defintiv nicht erwartet.
Ich will nicht wissen wie viele CPU/Board Kombinationen auf der ganzen Welt so aussehen


----------



## DannyL (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hab die letzten Tage meinen PC aufgerüstet und auch einen DRP3 auf einen i7 8700K installiert. Ich hatte anfangs auch "technische" Probleme und hatte auch einen zu hohen Anpressdruck in Verdacht. Da nach dem Lösen der Schrauben, um eine Entlastung zu bewirken, keine Änderung eintrat, konnte das nicht die Ursache sein. Mit der Null-Methode lief alles wie gewünscht, bis dass BD-Laufwerk eingebunden wurde, dann waren die Probleme wieder vorhanden und reproduzierbar.

Bei der Installation der Backplate vom Kühler muss man schon sagen, dass dieser schnell falsch angebracht werden kann - liegt in der Natur der Dinge und kann mit jeder Kühler-Backplate passieren.


----------



## Trader87 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



plusminus schrieb:


> Das mich das nicht wundert das unqualifizierte Hobbybastler eine CPU mit falscher Kühlermontage beschädigen können



Du kennst dich ja prima aus mit "unqualifizert"


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das die Backplate hinten am Mainboard so krumm wird wäre aber auch auf anderen Sockeln passiert und hätte vermutlich auch da die CPU und das Motherboard beschädigt.
Hoher anpress druck bei nicht verlöteten HS bringt vermutlich eh kaum noch etwas.

Backplate sollte elastisch sein damit das Motherboard auf längerer sicht nicht beschädigt wird.


----------



## Crash-Over (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Dann ist der hersteller nich schuld sondern die user selbst . Wieder was PCGH an die hersteller richtet aber nicht an die user  . . Der wo dass zusammenbaut muss selbst aufpassen oder erst garnicht ein Pc zusammen bauen lassen  . Mensch Mensch PCGH wieder sowas  Ja ich weiss  wieder eine Spere  von 14 tagen  bzw oder komplett Sperre  berns  usw


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Dann ist der hersteller nich schuld sondern die user selbst . Wieder was PCGH an die hersteller richtet aber nicht an die user  . . Der wo dass zusammenbaut muss selbst aufpassen oder erst garnicht ein Pc zusammen bauen lassen  . Mensch Mensch PCGH wieder sowas  Ja ich weiss  wieder eine Spere  von 14 tagen  bzw oder komplett Sperre  berns  usw



Wo du wolle?


----------



## Crash-Over (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wo du wolle?



Ganz einfach wenn der User zu .......... dafür is ist soll er dass nicht machen fertig .  Immer diese bösen hersteller laut PCGH aber sie sollen mal an die user schreiben  . Ich hatte noch nie probleme mit skylake und den  Dark Rock 3 pro gehabt  wenn die Probleme damit haben sollen sie sich ein anderes hobby suchen  

Enthusiasten nenn ich was andeeres als PCGH hier betreibt   OH OH  PCGH hat wieder was  Veröffentlicht was gefährlich ist  bla  bla  

(Sperre yippie  dann sperrt Pcgh auch die Mythenbastler aus Deutschland


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das man einen Kühler "falsch" montieren kann dürfte gar net erst passieren und da wären wir wieder beim Hersteller.


----------



## Kondar (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wenn der User zu .......... dafür is ist soll er dass nicht machen fertig .  Immer diese bösen hersteller laut PCGH aber sie sollen mal an die user schreiben  . Ich hatte noch nie probleme mit skylake und den  Dark Rock 3 pro gehabt  wenn die Probleme damit haben sollen sie sich ein anderes hobby suchen
> 
> Enthusiasten nenn ich was andeeres als PCGH hier betreibt   OH OH  PCGH hat wieder was  Veröffentlicht was gefährlich ist  bla  bla
> 
> (Sperre yippie  dann sperrt Pcgh auch die Mythenbastler aus Deutschland



?
Wenn der Hersteller nicht dafür sorgt das der Kühler nur in eine Richtung befestigt werden kann (vorallem wenn es 
genug andere Kühler gibt die man drehen kann und oder wenn der Kühler optisch nichts auffällig ist 
wenn der falsch montiert wird) würde ich schon  einem Design Fehler sprechen.

Ich kaufe schon seit Jahren keine Produkte mehr be quiet; sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit den NTs gemacht.


----------



## cht47 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie einfach es ist die Backplate 90° gedreht einzubauen. Hab den bei meiner Schwester verbaut, aber nicht den Pro, der war mir von vornherein zu schwer. Ich habs vor dem geistigen Auge wie ich die Treppenstufen laufe und mir der Kühler samt CPU raus bricht xD
Schrecklichste Kühlermontage so far... soll ja mit der neuen Version besser sein. Aber habe auf Arbeit lieber den Alpenföhn verbaut, tolles Montagesystem. Daheim aber die SilentLoop 280, nicht weil ich an die bessere Kühlleistung einer AIO glaube, aber das Gewicht einfach viel geringer ist und der Kühler von vier Federn auf die CPU gedrückt wird. Aber auch bei der SilentLoop ist die Montage für den ****.

Bei meinem alten Watercool Heatkiller gab es sogar die Angabe wie viel Newton Druck man hat je nachdem wie tief man die Schrauben eindreht. Also zB von Kühler bis Schraubenkopf 20mm sind dann 400N oder so. Inkl. Tabelle mit Richtwerten zu den Sockeln. Ich hab mir dann immer einen Zahnstocher markiert und dran gehalten und die Schraube weiter rein gedreht bis es passte. Bei BQ durfte ich mir im Baumarkt ein Set mit 100 Plastikunterlegscheiben kaufen damit ich unter jede Feder nochmal 2 packen kann damit der Anpressdruck für AM4 wieder stimmte. Weil BQ es nie geschafft hat mir das "kostenlose" Montagekit zu schicken.

Schön das beQuiet den Weg des "aus dem Handgelenk festziehen" weiter geht und gratis Kits nach Laune verschickt. Ich für meinen Teil kaufe nie wieder Kühlkörper von denen.


----------



## Captain-S (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kondar schrieb:


> ?
> Wenn der Hersteller nicht dafür sorgt das der Kühler nur in eine Richtung befestigt werden kann (vorallem wenn es
> genug andere Kühler gibt die man drehen kann und oder wenn der Kühler optisch nichts auffällig ist
> wenn der falsch montiert wird) würde ich schon  einem Design Fehler sprechen.
> ...



Das sieht doch ein Blinder dass Schrauben am Sockelblech rausschauen.
Das ist mal wieder typisch Hobbybastler. Aber dann einen PC selbst zusammenbauen wollen und 
keine Ahnung haben.
Jedenfalls ist das extrem peinlich für den Typen der den Mist gebaut hat.
Und dann noch die große Welle machen bei PCGH.

Ach ja, was ist denn an den beQuiet-Netzteilen schlecht?
Ich verbaue sie schon seit 15 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Medcha (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Die Art wie CPU-Kühler montiert werden wundert mich schon lange. Bei ca. 1 Kg Gewicht an nur 4 Schrauben an das Mainboard klemmen ist schon irgendwie komisch. Diese Kraft auf dieser kleinen Fläche, meist senkrecht..., wirkt nicht durchdacht. Eher so nach dem Motto: "Krass, das klappt ja doch. Dann brauchen wir uns keine "gute"Lösung auszudenken." 

So richtig wundert mich das ganze nicht. "Kraft ausüben" ist sooo subjektiv, dass, wie beim Test, viele Probanden die Schrauben ganz unterschiedlich anziehen. Ist ja auch logisch. 
Es sollte eine bessere Lösung gefunden werden, CPU-Kühler zu montieren.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

"Durch Test mit Steckwürfel wurden die Testpersonen in 2 Grupen aufgeteilt - die Intelligenten und die Starken." [Sarkasmus off]. Eigentlich sind die Aussparungen für die Schrauben am Sockel da.

Ja, es gibt ungünstig konstruierte Produkte, ich habe selber mal beim irgendeinem Scythe Mugen die Klammer am Lüfter falschherum montiert, aber da merkt man doch, dass etwas nicht passt, nicht einrastet, nicht plan liegt oder scheppert, auch wenn es irgendwie hält.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ein Blinder dass Schrauben am Sockelblech rausschauen.
> Das ist mal wieder typisch Hobbybastler. Aber dann einen PC selbst zusammenbauen wollen und
> keine Ahnung haben.
> Jedenfalls ist das extrem peinlich für den Typen der den Mist gebaut hat.



Genau den gleichen Fehler hat der "Techniker" des PC-Ladens mit einem Noctua-Kühler bzw. dessen Backplate ebenfalls bei einem meiner Rechner gemacht.

So ein Fehler kann passiere, wobei es mir selbst sicher auch bei der ersten Montage eines Kühlers nicht passiert wäre, weil ich mir die Dinge eben genau anschaue, das lernt man ja schon beim Zusammenbau z.B. von Ikea-Möbeln.
Dennoch finde ich diese Fehler bei einem nicht professionellen PC-Schrauber nicht peinlich, bei jemand der sich Techniker nennt und damit sein Geld verdient jedoch schon.

Allgemein bestätigt sich durch den Artikel mein Verdacht und meine Abneigung gegen LGA-Sockel, denn die dynamischen Belastungen sind nicht kalkulierbar, es ist ja nichtmal sicher vorhersehbar mit wieviel Nm jeder den Kühler befestigt, da gab es ja große Schwankungen, wenn dann noch die dynamischen Belastungen dazu kommen, ist es überhaupt nicht mehr kalkulierbar und die Langzeitfolgen sind unvorhersehbar.
Dennoch hat von allen Beteiligten Intel da die geringste Schuld, sie hätte zwar beim PGA-Sockel bleiben oder dazu zurückkehren können, jedoch haben sie einen Grenzwert für das Drehmoment heraus gegeben und wenn manche Kühlerhersteller sich nicht daran halten oder die Montage so fummelig gestaltet ist, daß sich leicht Fehler einschleichen können, sehe ich bei denen die Hauptschuld.

Dennoch, gibt es einen einzige ähnlichen Fall, wo ein FM2+, AM3+, AM4 Board ebenfalls durch zu hohen Anpressdruck eines Kühlers beschädigt wurde?


----------



## -chris_ (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Als Hersteller sollte man potentielle Fehlbedienungen seitens des Endverbrauchers stets im Blick haben, sodass man präventiv das Produkt so anpassen sollte, dass der User überhaupt gar keine andere Möglichkeit hat, als das Produkt wie vorgesehen zu verwenden. 

Auch wenn dafür ein direkter Hinweis auf dem Produkt notwendig ist, der für den wissenden Betrachter ein leichtes Grinsen hervorrufen kann.
Ich muss da immer an das Space Shuttle denken ->File:Shuttle mounting point.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

So wie "Bitte vor der Montage abziehen" auf der Folie, die den Kühlerboden schützt? Hilft auch nicht immer, das "Anleitung ist was für Noobs!" ist stark.


----------



## Freiheraus (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Die Backplate hat bereits Aussparungen, damit sie hineinpasst wie ein Puzzleteil. Da jemanden Vorwürfe zu machen ist schwierig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau den gleichen Fehler hat der "Techniker" des PC-Ladens mit einem Noctua-Kühler bzw. dessen Backplate ebenfalls bei einem meiner Rechner gemacht.
> 
> So ein Fehler kann passiere, wobei es mir selbst sicher auch bei der ersten Montage eines Kühlers nicht passiert wäre, weil ich mir die Dinge eben genau anschaue, das lernt man ja schon beim Zusammenbau z.B. von Ikea-Möbeln.
> Dennoch finde ich diese Fehler bei einem nicht professionellen PC-Schrauber nicht peinlich, bei jemand der sich Techniker nennt und damit sein Geld verdient jedoch schon.
> ...



Mir ist zwischen Sockel A und Sockel 1151 kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem ein System nachweislich durch den Kühler zerstört wurde. Allerdings ist eine exakte Schuldzuweisung auch unmöglich, wenn keine sichtbare Beschädigung vorliegt, sondern beispielsweise Leiterbahnen im Inneren unterbrochen werden. Zwischen den alten Sockeln mit Nasenhalterung, die zum Teil schlicht abgerissen wurden und dem sichtbar verformten Substrat von Skylake gab es daher lange Zeit nur Plattformen, die robuster waren und bei einer Überlastung keine sichtbaren Veränderungen zeigen. Unbegrenzt belastbar sind jedenfalls auch die AMD- und anderen Intel-Sockel der letzten Jahre nicht. Wir hatten mir mehreren Kühlern Probleme, AM4-Systeme überhaupt zu starten und bei Sockel 2011-v3 und 2066 kommt es immer mal wieder zu RAM-Erkennungsproblemen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Das ganze Geschrei also weil ein User letztendlich seine CPU + Mainboad durch falsche Montage selber beschädigt hat?


----------



## Freiheraus (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Kann man eigentlich einschätzen ob die falsche Montage (der Backplate) auch bei einer Broadwell-/Haswell-S (& Vorgänger) CPU zu einem Defekt geführt hätte? Diese CPUs hatten ja alle noch das dickere Substrat, das sich nicht so leicht verbiegen lies.


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

ja ja, mal wieder so ein "ich schraube schon seit 20 Jahren am PC" Möchtegern-Grobmotor-Techniker. Habe schon viele von denen gesehen.


----------



## Xargon1989 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Habe schon "Kunden" erlebt die mit einem Akkuschrauber alles "eingebaut" haben und meckern das es nicht funktioniert 

Das wunderschöne Geräusch eines Drehmoment Schlages des Schraubers am Board.... *wehleidig zusammenbrech*


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Wären die Isolierungen an der Backplate nicht so dick, hätte sich das Problem viel früher gelöst.


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Als ich noch als PC Techniker gearbeitet habe, hat mir mal ein Kunde seinen PC hingestellt, der voll war mit Kettenspray, dieses fest haftende Zeug was man nicht mehr abbekommt. Er wollte seinen lauten Lüfter leise bekommen


----------



## theoturtle (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



plusminus schrieb:


> Das mich das nicht wundert das unqualifizierte Hobbybastler eine CPU mit falscher Kühlermontage beschädigen können





-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ja ja, mal wieder so ein "ich schraube schon seit 20 Jahren am PC" Möchtegern-Grobmotor-Techniker. Habe schon viele von denen gesehen.





Mich wundert hier nur, dass sich diverse Menschen scheinbar  für unfehlbar halten. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich diese Fehler bei einem  nicht professionellen PC-Schrauber nicht peinlich, bei jemand der sich  Techniker nennt und damit sein Geld verdient jedoch schon.



Peinlich - jein. 
 Auch wenn jemand einen Beruf ausübt - diesen ggf. sogar erlernt hat - heisst das noch lange nicht, dass einem kein Fehler unterlaufen kann oder darf. Es gibt ja auch nicht immer nur ein Produkt mit dem man sich auseinandersetzten muss, schonmal überblickt wie viele verschiedene Modelle es am Markt gibt ?
Aber vielleicht hat er die Anleitung nicht gelesen ? Oder er war krank, hatte Stress, war nicht aufmerksam (weil ein Kunde ihn gefragt hat, ob er auch einen Kühler montieren kann), oder der Chef hat gerade einen wichtigeren Auftrag delegiert ... oder es war ein Praktikant der die Arbeit tatsächlich gemacht hat?
Aber der Techniker (oder Praktikant) war mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Mensch. Und da muss er zu 99,9% auch Fehler machen. Natürlich nicht in 99,9% der Fälle.

Das mag zwar ärgerlich sein für den Betroffenen - und peinlich für den Technikant - aber ich habe Verständnis dafür.

Und bevor hier eine falsche Meinung aufkommt: Ja, ich bin ein unqualifizierter möchtegern seit 25 Jahren am Pc schraubender Hobbybastler Grobmotoriker Techniker. Und ich habe einen Beruf erlernt, in dem ich dennoch auch Fehler mache. Was übrigens dann auch deutlich mehr kosten kann als Mainboard+CPU+Kühler. Vor allem, wenn der Fehler erst nach Monaten oder gar Jahren entdeckt wird. Aber - und jetzt kommts : Ich bin ein Mensch.

Möge man mich für diese selbstverachtende Titulierung nun hier lynchen oder nicht. Your choice.

LG, Turtle


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

@ theoturtle

ich persönlich halte mich absolut nicht für unfehlbar. Ich habe den Elektroniker Beruf erlernt, von der Pike an, dann den Meister und den Techniker in Elektrotechnik gemacht und später auch noch Elektrotechnik studiert. Und trotzdem mache ich Fehler, auch heute noch, und ich gebe das schon zu. Aber ich hinterfrage meine Fehler und lerne daraus, sieht man auch an meinen vielen dummen Fragen hier im Forum. Es gibt nun mal Leute, die vieles besser können als ich. Dafür kann ich andere Sachen gut, bei denen ich anderen Leuten helfe.
Aber ich sende doch nicht an eine PC Redaktion etwas, das ich von Anfang an als Fehler eines anderen darstelle, ohne mein eigenes Zutun infrage gestellt zu haben? Das geht finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Und mit dir hat das doch absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gerry1984 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber ich sende doch nicht an eine PC Redaktion etwas, das ich von Anfang an als Fehler eines anderen darstelle, ohne mein eigenes Zutun infrage gestellt zu haben? Das geht finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Und mit dir hat das nichts zu tun.



Eben genau darum geht es


----------



## Atma (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Was für ein Fail. Dem Dark Rock 3 Non-Pro liegt dieselbe Backplate bei, welche bei meinem vorherigen Haswell System zum Einsatz kam. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man die Backplate falsch herum auflegt, merkt man SOFORT, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. Die Backplate kippelt, liegt nicht flach auf und die Aussparungen passen nicht so wirklich. Spätestens da sollte man sich die Frage stellen ob es richtig ist was man hier macht. Richtig herum sitzt die Backplate perfekt und alle Aussparungen passen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Atma schrieb:


> Was für ein Fail. Dem Dark Rock 3 Non-Pro liegt dieselbe Backplate bei, welche bei meinem vorherigen Haswell System zum Einsatz kam. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man die Backplate falsch herum auflegt, merkt man SOFORT, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. Die Backplate kippelt, liegt nicht flach auf und die Aussparungen passen nicht so wirklich. Spätestens da sollte man sich die Frage stellen ob es richtig ist was man hier macht. Richtig herum sitzt die Backplate perfekt und alle Aussparungen passen.



Mein Reden. Auch wenn man nichts von der Materie versteht, so sollte einem doch ein gewisses technisches Grundverständnis sofort die Alarmzeichen im Hirn aufleuchten lassen. Das muss ja nicht mal eine CPU sein. Schon bei einem Ikea Regal sehe oder "fühle" ich doch, wenn ich etwas unpassend montiere.


----------



## KnSN (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Es erinnert mich an den damaligen Testversuch: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XByL6tRPSBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (19. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

"Fazit 1: Der Kühler des Lesers hat nach zwei Jahren Nutzung irreparable Schäden an Mainboard und CPU hinterlassen, wurde aber falsch montiert."

Damit war der Artikel für mich schon erledigt, da es sich um einen offensichtlichen DAU-Fehler handelte. Anleitungen - und ich wette dem Kühler lag eine bei - lesen zu können ist eine Sache, sie auch zu verstehen eine andere. Man kann nur hoffen, dass in diesem Fall gilt: Aus Fehlern lernen!


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> "Fazit 1: Der Kühler des Lesers hat nach zwei Jahren Nutzung irreparable Schäden an Mainboard und CPU hinterlassen, wurde aber falsch montiert."
> 
> Damit war der Artikel für mich schon erledigt, da es sich um einen offensichtlichen DAU-Fehler handelte.



Nur konnte PCGH vorher nicht wissen, ob es sich um eine Fehlmontage handelte, sie haben erstmal nichts ausgeschlossen aber auch nicht sofort jemand die Schuld zugeschoben und alles in Ruhe untersucht, zusammen mit dem Kühlerhersteller. Ich finde das war ein sehr gutes Vorgehen und überhaupt finde ich es toll, daß es dem PC-Nutzer mit der kaputten CPU überhaupt ermöglicht wurde, auf diesem Wege genau zu erfahren, wo das Problem lag und ob wirklich die CPU und das Board irreparabel beschädigt sind. 

Natürlich kann jeder Fehler machen, ich mache selbst auch immer mal wieder welche, egal wobei und egal ob ich diese Fehler schonmal gemacht habe (mal ein Glas fallen lassen oder umstoßen z.B.). Früher hab ich bei Ikea-Möbeln gerne Schrauben überdreht bis es heftig knirschte und das Furnier um das Gewinde herum aufgebrochen ist und das nicht aus Dummheit oder Gleichgültigkeit, sondern einfach aus Sorge, es könnte sonst nicht fest genug sein und nachher in sich zusammen fallen, aber daraus hab ich recht schnell gelernt.
Beim PC bin ich natürlich schon immer noch vorsichtiger gewesen, aber nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es beim PC-bauen oft eine enorm große Spanne, zwischen zu locker und zu fest und zwischen geht und kaputt. Platinen haben sich bei mir schon oft deutlich durchgebogen, trotzdem ist nie ein merklicher Schaden entstanden, gutes Beispiel dafür ist der ATX-Stecker auf dem Mainboard, da halte ich es für nahezu unmöglich diesen anzuschließen, ohne das sich das Board mehr oder minder durchbiegt, ebenso P4+P8-Stecker.
Bei der CPU bzw. beim Kühler aber denke ich hätte es einem normalen Nutzer auffallen müssen, wenn die Backplate falsch herum sitzt, aber dem "Techniker" der den Fehler bei mir machte, ist es ja auch nicht aufgefallen und er wiegelte sogar erst ab und meinte das sei doch nicht wichtig und müssen nicht umgebaut werden, das ärgerte mich am meisten. Dann hat er es doch mehr oder minder mißmutig umgebaut, entschuldigt hat er sich für den Fehler bei mir nicht, auch nicht dafür das ich ein Auto für den Transport organisieren mußte und dabei über eine Stunde Zeit und Fahrkosten drauf gingen und das waren nicht die einzigen Fehler die die in dem Laden gemacht haben, ich weiß schon warum ich da kein Fuß mehr rein setze.

Abschließend würde ich aber sagen, daß die Hersteller sich mehr bemühen sollte, die Produkte so aufeinander abzustimmen, daß so schnell nichts kaputt gehen kann, der LGA-Sockel in Verbindung mit dem seit Skylake dünneren Substrat bei Intel-CPUs, ist da genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich mir als Kunde wünsche. AMD macht es dagegen sehr gut, da gibt es weniger Risiken, trotzdem kann man natürlich aber auch da was kaputt machen, wenn man unvorsichtig oder tollpatschig ist.
Ideal fände ich eine Kühlermontage bei der die Last des Kühlers vom Gehäuse selbst getragen wird, also z.B. von einer Gehäusequerstrebe, so daß das Board und die CPU kaum Last vom Kühler abbekommt, das wäre sicher machbar, nur müßte es dafür neue und klar definierte Standards bei den Gehäusen und Kühlern geben, aber dann könnte ein Towerkühler vielleicht auch über 2 kg wiegen und es wäre noch mehr OC-Spielraum und noch leisere Luftkühlung auch am Taktlimit möglich.


----------



## Rayken (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Verdammt gut zu wissen, hatte bei mir die Backplate auch um 90 Grad gedreht eingebaut 
Schnell das System grad umgebaut, zum Glück ist nix verformt...


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Das man einen Kühler "falsch" montieren kann dürfte gar net erst passieren und da wären wir wieder beim Hersteller.







Der Hersteller hat früher mal davon ausgehen können das der Käufer ein Gehirn besitzt und Schreiben und Lesen gelernt hat 

Wenn er diese drei Sachen noch logisch verknüpfen würde dann gibts auch keine Probleme 

Gutes Beispiel ist Ikea ,  für deren Anleitungen muss du nicht mal zwingend Lesen können , und trotzdem sind sehr viele (vor allem auch jüngere ) zu Dumm zum Zusammenbau !

Und jeden Tag werden es mehr


----------



## Rayken (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Na ja die Backplate könnte man auch einfachthalber so konstruieren das egal wie man sie einbaut
es funktioniert, mir ist der fehler auch passiert. 
Die Standard 775er Backplate war ein X das konnte man drehen wie man wollte, passte immer.


be quiet! hat ja da nach gebessert: 


> Mangels Langzeit-Erfahrungswerte hatte man im Zuge der PCGH-Berichterstattung 2016 dennoch die Halterung modifiziert.
> Aktuell ausglieferte Dark Rock Pro 3 sollen so noch einmal 50 N weniger erzeugen und
> im September 2017 erhielt die Backplate auch zusätzliche Aussparungen,  so dass sie in allen vier denkbaren Montagerichtungen korrekt aufliegt



Aber ich ziehe auch die Schrauben nicht mit aller Kraft an...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Das ganze Geschrei also weil ein User letztendlich seine CPU + Mainboad durch falsche Montage selber beschädigt hat?



Nein, das ganze Geschrei weil CPU + Mainboard durch einen Kühler beschädigt wurden, dessen Anpresskraft vermutlich auf respektive unter dem Niveau zahlreicher bis 2016 und einzelner selbst 2017 noch vertriebener Kühler lag, welche bis dato als Skylake-tauglich gelten.




Freiheraus schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einschätzen ob die falsche Montage (der Backplate) auch bei einer Broadwell-/Haswell-S (& Vorgänger) CPU zu einem Defekt geführt hätte? Diese CPUs hatten ja alle noch das dickere Substrat, das sich nicht so leicht verbiegen lies.



Leichte Verformungen bleiben leider oft unbemerkt, erst nach einem Totalausfall und Demontage werden die Symptome entdeckt – oder auch selbst dann nicht. Von Sockel-1150-Prozessoren sind keine derartigen Totalausfälle bekannt, zur möglichen Dunkelziffer beschädigter, noch laufender Symptome kann ich aber keine Abschätzung geben. Zahlreiche beliebte Kühler für Sockel-1150-Systeme (zum Beispiel große Teile der Scythe- und Thermalright-Palette) haben jedenfalls damals klar höhere Kräfte entwickelt als im hier vorliegenden Fall.




Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> "Fazit 1: Der Kühler des Lesers hat nach zwei Jahren Nutzung irreparable Schäden an Mainboard und CPU hinterlassen, wurde aber falsch montiert."
> 
> Damit war der Artikel für mich schon erledigt, da es sich um einen offensichtlichen DAU-Fehler handelte. Anleitungen - und ich wette dem Kühler lag eine bei - lesen zu können ist eine Sache, sie auch zu verstehen eine andere. Man kann nur hoffen, dass in diesem Fall gilt: Aus Fehlern lernen!



Ich empfehle, den Artikel noch ein wenig weiter zu lesen.


----------



## Kondar (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ein Blinder dass Schrauben am Sockelblech rausschauen.
> Das ist mal wieder typisch Hobbybastler. Aber dann einen PC selbst zusammenbauen wollen und
> keine Ahnung haben.
> Jedenfalls ist das extrem peinlich für den Typen der den Mist gebaut hat.
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht das ggf. das Schaubilder von der PCG-H sind?

Wieviele NTs sind Dir schon hochgegangen?
Bei mir führt beQuiet mit großem Vorsprung selbst vor China Böller.



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ja ja, mal wieder so ein "ich schraube schon  seit 20 Jahren am PC" Möchtegern-Grobmotor-Techniker. Habe schon viele  von denen gesehen.



Kurt sagte mal (in Kurzform):
Erfahrung ist nichts; man kann Dinge 20+ Jahre falsch machen.
anderseits
hat es wohl seine Gründe wenn auch die NASA (siehe Bilder  oben) Warnschilder / Hinweisschilder aufstellt.
(Fach"idioten"?)


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kondar schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das ggf. das Schaubilder von der PCG-H sind?
> 
> Wieviele NTs sind Dir schon hochgegangen?
> Bei mir führt beQuiet mit großem Vorsprung selbst vor China Böller.
> ...






Bei mir noch keines weils Fachgerecht eingebaut wurde


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



plusminus schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat früher mal davon ausgehen können das der Käufer ein Gehirn besitzt und Schreiben und Lesen gelernt hat



Mir ist unklar, warum du pauschal viele PC-Nutzer und Selbstbauer so derbe beleidigst! 

Sinn und Ziel technischen Fortschritts, egal auf welchem Gebiet, sollte bzw. muß es doch eigentlich sein, den normalen Menschen das Leben einfacher zu machen! Firmen haben eine Entwicklungsabteilung um diesem Ziel näher zu kommen und wenn es früher schonmal einfacher war, einen Kühler bzw. eine Backplate zu installieren, schiebe ich den schwarzen Peter ganz klar dem Hersteller zu, der es nun weniger einfach gestalltet.
In dem Fall mit der Backplate ist es problemlos möglich, diese so zu gestalten, daß sie in jeder Ausrichtung passen würde.
Auch Kühler könnte man so konstruieren, daß nichts passieren kann, aber das scheinen viele der Hersteller kein Interesse drann zu haben, ebenso den LGA-Sockel und das dünne Substrat ab Skylake wieder abzuschaffen. Ich dachte ja Intel hätte bei Coffeelake das Substrat wieder dicker gemacht und hatte (alledings auch noch vor Spectre und Meltdown) ernsthaft überlegt, wieder ein Intel-System aufzubauen, aber dann hab ich erfahren, daß anscheinend nur der IHS dicker gemacht wurde, dieser kann aber die CPU bzw. das Substrat anscheinend nicht von Verformungen schützen, wenn der Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu hoch ist, oder zu viel Energie auf die Konstruktion einwirkt, z.B. beim Transport oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Crash-Over (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Kondar schrieb:


> ?
> Wenn der Hersteller nicht dafür sorgt das der Kühler nur in eine Richtung befestigt werden kann (vorallem wenn es
> genug andere Kühler gibt die man drehen kann und oder wenn der Kühler optisch nichts auffällig ist
> wenn der falsch montiert wird) würde ich schon  einem Design Fehler sprechen.
> ...



Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist dass zu machen dann soll man es sein lassen und keine Grosse Welle schieben in einem Forum wo angeblich nur Profis untwerwegs sind


----------



## plusminus (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir ist unklar, warum du pauschal viele PC-Nutzer und Selbstbauer so derbe beleidigst!
> 
> Sinn und Ziel technischen Fortschritts, egal auf welchem Gebiet, sollte bzw. muß es doch eigentlich sein, den normalen Menschen das Leben einfacher zu machen! Firmen haben eine Entwicklungsabteilung um diesem Ziel näher zu kommen und wenn es früher schonmal einfacher war, einen Kühler bzw. eine Backplate zu installieren, schiebe ich den schwarzen Peter ganz klar dem Hersteller zu, der es nun weniger einfach gestalltet.
> In dem Fall mit der Backplate ist es problemlos möglich, diese so zu gestalten, daß sie in jeder Ausrichtung passen würde.
> Auch Kühler könnte man so konstruieren, daß nichts passieren kann, aber das scheinen viele der Hersteller kein Interesse drann zu haben, ebenso den LGA-Sockel und das dünne Substrat ab Skylake wieder abzuschaffen. Ich dachte ja Intel hätte bei Coffeelake das Substrat wieder dicker gemacht und hatte (alledings auch noch vor Spectre und Meltdown) ernsthaft überlegt, wieder ein Intel-System aufzubauen, aber dann hab ich erfahren, daß anscheinend nur der IHS dicker gemacht wurde, dieser kann aber die CPU bzw. das Substrat anscheinend nicht von Verformungen schützen, wenn der Anpressdruck des Kühlers zu hoch ist, oder zu viel Energie auf die Konstruktion einwirkt, z.B. beim Transport oder ähnlichem.









Nur die die sich angesprochen fühlen 

Fakt ist nunmal das wenn er sich an die Montage Anleitung gehalten hätte nichts beschädigt worden wäre 

Aber wer liest die noch ?

Richtig, die allerwenigsten lesen vorher und informieren sich , meistens gibt es sogar noch ein Anleitungsvideo aber auch das wird ignoriert , denn was ist da schon dabei einen Kühler zu montieren 

Was ich da schon alles gesehen habe was die selbst ernannten Elektronik Ingenieure so alles zerstört haben bevor es gelaufen ist , da könnte man ein Buch schreiben 

Schon alleine diejenigen die ihre Grafikkarten versetzt oder verkanntet so lange in den PCI Slot gewürgt haben bis die Platine gebrochen war und sie dann auf Garantie zurückgeben wollten sind eher unfähig würd ich sagen


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



plusminus schrieb:


> Was ich da schon alles gesehen habe was die selbst ernannten Elektronik Ingenieure so alles zerstört haben bevor es gelaufen ist , da könnte man ein Buch schreiben



Hey, also bitte, das verbitte ich mir. Die FH ernennt einen und nicht man sich selbst 
Außerdem nennt man das Engineering, nur so lernt man die Materie kennen


----------



## -Shorty- (20. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir ist unklar, warum du pauschal viele PC-Nutzer und Selbstbauer so derbe beleidigst!



Wer sich zu fein ist, einen Blick in die Anleitung zu werfen um Fehler bei der Montage auszuschließen, ist also nicht selbst Schuld? 
Kann einem Ja durchaus egal sein, wenn man es einfach ersetzen kann. Wenn nicht lohnt es vielleicht doch ein paar Minuten zu investieren.

Und lass dein OT Gelaber zur Substratdicke, damit disqualifizierst du dich in diesem Thread komplett. 
Der Fehler ist gefunden und der User hat einen gewaltigen Fehler beim Montieren gemacht, ist das nicht genau dein Thema?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wer sich zu fein ist, einen Blick in die Anleitung zu werfen um Fehler bei der Montage auszuschließen, ist also nicht selbst Schuld?



Doch ist er dann, trotzdem kein Grund den jenigen zu beleidigen, das scheinen hier einige irgendwie nicht zu kapieren. 
Kritisieren ist ja ok, wenn es konstruktiv ist, aber beleidigen ist nie ok. Wie sprechen hier von Technik, das ist letztendlich Ramsch und Sondermüll, der ist zum benutzen und Spaß haben da, entscheidend ist der Mensch dahinter oder davor und wenn dieser Fehler macht, verdient er es allenfalls kritisiert, nicht aber als komplett unfähig eingestuft zu werden, nur weil er mal eine Sache nicht ganz korrekt gemacht hat.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und lass dein OT Gelaber zur Substratdicke, damit disqualifizierst du dich in diesem Thread komplett.
> Der Fehler ist gefunden und der User hat einen gewaltigen Fehler beim Montieren gemacht, ist das nicht genau dein Thema?



Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen, es hat sehr wohl etwas mit der Substratstärke zu tun, wenn diese deutlich höher wäre, wäre in diesem Fall vielleicht nichts passiert.
Außerdem gibt es massenweise Kühler, die die Intel-Spezifikation bezüglich Anpressdruck überschreiten und selbst bei korrekter Montage, kann der Anpressdruck deutlich schwanken, auch das stand in dem Artikel, den du anscheinend nicht gelesen hast.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

ähm, bevor ihr euch hier die Köpfe einschlagt muss ich mal etwas gerade richten:

Das was Ihr meint, nennt man nicht Substrat. Substrat ist eigentlich das Grundmaterial des Dies, also das Wafersilizium. Was ihr meint ist das PCB, also das Printed Circut Board auf dem der Waferchip aufgebracht ist und and die Pins angebunden wird.
Da Substrat im allgmeinen Sprachgebrauch aber auch als "Grundmaterial" oder "Trägermaterial" bezeichnet wird, wird bei den Prozessoren das PCB fälschlicherweise als Substrat bezeichnet. Wobei es als Trägermaterial doch wieder korrekt wäre.
Ich finde das musste hier mal gesagt werden


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

"Substrat" kann allgemein physisch oder zeitlich zugrunde liegende Entitäten meinen. Einschließlich Mutterboden als Substrat für Pflanzenwachstum oder gemeinschaftliche wirtschaftliche Interessen als Substrat für internationale Abkommen. Der Begriff ist also nicht falsch, nur ungenau. Im Kontext mit Prozessor-Empfindlichkeiten wird er aber von der Mehrheit richtig einsortiert. "PCB" und "Platine" werden dagegen schnell intuitiv auf das Mainboard bezogen.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen, es hat sehr wohl etwas mit der Substratstärke zu tun, wenn diese deutlich höher wäre, wäre in diesem Fall vielleicht nichts passiert.



Sowas braucht man nicht beweisen, wenn man sich im klaren ist wie viele vergleichbare Systeme im Einsatz sind und hier über einen (1) Fall diskutiert wird. 

Die Ursache des Problems bleibt auch eine unsachgemäße Montage, nichts anderes. 
Ist ja schon witzig, wie sehr du dich davor verschließt, dass der User selbst Ursache des Problems ist. 
Aber die Fakten liegen nun mal auf dem Tisch und es gibt keinen weiteren bekannten Ausfall der sich auf den Anpressdruck des Kühlers zurückführen ließe, oder?

Mit korrekter Montage und so, ach lass gut sein.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Substrat" kann allgemein physisch oder zeitlich zugrunde liegende Entitäten meinen. Einschließlich Mutterboden als Substrat für Pflanzenwachstum oder gemeinschaftliche wirtschaftliche Interessen als Substrat für internationale Abkommen. Der Begriff ist also nicht falsch, nur ungenau. Im Kontext mit Prozessor-Empfindlichkeiten wird er aber von der Mehrheit richtig einsortiert. "PCB" und "Platine" werden dagegen schnell intuitiv auf das Mainboard bezogen.



eben   nur anders ausgedrückt


----------



## plusminus (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Doch ist er dann, trotzdem kein Grund den jenigen zu beleidigen, das scheinen hier einige irgendwie nicht zu kapieren.
> Kritisieren ist ja ok, wenn es konstruktiv ist, aber beleidigen ist nie ok. Wie sprechen hier von Technik, das ist letztendlich Ramsch und Sondermüll, der ist zum benutzen und Spaß haben da, entscheidend ist der Mensch dahinter oder davor und wenn dieser Fehler macht, verdient er es allenfalls kritisiert, nicht aber als komplett unfähig eingestuft zu werden, nur weil er mal eine Sache nicht ganz korrekt gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> ...









Du kannst ja mal an Intel schreiben das sie die Substratstärke erhöhen sollen , damit  etwas ungeschickte Hobby Elektroniker den Kühler auch falsch Montieren können 

Die folgenden Mehrkosten dürfen dann alle zahlen , auch  die jenigen die eine Monageanleitung lesen können , sich informieren und keine zwei linken Hände haben


----------



## Tim1974 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Die Frage ist ja auch, warum AMD anscheinend auf ein dickeres Substrat oder PCB setzt und das trotz des ohnehin schon sichereren PGA-Sockels und trotzdem die CPUs günstiger anbieten kann, darüber sollten alle Intel-Fanboys mal nachdenken!


----------



## ninp (15. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ideal fände ich eine Kühlermontage bei der die Last des Kühlers vom Gehäuse selbst getragen wird, also z.B. von einer Gehäusequerstrebe, so daß das Board und die CPU kaum Last vom Kühler abbekommt, das wäre sicher machbar, nur müßte es dafür neue und klar definierte Standards bei den Gehäusen und Kühlern geben, aber dann könnte ein Towerkühler vielleicht auch über 2 kg wiegen und es wäre noch mehr OC-Spielraum und noch leisere Luftkühlung auch am Taktlimit möglich.




Absolut! Wir brauchen endlich mal ein robustes Montagesystem für die großen Kühler.Ich finde es nach Jahren auch immer noch sehr ärgerlich das man bei Tower-Kühlern und dem Transport aufpassen muss. Es nervt mich extrem ehrlich gesagt jedes mal unruhig zu werden wenn ich meinen Tower mal in den 3ten Stock tragen muss.

@PCGH: Könnt ihr euch da nicht mal etwas ausdenken? 

pugetsystems.com hat da eine schöne Lösung... 

https://www.pugetsystems.com/pic_disp.php?id=42089&width=800&height=800


----------



## Tim1974 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ich würde sagen, eine ausfahrbare Stütze wäre gut, die unten im Gehäuseboden oder oben im Deckel verankert wird und die sich genau dem Abstand des Kühlers an der höchsten Stelle anpaßt, wenn dieser ganz entspannt da steht. Beim Transport würde dann ein Schwingen des Kühlers verhindert werden, sollte nicht so schwer zu konstruieren sein. 
Wichtig ist halt, daß der Kühler durch die Stütze nicht schief gezogen oder gedrückt wird, sondern daß man mit deren Hilfe sozusagen die entspannte Position des ruhig stehenden Rechners "einfriert".


----------



## ninp (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Noch mal eine andere Frage, evtl. auch an PCGH. 

Kann man eigentlich wirklich sagen, dass Kühler mit niedrigerem Anpressdruck sicherer beim Transport sind? 
Nehmen wir einen Tower mit 400 N und einen mit 200 N.  Wenn ich jetzt z.B.  das BQ Montagesystem nehme (4 Schrauben, alles fest verbunden), dann dürften die Kräfte auf die untere Kante der CPU doch deutlich niedriger sein als bei Kühlern die an der Seite durch zwei gefederte Schrauben gehalten (bsp. Noctua etc)werden. Da dürfte beim Swingen des Tower-Kühlers nach unten mehr Kraft auf die untere Ecke wirken. Versteht man was ich meine?


Ich Frage mich daher, ob die Rechnung statischer Anpressdruck + dynamischer Anpressdruck muss kleiner als X sein überhaupt valide ist bzw. ob man das überhaupt so einfach zusammenrechnen kann um die Gefahr beim Transport des PCs zu beurteilen. Bisher habe ich in dem Verschraubten-System von BQ nämlich gerade beim Transport einen Vorteil gesehen. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tim1974 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Es gibt da sicherlich zum einen auch starke Unterschiede zwischen LGA- und PGA-CPUs und Sockeln, Intel setzt ja auf LGA und da sind die Pins im Sockel des Mainboards und stützen so wie kleine Federn die CPU, allerdings liegt die CPU dabei allenfalls an ein paar Rahmenpunkten auf dem Sockel auf und kann sich so leicht durchbiegen, wodurch es schneller zu irreparablen Schäden kommen kann.
Bei AMD, die abgesehen vom TR4-Sockel auf PGA setzen, liegt die CPU direkt auf dem PGA-Sockel des Mainboards auf und wird so zwischen den Pins vom Sockel gestützt, außerdem ist meines Wissens nach das Substrat der CPUs von AMD obendrein auch noch dicker als bei Intel (ab Skylake).
Somit würde ich mir z.B. bei einem AMD-AM4-System wesentlich weniger Gedanken um den Anpressdruck und die Transportsicherheit machen, als bei einem Intel-System.

Trotzdem kann natürlich aber bei allen Sockeltypen und CPUs was passieren, wenn die Belastung einfach zu groß ist, diesen Punkt genau heraus zu finden, ist aber sehr aufwändig und da wird sich wohl auch niemand gerne drauf fest nageln lassen. 

Was die CPU angeht, mache ich mir bei AMD-AM4 eigentlich so gut wie keine Sorgen bei Verwendung eines schweren Kühlers mit mittlerem Anpressdruck, was mich da eher sorgt, was aber bei jeder Plattform ein Schwachpunkt sein kann, ist das Mainboard an sicht, denn durch das hohe Gewicht und die Hebelwirkung eines Towerkühlers können gerade beim Transport des PCs hohe Kräfte auf das Board wirken und eventuell Leitbahnen beschädigen, denn die Backplate des Kühlers bzw. des Boards sitzt ja auf der Rückseite des Sockels und muß die Kräfte wohl oder übel ans Board weiter geben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Zumindest aus der Athlon64-Ära sowie den Sockel 478 und 775 sind tatsächlich keine Mainboard-Ausfälle mit Sockelschäden bekannt, aber Verdachtsmomente auf gebrochene Leiterbahnen durch Einwirkung sehr schwerer Kühler.




ninp schrieb:


> Absolut! Wir brauchen endlich mal ein robustes Montagesystem für die großen Kühler.Ich finde es nach Jahren auch immer noch sehr ärgerlich das man bei Tower-Kühlern und dem Transport aufpassen muss. Es nervt mich extrem ehrlich gesagt jedes mal unruhig zu werden wenn ich meinen Tower mal in den 3ten Stock tragen muss.
> 
> @PCGH: Könnt ihr euch da nicht mal etwas ausdenken?
> 
> ...



Im professionellen Bereich gibt es seit über 15 Jahren Spezifikationen für mit dem Mainboard-Tray verschraubte Kühler. Aber der Desktop-Markt widersetzt sich leider allem, was die Flexibilität von ATX einschränken würde. Die einzig praktikablen CPU-Kühlerstützen, die ich kenne, gab es in einigen Inverted-ATX-Gehäusen, wo der Kühler ohnehin direkt über dem Gehäuseboden schwebt. Auch diese Gehäusebauform hat sich trotz zahlreicher Vorteile aber am Markt nicht durchsetzen können.





ninp schrieb:


> Noch mal eine andere Frage, evtl. auch an PCGH.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich wirklich sagen, dass Kühler mit niedrigerem Anpressdruck sicherer beim Transport sind?
> Nehmen wir einen Tower mit 400 N und einen mit 200 N.  Wenn ich jetzt z.B.  das BQ Montagesystem nehme (4 Schrauben, alles fest verbunden), dann dürften die Kräfte auf die untere Kante der CPU doch deutlich niedriger sein als bei Kühlern die an der Seite durch zwei gefederte Schrauben gehalten (bsp. Noctua etc)werden. Da dürfte beim Swingen des Tower-Kühlers nach unten mehr Kraft auf die untere Ecke wirken. Versteht man was ich meine?
> ...



Die Gefahren beim Transport lassen sich nie abschließend berechnen und somit ein Schaden nie ausschließen. Ich habe schon OEM-Rechner gesehen, bei denen sich nach Versand die Heatpipes des Kühlers in sich verbogen haben. (Trotz Skylake funktionierte dieser PC noch.)
Intel gibt für OEMs in den Spezifikationen Test-Richtwerte und Kühlermassen an, die für einen normalen Versand und einen kleinen Kühlkörper ausreichen. Aber High-End-Monster überschreiten diesen Rahmen schon bei kleinen Erschütterungen und einige Hersteller haben mir gegenüber hohe Anpresskräfte sogar mit Transporten begründet – ein Kippeln des Kühlers soll ausgeschlossen werden.

Halterungen mit fest am Kühler montierten Armen (neben Be Quiet fällt mir spontan Arctic ein, außerdem viele Kühler die nur für einen Sockel angeboten werden) werden von einigen als sicherer betrachtet, weil hier die Halterung mehr Drehmoment abführen kann. Zumindest bei Be Quiet habe ich aber meine Zweifel daran, denn bei den neuen, für niedrigere Anpresskraft optimierten Montagekits dienen die C-förmigen Clips auf der Vorderseite nicht mehr als Abstandhalter, sondern haben Abstand zum Mainboard. Die Halterung kann den Kühler also auch hier nicht in Druckrichtung abstützen.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Gefahren beim Transport lassen sich nie abschließend berechnen und somit ein Schaden nie ausschließen. Ich habe schon OEM-Rechner gesehen, bei denen sich nach Versand die Heatpipes des Kühlers in sich verbogen haben. (Trotz Skylake funktionierte dieser PC noch.)



War das ein boxed-Kühler, oder ein Aftermarket-Tower-Kühler?
Geht es nur um Halterung und Gewicht des Kühlers, oder spielt tatsächlich auch die Höhe eine Rolle, also daß man sagen kann, desto höher der Towerkühler ist, desto mehr Hebelwirkung übt er aufs Board bei Erschütterungen aus?
Dann wären ja Kühler mit 92mm-Lüfter wie der "Alpenföhn Atlas", als sicherer anzusehen als z.B. der "Alpenföhn Brocken 3" kann man das so sagen, oder spielt das keine nennenswerte Rolle?


----------



## DARPA (19. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> War das ein boxed-Kühler, oder ein Aftermarket-Tower-Kühler?



Wie soll das ein Intel boxed Kühler sein, wenn er Heatpipes hatte?


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Stimmt, hab vergessen, daß das immer solche kleinen Billig-Gurken sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> War das ein boxed-Kühler, oder ein Aftermarket-Tower-Kühler?
> Geht es nur um Halterung und Gewicht des Kühlers, oder spielt tatsächlich auch die Höhe eine Rolle, also daß man sagen kann, desto höher der Towerkühler ist, desto mehr Hebelwirkung übt er aufs Board bei Erschütterungen aus?
> Dann wären ja Kühler mit 92mm-Lüfter wie der "Alpenföhn Atlas", als sicherer anzusehen als z.B. der "Alpenföhn Brocken 3" kann man das so sagen, oder spielt das keine nennenswerte Rolle?



Wenn Beschleunigungen in Ebene des Mainboards wirken, also zum Beispiel ein Tower aufrecht auf den Boden fällt, dann ist auch die Höhe des Schwerpunktes ein Faktor. Alle Faktoren gegeneinander aufzurechnen ist aber, wie gesagt, kaum möglich. Ein höherer und schwererer Kühler mit gleicher Halterung wird auch höhere Kräfte ausüben.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Gibt es eigentlich einen bekannten Fall, wo eine Intel Skylake-, Kabylake- oder Coffeelake-CPU beim Transport oder einer unsachgemäßen Montage durch den Intel boxed-Kühler beschädigt wurde?
Im Artikel stand ja was von 70 N beim boxed-Kühler, wie schwer ist der eigentlich? Ich schätze unter 400g, oder?


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

LMGTFY

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, oder?
Kleiner Spoiler: es sind natürlich weit unter 400g...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im professionellen Bereich gibt es seit über 15 Jahren Spezifikationen für mit dem Mainboard-Tray verschraubte Kühler. Aber der Desktop-Markt widersetzt sich leider allem, was die Flexibilität von ATX einschränken würde. Die einzig praktikablen CPU-Kühlerstützen, die ich kenne, gab es in einigen Inverted-ATX-Gehäusen, wo der Kühler ohnehin direkt über dem Gehäuseboden schwebt. Auch diese Gehäusebauform hat sich trotz zahlreicher Vorteile aber am Markt nicht durchsetzen können.



Schade, dass es so wenige Inverted-Gehäuse gibt. Ich musste mein ITX-Gehäuse deshalb selbst anfertigen. Dort brauche ich nicht mal extra Konstruktion anfertigen, der Dark Rock liegt mit der Klammer schon so am Gehäusezwischenboden auf


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. April 2018)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen bekannten Fall, wo eine Intel Skylake-, Kabylake- oder Coffeelake-CPU beim Transport oder einer unsachgemäßen Montage durch den Intel boxed-Kühler beschädigt wurde?
> Im Artikel stand ja was von 70 N beim boxed-Kühler, wie schwer ist der eigentlich? Ich schätze unter 400g, oder?



Es liegen allgemein nur wenige Berichte vor – alle von Kühlern mit hoher Anpresskraft, hohem Gewicht und hoher Verbreitung. Das Problem hat eine große Dunkelziffer, weil der Schaden erst bei einem Ausfall bemerkt, dann oft nicht korrekt erkannt und selbst bei richtiger Diagnose nicht öffentlich beschrieben wird. Ich habe unter der Hand mehr RMA-Fälle von einzelnen Händlern bestätigt bekommen als es Berichte online gibt. Ein Kühler muss also schon sehr weit verbreitet und sehr riskant sein, damit es eine gute Chance auf öffentliche Fallbeschreibungen gibt.
Umgekehrt berichten Mitarbeiter von Kühlerherstellern, dass sie seit unserer Berichterstattung vermehrt versucht wird, zu Tode übertaktete CPUs als Garantiefall zu reklamieren. Unzureichend dokumentiert Beispiele können also ebenso gut ein Fake wie ein wertvolles Indiz sein. Rekonstruierte und verifizierte Fälle habe ich bislang nur vom Mugen 4 (Originalhalterung) und eben dem falsch montierten Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## philip-j-fry (13. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es liegen allgemein nur wenige Berichte vor – alle von Kühlern mit hoher Anpresskraft, hohem Gewicht und hoher Verbreitung. Das Problem hat eine große Dunkelziffer, weil der Schaden erst bei einem Ausfall bemerkt, dann oft nicht korrekt erkannt und selbst bei richtiger Diagnose nicht öffentlich beschrieben wird. Ich habe unter der Hand mehr RMA-Fälle von einzelnen Händlern bestätigt bekommen als es Berichte online gibt. Ein Kühler muss also schon sehr weit verbreitet und sehr riskant sein, damit es eine gute Chance auf öffentliche Fallbeschreibungen gibt.
> Umgekehrt berichten Mitarbeiter von Kühlerherstellern, dass sie seit unserer Berichterstattung vermehrt versucht wird, zu Tode übertaktete CPUs als Garantiefall zu reklamieren. Unzureichend dokumentiert Beispiele können also ebenso gut ein Fake wie ein wertvolles Indiz sein. Rekonstruierte und verifizierte Fälle habe ich bislang nur vom Mugen 4 (Originalhalterung) und eben dem falsch montierten Dark Rock Pro 3.



Leider ist mir heute aufgefallen, dass ich vermutlich auch von dem Problem betroffen bin. Ich habe 2015 einen i5 6600 zusammen mit einem CoolerMaster 412S gekauft. Dieser ist laut euren Messungen jedoch unbedenklich. Habt ihr damals bereits das Modell mit den Unterlegscheiben beim Test verwendet?

Auf der Verpackung meines (11/2015 bestellten) 412S ist ein Aufkleber, der besagt, dass der Kühler zum Sockel 1151 kompatibel sei. Lädt man sich heute die Anleitung bei CoolerMaster vom aktuellen Modell herunter sieht man, dass mittlerweile eine Art Überwurfhülsen/-scheibe zu den Schrauben der Backplate mitgeliefert werden. In meiner Verpackung waren diese aber nicht enthalten. Auch weist die damals bei mir enthaltene Anleitung diese Hülsen/Scheiben nicht aus. Bei meinem alten Modell musste man die Schrauben direkt am Mainboard mit der Backplate verschrauben. Daher fehlen wohl gut und gerne 1mm Höhe, sodass, wenn ich die Kühlerhalterung bis zum Anschlag festdrehe, der Anpressdruck wohl zu hoch ist. 

Heute habe ich endlich den beim Folding gewonnen RAM verbauen können. Und siehe da, der Rechner funktioniert nicht mehr. Laut Anleitung des Mainboards liegt es an der CPU (Speaker piept nicht, ohne Ram hingegen schon). Den RAM und andere Komponenten habe ich mit denen eines Zweitrechners testen können - sie sind i.O. Nachdem ich mir dann die CPU angeschaut habe, stellte ich fest, dass das Substrat genauso wie jenes eurer Artikelbilder verbogen ist.

Jetzt wird es wohl eher schwierig, festzustellen, ob ich nicht dennoch einen Fehler beim Einbau gemacht habe... An Alternate habe ich mich bereits gewandt. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Mach bitte Fotos. Vielleicht kann man das Ganze noch retten. Versuch es als erstes mit dem originalen Boxed Kühler, so du einen hast.

Viel Glück! Das ist alles so ärgerlich ...


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Jepp, hab ich auch nicht mit gerechnet, daß hier noch jemand mit diesem Problem kommt. 

Fotos wären erstmal hilfreich, ansonsten könnte man überlegen die CPU auf Garantie einzuschicken, sofern noch Garantie besteht.
Wenn alles nichts hilft, bleibt halt nur ein Neukauf, am besten ein AMD AM4-System, da kann man dieses Problem dann künftig ausklammern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



philip-j-fry schrieb:


> Leider ist mir heute aufgefallen, dass ich vermutlich auch von dem Problem betroffen bin. Ich habe 2015 einen i5 6600 zusammen mit einem CoolerMaster 412S gekauft. Dieser ist laut euren Messungen jedoch unbedenklich. Habt ihr damals bereits das Modell mit den Unterlegscheiben beim Test verwendet?
> 
> Auf der Verpackung meines (11/2015 bestellten) 412S ist ein Aufkleber, der besagt, dass der Kühler zum Sockel 1151 kompatibel sei. Lädt man sich heute die Anleitung bei CoolerMaster vom aktuellen Modell herunter sieht man, dass mittlerweile eine Art Überwurfhülsen/-scheibe zu den Schrauben der Backplate mitgeliefert werden. In meiner Verpackung waren diese aber nicht enthalten. Auch weist die damals bei mir enthaltene Anleitung diese Hülsen/Scheiben nicht aus. Bei meinem alten Modell musste man die Schrauben direkt am Mainboard mit der Backplate verschrauben. Daher fehlen wohl gut und gerne 1mm Höhe, sodass, wenn ich die Kühlerhalterung bis zum Anschlag festdrehe, der Anpressdruck wohl zu hoch ist.
> 
> ...



Mein 412S-Sample habe ich im Juli 2015 vermessen, noch vor dem Launch von Skylake. Unterlegscheiben für Skylake sind dementsprechend nicht vorgesehen und der Aufkleber auf der Verpackung preist noch die 2011-v3-Kompatiblität.  Die Halterung findet sich kaum verändert aber auch beim aktuellen 410P und in sehr ähnlicher Form beim 212 BE: Auf Gewinde der Backplate werden dicke Hülsen geschraubt, von der anderen Seite her die gefederten Schrauben des Kühlers. Unterlegscheiben sind keine vorgesehen und ich habe auch nichts von einer Nachrüstung gehört. Alle bislang von mir getesteten Cooler-Master-Kühler (Luft wie auch KoWaKü) lagen zwischen 210 und 260 N. Selbst wenn man die Backplate verdreht, würde man keine höhere Anpresskraft erreichen und die kürzeren 2011/2066-Abstandshalter kann man auch nicht versehen einsetzen, weil sie auf einer Seite ein Außengewinde haben.

Wenn du Anzeichen für Schäden an der CPU oder im Sockel findest, wäre ich aber sehr an Details interessiert.


----------



## philip-j-fry (15. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Anbei habe ich mal einen Screenshot der aktuellen Anleitung beigefügt. Meine alte Anleitung sieht komplett anders aus. In dieser steht auch nichts vom Sockel 1151, obwohl der Aufkleber außen an der Verpackung die Kompatiblität ausdrücklich hervorhebt. Die Schrauben (F) sehen genauso aus, wie die bei mir. Nur gibt es eben nicht diese Hülsen (E), welche gleichzeitig als Unterlegscheibe die Schrauben "erhöhen", sodass der fest aufgeschaubte Kühler nicht ganz so stark auf die CPU drückt.

Die Schrauben meines Kühler üben schon eine ordentliche Kraft auf die CPU aus. Ich habe mir die CPU nochmal unter Licht angeschaut. Das Wellenmuster des Substrates sieht vorne (Seite mit dem kleinen Pfeil auf der linken Seite) sowie hinten (genau gegegenüber) ähnlich aus wie auf euren Bildern, jedoch nicht ganz so stark.

Kann man diese CPU eigentlich wieder zurückbiegen, oder sind innen bereits Lagen gerissen? 

Am Wochenende, kann ich mal ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ein paar Bilder von den "Wellen" wären nett, idealerweise alle vier Seiten. Leichte Verformungen habe ich schon bei voll funktionsfähigen CPUs gesehen.

Die Anleitung kenne ich so nicht und sie scheint mir auch eine fehlerhafte Mischung zu sein. Der Einschub zeigt eine Backplate ohne Gewinde, in die ein Bolzen ohne Kopf eingesetzt wird (bei mir: Mit breitem Kopf). Im Hauptbild werden dann Stehbolzen mit Schraubende (bei mir: Muffen mit beidseitigem Innengewinde) von oben durchs Mainboard geschoben. So würden sich in den Mainboardlöchern zwei Außengewinde von beiden Seiten treffen, eine Kühlermontage wäre unmöglich.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von den "Wellen" wären nett, idealerweise alle vier Seiten. Leichte Verformungen habe ich schon bei voll funktionsfähigen CPUs gesehen.



Gesund hört sich das aber trotzdem nicht an, wenn physische Spuren an der Hardware sichtbar werden, trotz korrekter Verwendung und Funktion.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Du verbindest etwas physisch und das ist nunmal oft sichtbar.
Für alles andere gibt es Ikea Lufthaken.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Ist halt die Frage, ob die physische Verbindung bei AMD-AM4 auch sicherbare Spuren hinterläßt, was ich persönlich eher nicht glaube. 

Interessant wäre auch wie es bei AMD-TR4 aussieht!


----------



## philip-j-fry (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Leider kriege ich das wellige Substrat nicht erkennbar eingefangen. Mein Handy macht nicht die besten Bilder.

Ich habe mir aber nun ein drittes Board besorgt und siehe da... die CPU lebt und zwar ohne weitere Probleme. Dann hat wohl das Board den Geist aufgegeben. Was mich nur verwundert ist, dass auf einem zweiten Board die CPU nicht funktionieren wollte. Daher dachte ich ja, dass die Wellen und der Defekt in einem Zusammenhang stehen. Kann das ein Kompatibilitätsproblem sein? Der 6600 gehört doch zu den Skylake der ersten Stunde und sollte doch direkt im Bios hinterlegt sein... komisch!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



philip-j-fry schrieb:


> ... die CPU lebt und zwar ohne weitere Probleme. ...


Dann viel Glück, dass es länger so bleibt. Ja, CPUs sind robust


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob die physische Verbindung bei AMD-AM4 auch sicherbare Spuren hinterläßt, was ich persönlich eher nicht glaube.
> 
> Interessant wäre auch wie es bei AMD-TR4 aussieht!



Das dein Glaube und die Wirklichkeit teils sehr weit auseinander liegen, würde mittlerweile mehrmals bewiesen. 
Von daher kannst du deinen Stock wieder einpacken.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. April 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



philip-j-fry schrieb:


> Leider kriege ich das wellige Substrat nicht erkennbar eingefangen. Mein Handy macht nicht die besten Bilder.
> 
> Ich habe mir aber nun ein drittes Board besorgt und siehe da... die CPU lebt und zwar ohne weitere Probleme. Dann hat wohl das Board den Geist aufgegeben. Was mich nur verwundert ist, dass auf einem zweiten Board die CPU nicht funktionieren wollte. Daher dachte ich ja, dass die Wellen und der Defekt in einem Zusammenhang stehen. Kann das ein Kompatibilitätsproblem sein? Der 6600 gehört doch zu den Skylake der ersten Stunde und sollte doch direkt im Bios hinterlegt sein... komisch!



Offiziell lag ein Monat zwischen den ersten beiden Skylakes und dem 6600-ohne-K. Aber ja, das wäre sehr merkwürdig, wenn es am UEFI liegt. Was besseres als "bau ihn 20 mal ein uns aus und gucke, wie oft er geht" fällt mir aber auch nicht ein, um dieses Rätsel zu lösen.


----------



## 1xok (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Uh oh,

lese das erst jetzt. Ich hatte mir vor drei Jahren diesen Rechner von euch über Alternate gekauft "PCGH-Professional-PC V2 Skylake-Edition":

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Co...PCGH-Professional-PC-Skylake-Edition-1176169/

Da ist auch so ein ziemlich mächtiger Kühler verbaut. Müsste dieser hier sein:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Co...KL-Alpenfoehn-Brocken-2-PCGH-Edition-1170889/

Ist dieses System auch von der Problematik betroffen? Bisher hab ich mit dem Rechner keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Und der Lüfter ist wirklich unhörbar. Auch unter Volllast.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Der Brocken 2 ist nicht betroffen, sondern geht mit 180 N zu den vorbildlichen Kühlern am Markt.


----------



## Buchseite (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es mittlerweile irgendwelche Tabellen für Anzugsdrehmomente der Sockelschrauben. HAndfest ist ja immer individuell zu sehen .
Anpressdruck 222N gesehen auf den Headspreader oder Sockelplatte, da diese ja größer ist?
Wäre interessant und evtl. ausufernd, da es ja unterschiedlich hohe Kühlkonstruktionen gibt, die ja so auch noch zusätzlich Hebelkraft auf den Sockel wirken lassen.

Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## Buchseite (11. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Buchseite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es mittlerweile irgendwelche Tabellen für Anzugsdrehmomente der Sockelschrauben. HAndfest ist ja immer individuell zu sehen .
> Anpressdruck 222N gesehen auf den Headspreader oder Sockelplatte, da diese ja größer ist?
> ...



Dieser Beitrag erklärt schon einiges....

Druck -> Drehmoment | Techniker-Forum

So käme ich bei 4  3 mm Schrauben auf 0,004 Nm.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Prinzipiell richtig, allerdings ist der Faktor Reibung bei den wechselnden Verarbeitungsqualitäten diverser Kühler nur schwer in einer Formel zu berücksichtigen. Wenn die Schraube etwas schlechter durch 's Gewinde rutscht, kann das Drehmoment schnell auf das Doppelte oder Dreifache steigen ohne dass die Anpresskraft größer wird. Bei ordnungsgemäßer Montage begrenzen aber bei (quasi?) allen Kühlern Anschlagsmechanismen die maximale Anpresskraft. Der hier vorliegende Fall ermöglichte nur wegen der falsch montierten Backplate eine große Spreizung von Drehmomenten und Anpresskräften, normalerweise ist die Spannweite sehr viel geringer – liegt bei einigen Produkten aber leider weiterhin in ungesunden Bereichen.


----------



## Buchseite (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, allerdings ist der Faktor Reibung bei den wechselnden Verarbeitungsqualitäten diverser Kühler nur schwer in einer Formel zu berücksichtigen. Wenn die Schraube etwas schlechter durch 's Gewinde rutscht, kann das Drehmoment schnell auf das Doppelte oder Dreifache steigen ohne dass die Anpresskraft größer wird. Bei ordnungsgemäßer Montage begrenzen aber bei (quasi?) allen Kühlern Anschlagsmechanismen die maximale Anpresskraft. Der hier vorliegende Fall ermöglichte nur wegen der falsch montierten Backplate eine große Spreizung von Drehmomenten und Anpresskräften, normalerweise ist die Spannweite sehr viel geringer – liegt bei einigen Produkten aber leider weiterhin in ungesunden Bereichen.




Wie sieht es bei AIO Wasserkühlungen aus? Der Pumpenblock wenn dieser etwas locker sitzt kühlt dieser auch nicht so als ob er fester ist??
Meine Schrauben könnte ich noch etwas anziehen....


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

In unseren bisherigen Kompaktwasserkühlungstest kam nur die Antec Kühler H2O K240 den 400 N nahe und nur die Enermax Aquafusion (Test in Arbeit) liegt etwas darüber. Zwar halten sich nur wenige exakt an die Intel-Spezifikationen, aber die Anpresskräfte sind im Schnitt deutlich geringer als bei Luftkühlern und liegen im als sicher erachteten Bereich. Wenn deine Schrauben noch Luft haben, könnte es je nach Modell sogar zu Lasten der Kühlleistung gehen – ich habe schon ein paar mal 130 N gemessen und typischerweise helfen 150 bis 200 N zumindest bei der Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Buchseite (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In unseren bisherigen Kompaktwasserkühlungstest kam nur die Antec Kühler H2O K240 den 400 N nahe und nur die Enermax Aquafusion (Test in Arbeit) liegt etwas darüber. Zwar halten sich nur wenige exakt an die Intel-Spezifikationen, aber die Anpresskräfte sind im Schnitt deutlich geringer als bei Luftkühlern und liegen im als sicher erachteten Bereich. Wenn deine Schrauben noch Luft haben, könnte es je nach Modell sogar zu Lasten der Kühlleistung gehen – ich habe schon ein paar mal 130 N gemessen und typischerweise helfen 150 bis 200 N zumindest bei der Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste.



Dies habe ich ganz stark bei meiner neuen AIO gemerkt, wo die WLP schon drauf war. Ich habe sie entfernt gegen eine andere. Ich hatte 100 Grad Celsius bei Prime vorher. Das Nachziehen der Schrauben brachte wirklich einen Temperaturrückgang.  Im Moment haber ich 10 - 15 Grad mehr gegenüber meiner "alten 360 er". Also ca. teilweise um die 85 Grad. 
Als Maß habe ich immer genommen inwiefern der Kühlblock sich noch bewegt auf der CPU. Nun bewegt er sich sozusagen nicht mehr oder minimal.
Wie messt Ihr den Anpreßdrruck? Die Schrauben würden mit dem Schraubendreher oder der Hand noch was gehen. Eine blöde Situation, wenn man sich da randrehen muss...., ohne zu wissen was da im inneren der CPU dadurch abläuft .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*

Wir haben dank einer Zusammenarbeit mit EKL einen Spezial-Teststand für diese Messungen. Und nach mehreren Fällen, in denen Hersteller ihre eigenen Produkte (und einmal sogar ihre eigenen Messverfahren) anhand unserer Ergebnisse korrigieren mussten, kann ich sagen: Das Ding ist nicht nur einzigartig unter Kühlungstestern, sondern auch sehr gelungen. 

Die H150i Pro müsste die gleiche Halterung wie die H100i Pro haben. Bei der habe ich mit maximal angezogenen Schrauben 194 N gemessen. Du kannst sie also bis zum Anschlag anziehen. Die größte Gefahr ist, dass du sie später nicht wieder gelöst bekommst. 

Prüfe aber auch ruhig mal die Pumpendrehzahl. Mittlerweile haben die meisten KoWaKü-Hersteller eingesehen, dass viel Radau nicht gut ankommt – wird die Pumpe dann aber zusätzlich noch gedrosselt, können die Temperaturen deutlich ansteigen. Von Corsair H1x0i Pro oder verwandten Cool-IT-Produkten habe ich keine Messwerte zur Hand, aber bei der Asetek-basierten Konkurrenz liegen zwischen default-2.100 U/min und der Minimaleinstellung schon 10 K Unterschied. Die neue Cooler Master Mirage kann man sogar um extreme 40 K ausbremsen, wenn von "0,1 Sone selbst inklusive PCB-Resonanzen" auf "das PCGH-Lautheitsmessgerät ist nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, ob das Ding überhaupt läuft" runterregelt.


----------



## Buchseite (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir haben dank einer Zusammenarbeit mit EKL einen Spezial-Teststand für diese Messungen. Und nach mehreren Fällen, in denen Hersteller ihre eigenen Produkte (und einmal sogar ihre eigenen Messverfahren) anhand unserer Ergebnisse korrigieren mussten, kann ich sagen: Das Ding ist nicht nur einzigartig unter Kühlungstestern, sondern auch sehr gelungen.
> 
> Die H150i Pro müsste die gleiche Halterung wie die H100i Pro haben. Bei der habe ich mit maximal angezogenen Schrauben 194 N gemessen. Du kannst sie also bis zum Anschlag anziehen. Die größte Gefahr ist, dass du sie später nicht wieder gelöst bekommst.
> 
> Prüfe aber auch ruhig mal die Pumpendrehzahl. Mittlerweile haben die meisten KoWaKü-Hersteller eingesehen, dass viel Radau nicht gut ankommt – wird die Pumpe dann aber zusätzlich noch gedrosselt, können die Temperaturen deutlich ansteigen. Von Corsair H1x0i Pro oder verwandten Cool-IT-Produkten habe ich keine Messwerte zur Hand, aber bei der Asetek-basierten Konkurrenz liegen zwischen default-2.100 U/min und der Minimaleinstellung schon 10 K Unterschied. Die neue Cooler Master Mirage kann man sogar um extreme 40 K ausbremsen, wenn von "0,1 Sone selbst inklusive PCB-Resonanzen" auf "das PCGH-Lautheitsmessgerät ist nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, ob das Ding überhaupt läuft" runterregelt.



Danke Torsten, 

auch für die Aufklärung des Drehmomentes und so entstehenden Anpressdruck. 
Die Pumpe läuft auf 2800 UPM.  Hörbar ist sie dann so gut wie gar nicht. Nur eine Luftblase scheint sich oben abgesetzt zu haben. 
Dadurch gibt es schonmal Geräusche Die Lüfter habe ich in SW3 PWM High Speed ausgetauscht. Die AIO ist seit Ende September montiert. Kann man die Schrauben nochmal nachziehn ohne die WLP erneurn zu müssen ??


----------



## Gerry1984 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Buchseite schrieb:


> [...]Die Lüfter habe ich in SW3 PWM High Speed ausgetauscht. Die AIO ist seit Ende September montiert.[...]



Die Silent Wings sind gute Lüfter für eine Luftkühlung aber nicht wirklich geeignet für eine Wasserkühlung, vor allem gemessen am Preis. Da gibts zum gleichen Preis deutlich bessere Kühlleistung oder für einen deutlich kleineren Preis die selbe. Der Grund ist einfach, durch die besondere Bauform bekommt man die Lüfter nicht dicht an den Radiator, dieser wird so schlechter durchströmt und hat eine schlechtere Kühlleistung. Das ganze gleicht man dann mit höherer Drehzahl aus - dann wird auch ein Silent Wings lauter und der eigentliche Sinn dieser teuren Lüfter ist damit dahin.

Besser sind zu einem ähnlich hohen Preis z.B. die Noctua chromax, die gibts jetz auch in schwarz oder als Budget Variante die Artic P12, die gibts einzeln für ein paar Euro und als 5er-Pack für nen Zwanni:

Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €' '24,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Dazu am besten noch ein Shroud (Abstandhalter) um die effektive Kühlfläche noch mehr zu erhöhen und man hat selbst mit den billigen Artics bessere Kühlleistung/weniger Lautstärke.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kühler beschädigt*



Buchseite schrieb:


> Danke Torsten,
> 
> auch für die Aufklärung des Drehmomentes und so entstehenden Anpressdruck.
> Die Pumpe läuft auf 2800 UPM.  Hörbar ist sie dann so gut wie gar nicht. Nur eine Luftblase scheint sich oben abgesetzt zu haben.
> Dadurch gibt es schonmal Geräusche Die Lüfter habe ich in SW3 PWM High Speed ausgetauscht. Die AIO ist seit Ende September montiert. Kann man die Schrauben nochmal nachziehn ohne die WLP erneurn zu müssen ??



Klar, kein Problem. Normalerweise sollte die Paste noch weich genug sein, zumindest wenn das System warm ist.


----------

